# Determined



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Back from a 2 week mess-actually about a 1 month slack and am getting on track as of today! Doing TP's carb cycling, again, but am cutting out my cheats.... Somebody please remember that! I NEED to lose some fat or I wont be wearing any shorts or skirts for summer! I plan continue with my weights heavy, and am gonna try the following split.

Weight training 5X a week
*Chest
Back
Bis & Tris
Legs
Shoulders*

Cardio will be quite a bit to start, just for the first few weeks(cause i got a little fat!), then about 30 mins 3-4 times a week.  Took measurements this am, and weighed in and even took 4 before pics. Wow, what a shocker! Will post that all eventually! Good luck to me!


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Monday, January 19 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1  - Preworkout: Protein, fishies
(32P, 2F)
Meal 2 - Postworkout: 1 can albacore, 2 TBS mayo, brocolli stems
(30P, 10F)
Meal 3 - 2 yolks, 3 whites, 1 slice ff cheese, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, baby pickles
(33.5P, 10F)
Meal 4 - 4.5 oz turkey breast, brocolli
(32P)
Meal 5 - Protein, 2 TBS lt cream
(32P, 6F)

160P, 28F

WORKOUT:
Chest, 55 mins cardio, tough! Havent done cardio in a few, my heart rate was going like crazy!

All outa fishies-will get some tomorrow!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm Wactching


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2004)

Too much cardio sacrafices muscle.  Its not worth it Jill.  You know this.  Additional cardio is NOT going to make you burn extra fat.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

I agree with Jodi, you dont need excess cardio hun! diet is 90% of the game, let cardio be your aid when you hit plateaus. 
Best of luck


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Somebody please remember that! I NEED to lose some fat or I wont be wearing any shorts or skirts for summer!



I can see where a little hounding will benefit me as well ... shorts, skirts, summer.  I'll be watching you as well.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks all!  K, I'll go easy on the cardio once again...Im not complaining either!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

Is squash ok to eat on no carb days? Summer=1 carb, 1oz. Spaghetti=10 carbs, 1 cup. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

Summer squash is fine.  Spaghetti squash and butternut squash should be saved for carb days.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Jodi! I found a recipe for summer squash: Grate the squash, then mix in an egg white as a binder. Make into patties. Fry in a pam sprayed pan. Hashbrowns!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

I just ate and the sound of that made me hungry.  Dammit


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Jodi! I found a recipe for summer squash: Grate the squash, then mix in an egg white as a binder. Make into patties. Fry in a pam sprayed pan. Hashbrowns!


Sounds good.   Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 20, 2004)

Yea, that does sound yummy
Good Luck Jill!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

hmmm I wanna know how they are too! sounds YUMMY


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Good Luck Jill!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

Jill, the girl in the pink is going to this camp in Calgary.  The missus is starting to feel a little outgunned.  I told her it's the perfect opportunity to get to know these girls and pick their brains.  
http://www.enel.ucalgary.ca/~shannon/bodybuilding/IMG_0968.html


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Stacey! Girls, Im planning to try them for dinner tonight, Im excited! Hey NT, the girls in the pic look great, its a real motivator let me tell you! Tell the misses to just be herself, its whats inside that counts! Oh, and pick their brains is right!!! Hey, anyone know any good salmon recipes? I ate TONNES of salmon on holidays, and I bought some filets, just wondering any tips on cooking it? Im planning to pan fry it with pam, spices and lime juice. ummmm


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

man can you come cook for me


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

I guess that lady is the cheerleading coach at GM.  Funny how my daughter was discussing cheerleading and how she'll get to meet the coach of the GM squad tomorrow.  She'll be excited to hear the news tonight.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

Tuesday, January 13 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Protein, fishies
(32P, 2F)
Meal 2 - Protein Pancake, 1 asian pear, 1 TBS sf jam
(32P, 62C)
Meal 3 - Protein Pancake, 1/4 cup blueberries, 1 TBS sf jam, fishies
(32P, 51C, 2F)
Meal 4 - 5 oz grilled salmon, broccoli
(30P, 7.5F)
Meal 5 - 5 oz ext lean beef mised with some cc, salad with low c dressing, 1/2 box sf jello
(35P, 15F)

WORKOUT:

Back, 45 mins cardio

My new fav foods: Grilled salmon and steamed broccoli! Just bought a steamer. Oh, tried the pancakes but with zucchini, gross!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

I love salmon and broccoli!! try grilling the broccoli too! I LOVE it, ate a boatload of it lastnite. haha 

and JAM??  tooooo much sugars hun!


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

The jam I buy doesnt have any added sugar-its sweetened with sucralose.  It has 5 carbs per TBS. You think that ok AJ? Thanks for stopping buy too!!! Its great motivation...Maybe someday I'll have abs like you!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

I think its fine providing its used only once a day and you are counting the carbs.  I actually just bought some myself today 

BTW - your carbs don't look high enough for a low carb day.  1GxBW remember


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Jodi! What do you use sf jam with? Oh, I usually only eat it once MAYBE twice a day, and I do count the carbs! I read the other day about mixing whey (vanilla) with water, then using it like milk with fiber one. Anyone ever try it? Ive mixed fiber 1 with water, and its kinda icky!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Jodi! What do you use sf jam with? Oh, I usually only eat it once MAYBE twice a day, and I do count the carbs! I read the other day about mixing whey (vanilla) with water, then using it like milk with fiber one. Anyone ever try it? Ive mixed fiber 1 with water, and its kinda icky!


Its smuckers preserves.  Its lots of sugar alcohols so try to just stick with once a day   I put it on my ww toast


----------



## Leslie (Jan 20, 2004)

I just bought the low carb bread tonight I already have the jam in the fridge

But I couldnt get the low carb milk. Seems we dont have it around here


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Jodi! What do you use sf jam with? Oh, I usually only eat it once MAYBE twice a day, and I do count the carbs! I read the other day about mixing whey (vanilla) with water, then using it like milk with fiber one. Anyone ever try it? Ive mixed fiber 1 with water, and its kinda icky!




that was my suggestion  Its YUMMY


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

Didnt really like it AJ Atleast not at 5:30 am! I ate the fiber 1, then downed the water and protein! Where can I find low carb milk / bread? Needing some advice. Havent done legs in almost 3 weeks. Did them this am. Lost some strength, but I have decided that I dont want my legs to get any bigger, (they are big enough) so I kept my reps between 12-15, with a good amount of weight. Any tips?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Didnt really like it AJ Atleast not at 5:30 am! I ate the fiber 1, then downed the water and protein! Where can I find low carb milk / bread? Needing some advice. Havent done legs in almost 3 weeks. Did them this am. Lost some strength, but I have decided that I dont want my legs to get any bigger, (they are big enough) so I kept my reps between 12-15, with a good amount of weight. Any tips?


Yes, lower your reps to 4-6 and increase your weight.  This will build strength but not growth.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes, lower your reps to 4-6 and increase your weight.  This will build strength but not growth.



I agree.. heavier with those reps doesnt build muscle as most think.. and you get to feel mighty strong going heavier!


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks Jodi and AJ! Will building strenght benefit me though? Also, Is it ok to add 2TBS lt cream (6F) with 1 or sometimes 2 P shakes a day? Way better mixed with water then skim milk-(the sugars.) I found a new protein flavored strawberry and banana and mixed it with 2 TBS lt cream and water and it was so yummy!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

Of course building strength will benefit you!! Think you'll be able to do more things for yourself in everyday life, lifting heavier things, etc. and not to mention it feel great to pump heavy iron in the gym! 
strawbery and banana.. sounds good! Id only go with the cream in one of those shakes if you can. hmm try adding some natural peanut butter to one!


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

BTW, I made a mistake, the cream has 3G of fat for 2 TBS not 6! Ooops!


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

Wednesday, January 21 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Preworkout: Fiber one, Protein, 1/2 apple
Meal 2 - Postworkout: Protein Pancake, 1/2 apple, 1TBS sf jam, 2 fishies
Meal 3 - Protein, 2TBS lt cream, 2 fishies
Meal 4 - 5 oz extra lean beef mixed with about 1-2 TBS cottage cheese, approx TBS oats, steamed zuk, brocolli, 
Meal 5 - Protein Pancake, 1 asian pear, 1 TBS sf jam
Meal 6 - 4 oz chicken breast, 3 baby pickles, few radishes, sf jello!

WORKOUT:

20 min warm up cardio, legs, little weak though!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

hmm if your leg workout was weak then cut back the warm up cardio to only 5 mins. 20 minutes would really take too much out of my leg workout. 
diets not bad but still too much whey protein. try and get in more whole food choices


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

I think I was weak also cause I havent done legs in almost 3 weeks, the cardio may have contributed too. I dont usually do cardio on leg days. I did eat alot of whey today hey? Thats not usual for me. OH, my p pancakes only have about 15g of whey, the rest is cottage cheese and an egg white! You should try them.


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

Chocolate protein in water AJ?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

Ahhh ok, I wasnt sure how much whey was in your pancakes. Ive made prot pancakes before., YUMM!  
OHH YES choc prot in water!!! crushed ice and water in the blender. dammnn good. its like a treat to me!  hehe


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey J,

Keep up the Good work!  

20 min w/u cardio is a bit much.  If you are going to do cardio when you lift weights save until after you are done weights.


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2004)

Thursday, January 22 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 oz chicken breast, 1 slice lf cheese, 3 fishies
(35P, 10F)
Meal 2 - 4 oz chicken breast, steamed zuk, brocolli, cauli, 2 fishies
(34P, 2F)
Meal 4 - Protein, 2 fishies
(32P, 2F)
Meal 4 - 5 oz extra lean beef, spice, lotsa lettuce, low cal dressing
(35P, 15F)
Meal 5 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 2oz ham, 1 slice ff cheese, lotsa lettuce with low cal dressing, 1 TBS nat PB
(35P, 9F)

WORKOUT: 

Bis and Tris. I hate these 2 body parts most! No cardio.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

I must say the meals look fantastic!!  Keep that up along with the workouts, and you'll be wearing those short shorts and skirts come summer!  Good work Jill


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Jill--
WoW You are doing Fabulous sweetie!!!!
Keep up the great & hard work!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thursday, January 22 - NO CARB DAY
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 oz chicken breast, 1 slice lf cheese, 3 fishies
> ...



Im sore from quads/calves last nite too! isnt it great!  
meals look *GREAT* so far today hun!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thursday, January 22 - NO CARB DAY
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 oz chicken breast, 1 slice lf cheese, 3 fishies
> ...


How bout the last 2 meals from yesterday?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

any cheats since you've gone guns ablazin' at the meals and weights?


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2004)

Stacey, you are a real doll! Jodi-Waiting for one more meal, then Ill update my post!-no carbs...uhhhhh AJ, my hammies are so friggin sore Ive been walking like an idiot up/down the stairs in my house. You should start a journal over here at IM! Oh, I tried cooking my chicken in a pan with pam and spices, it was supper yummy! And NT, Im proud cause I havent cheated, and dont plan to. I have been craving sweets and getting major headaches these last few days. Maybe its cause my body was used to sugar for 2-3 weeks straight. Who knows!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

Excellent to hear.  That vacation has seemed to turn you around 180 degrees.  Keep it up and sooner than you think, the cravings won't be as often or as strong - just keep in mind that it does a body and mind good to have a cheat every now and then.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Stacey, you are a real doll! Jodi-Waiting for one more meal, then Ill update my post!-no carbs...uhhhhh AJ, my hammies are so friggin sore Ive been walking like an idiot up/down the stairs in my house. You should start a journal over here at IM! Oh, I tried cooking my chicken in a pan with pam and spices, it was supper yummy! And NT, Im proud cause I havent cheated, and dont plan to. I have been craving sweets and getting major headaches these last few days. Maybe its cause my body was used to sugar for 2-3 weeks straight. Who knows!




I hear ya hun.. Im SOO sore today. did quads/calves 2 days ago and hams yestarday. wozzers.  
glad you enjoy the chicken! see healthy food can be VERY enjoyable, just have to find the right ways to suit your tastebuds!  
Im sure the headaches are just from the sugar withdrawl. they'lll surpass. but as NT said, if you slip up occasionally dont be hard on yourself, we are only human!


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2004)

K-Just bought the best tasting protein Ive EVER had, for real! (AND Ive tried many different flavors and brands!) PVL Gourmet Whey in strawberry banana flavor. Mixed it with water, ice, 2TBS lt cream and it was soooooooo yummy! I cant wait to have another shake!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> K-Just bought the best tasting protein Ive EVER had, for real! (AND Ive tried many different flavors and brands!) PVL Gourmet Whey in strawberry banana flavor. Mixed it with water, ice, 2TBS lt cream and it was soooooooo yummy! I cant wait to have another shake!



sounds good!  
take some fish oil caps or healthy fats with it, and try to only have 2/day!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard PVL is good.  

I like optimum, but I don't really taste too much, I just down it.


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2004)

Jodi, I need your help pretty pleeze! Here is my split. Not sure about how I wanna cycle my days. 
24-REST-supposed to be high carb.?
25-Chest
26-Back
27-Legs
28-REST
29-Bis & Tris
30-Shoulders
31-REST
1-Chest
2-Back
3-Legs
4-Bis & Tris
5-Shoulders
6-REST
7-Chest

I did this so I could specifically pick my rest days, in relation to my work schedule-I work shift work. Any advice would be great. Even on a training split too. Thanks!


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2004)

Friday, January 23 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1- Preworkout: Protein, 2 TBS 1/2 n' 1/2, 2 fishies
(32P, 5F)
Meal 2 - Postworkout: Protein Pancake, 1/4 blueberries, 1TBS sf jam
(32P, 56C)
Meal 3 - Protein Pancake, 1/4 blueberries, 1TBS sf jam, 2 fishies
(32P, 56C, 2F)
Meal 4-  Protein, 2 TBS 1/2 n' 1/2, steamed broccoli & cauli, 2 fishies
(32P, 5F)
Meal 5 - 5 whites, 2 yolks, 1.5oz chicken breast, 1 slice lf cheese, lots lettuce, low cal dressing
(35P, 12F)

WORKOUT: Shoulders, 40 mins cardio

Starting to not crave sugar as much. Good sign


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

Jill, the missus says that this camp is really worthwhile.  If you get a chance, you should try and go to one.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2004)

> Meal 5 - 5 whites, 2 yolks, 1.5oz chicken breast, 1 slice lf cheese, lots lettuce, low cal dressing


This meals is a bit too high in fat   1 yolk would have been good


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Jodi, I need your help pretty pleeze! Here is my split. Not sure about how I wanna cycle my days.
> 24-REST-supposed to be high carb.? - *No*
> 25-Chest *Low*
> ...


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks so much Jodi! I MAY not workout 5 day is a row there, its just a temp plan. You are the greatest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks so much Jodi! I MAY not workout 5 day is a row there, its just a temp plan. You are the greatest!!!!!!!!!


I hope you do change your mind.  Without proper rest or days off your workouts will suck.


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

Any tips on my split at all Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Any tips on my split at all Jodi?


What do you mean?


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

Training certain body parts together, etc... If you have any suggestions.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

well you could put bis with back and tri's with chest so that your not having so many workout days in a row.


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

I find my tris are way to sore after my chest workouts. I used to do bis and back together, I might go back to doing that. I hate doing bis and tris the most! BTW, I miss your abs AJ! Do you like to be called AJ or Jen? NORMALLY, I dont workout 5 days in a row, It just depends on my 'work' schedule!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

well then you could move tris with shoulders. how would that work? just make sure that shoulder day is not after chest day. I dont really like doing bi's/tris together either. 
you can call me what you want babes.   and my ol belly?  I was getting sick of looking at it!


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

Jodi, can I have low carb bread on a high or low carb day? My mom says she saw it at the grocery store, Im gonna go buy some, if its allowed!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Jodi, can I have low carb bread on a high or low carb day? My mom says she saw it at the grocery store, Im gonna go buy some, if its allowed!


High carb day only.  2 slices no more!


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

Yaaaaaa ! Thanks Girl


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Jodi, sorry to be so annoying, but Im hooked on salmon fillets! I grill them in my george forman. Fitday says 1oz=6P, 1.6F, is that what you go by?


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

Saturday, January 24 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 oz turkey breast slice, lf cheese slice, green peppers, 3 fishies
(33P, 10F)
Meal 2 - 4.5oz chicken breast, mustard, steamed broc & cauli
(30.5P)
Meal 3 - Protein, 2TBS 1/2 n' 1/2, 2 fishies
(32P, 5F)
Meal 4 - 6oz salmon (starvin), lettuce, cukes, peppers, pickles, low cal dressing
(36P, 10F)
Meal 5 - Protein, 2TBS 1/2 n' 1/2, 1TBS nat pb
(35P, 11F)



WORKOUT:
Rest day yay.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey babe! I'm so glad you're back! I'm keeping my eye on you so don't run off again.

It looks great in here, lots of hard work and good eating.   I love salmon too. I have two friends that keep me stocked up, they fish a lot. 

I'm going to look into that PVL. What flavors have you tried? I just might go to GNC tomorrow and see if I can get a sample.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Saturday, January 24 - NO CARB DAY
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 oz turkey breast slice, lf cheese slice, green peppers, 3 fishies
> ...



  PERFECT!! you had an awesome day! ohhh Im so proud! hehe 
and hey all that salmon is good for you, I love it! over christmas I sat down with my family and ate 4.5 fresh salmon steaks.  
doing great hun! Keep it up!


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks boss AJ! Ever since holidays, I am in love with salmon. its more of a treat 1-2 times a week cause its so bloody expensive here! My cravings are slowly getting better. Im also reading Dr.Phils weight loss book-trying to get in touch with my emotions in realtion to food. Sound real corney, I know, but it has already helped. Have a super day all, Im off to pump some iron at the gym. Crap, another 2-3 feet of snow, I hate winter already!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

I hear ya hun, I live in a harbour city and its a bit less expensive here then elsewhere but I still find it to be too much money for me if I wanted to eat it daily. its sooo good tho! 
and hey that book doesnt sound corny at all!! Glad to hear that your getting something out of it.  
Im off to the gym in a bit as well. chest/tri days for me. I am SOOO not looking forward to the walk there. its -30F here today!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Jodi, sorry to be so annoying, but Im hooked on salmon fillets! I grill them in my george forman. Fitday says 1oz=6P, 1.6F, is that what you go by?


Sounds good to me


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2004)

-32F AJ.  I win. Thanks Jodi! How are things with you going? Enjoying your new city? Training looks great over at Avant, right on. And diet, you are the diet in queen in my books!


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2004)

Sunday, January 25 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Protein, 2 TBS 1/2 n 1/2
(32P, 3F)
Meal 2 - P Pancake, 1 asian pear, 1 TBS sf jam, 2 fishies
(30P, 62C, 4.5F)
Meal 3 - Protein, 2 TBS 1/2 n 1/2, big salad, low cal dressing, 2 fishies
(32P, 5F)
Meal 4 - 5 oz ext lean beef, 1 slice lf cheese, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup fiber one, 1 apple, big salad with low cal dressing
(36P, 64C, 12F?)
Meal 5 - 4 oz turket breast, mustard, 1/2 TBS mayo, sf jello, 3 fishies
(32P, 5F)

WORKOUT:

Chest, 40 mins cardio


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

diet looks great hun


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Aj. Another No carb day today-3rd in 6, it hurts! With the windchill it feels like -45 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR REAL. THIS SUCKS!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

the temp is -52°C here with the windchill ... brrrrrrr


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

NT!! that teribble!! its -40C here.. and I thought that was killer!!! 

haha dont feel bad, today is my no carb day too Jill, we'll make it through the day! *mmm oatmeal* hehe sorry!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

Jill is enduring this temp with me    Welcome to Edmonton in January.


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Monday, January 26 - NO CARB DAY 

Meal 1 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice ff cheese, 1.5 oz deli turkey breast, 2 fishies
(36P, 9F)
Meal 2 - 4.5 oz turkey breast, 1 TBS mayo, lettuce, 2 fishies
(38P, 7F)
Meal 3 - Protein, 2 TBS 1/2 n 1/2 
(32P, 3F)
Meal 4 - 4 oz turkey breast, 1 slice ff cheese, lotsa lettuce, broc, peppers, with low cal dressing, sf jello, 2 fishies
(34P, 2F)
Meal 5 - 2.5oz turkey breast, 2.5oz salmon, 1 slice ff cheese, radishes and cukes, 1 TBS pb, sf jello
(38P, 10.5F)

Protein a liitle to high today, I think



WORKOUT:
Back, 30 mins light cardio-hard, very weak today, cause of the now carbs. Cant wait for oats tomorrow.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

Man Jill... you are GOOD!! VERY DISCIPLINED!  I hate oatmeal.  Blah!  Enjoy your carbs tommorow sweetie!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Disciplined? Trying real hard, thanks!! I cant wait till tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Here is a pic from mexico-me and my honey


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

The beach!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

Awwww you guys look so cute!! Where in Mexico? I'm going in 3 weeks.

Your diet looks great girl - keep up the good work!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

awww you two are cutie!!! and VERY tanned! oh my!!! 
today was my NO carb day too hun!!! almost over. thank goodness, cant for for oats in the morning either,, MMMMMM


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks girls! Ya, I was so tanned I loved it!! Its starting to fade now


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Me and Steve at the beach!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

The beach again!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Very Nice Jill 

Oh what it would be like to be somewhere warm?

I guess I will keep dreaming.

Hope everything is well


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

awwww you guys are SOO cute!!  
and Im SOOO jealous of that beach! it looks BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Me, my Mamma & Pops, and Steve at the beach! My 4 of us went together! My parents are the coolest funnest people to hang out with!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Just me!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

you have a BEAUTIFUL smile hun!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks AJ, these pics are making me depressed cause of the cold. Just heard -40 ++++++++++++ the windchill, probably -50! This is horse shit, ++ I have to do legs tomorrow!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> Oh what it would be like to be somewhere warm?
> 
> I guess I will keep dreaming.


Me too!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Us again!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks AJ, these pics are making me depressed cause of the cold. Just heard -40 ++++++++++++ the windchill, probably -50! This is horse shit, ++ I have to do legs tomorrow!




its just as damned cold here!!  and its leg day for me tomarrow too!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Me and my Pops!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Its not quite that cold here, but were getting dumped on.  Winter sucks


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Jodi-soy milk ok on low/high carb days?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Jodi-soy milk ok on low/high carb days?


No soy milk 

On high carb days, if you wish, you can have the new Hood Carb Counters FF milk.  Its only 3G sugar per cup and 12 G protein.

NO SOY!!!  


Your pics are great   It looks like you had a great time


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

Those pics are awesome!! Oh man I am sick of the cold.  I need a tan really bad!!!  You and your sweetie are so cute together.  He is a hottie, BTW!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok Jodi-never really like soy milk anywase! Had fiber one with a little 1/2 and 1/2, and water! Thanks Saph and Jodi, we had as super time, depressed to be back.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

those are great pics ... it's hard to come back, especially this yucky weather.   Hope you're dressing warm.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

Oooh, I love the pics! You look great! And the weather  I want to go away with my honey like that!! 
I'm glad you had fun  And you're doing great on the new plan


----------



## katie64 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Jill...........nice pictures, beautiful family and your beautiful too, WOW..............warm weather for me 16 days and counting ..............alright now I need to go back and read through your whole journal, to see where you went and who Steve is, hehehe


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

Tuesday, January 27 - HIGH CARB DAY!!!!

Meal 1 - Protein, 2 TBS 1/2 n 1/2, fiber 1, oatmeal
(30P, ??C, 3F)
Meal 2 - Protein Pancake, 1/2 blueberries, 1/4 asian pear, 1 TBS SF jam, few brown rice chips, 2 fishies
(30P, ??C, 2F)
Meal 3 - Protein Pancake, 1 TBS SF jam, 1 asian pear, 2 fishies
(30P, ??C, 2F)
Meal 4 - 4oz chicken breast, lettuce, low cal dressing, 2 fishies
(34P, 2F)
Meal 5 - 2oz salmon, 3 oz deli turkey breast, lettuce, radishes with low cal dressing, 1 TBS nat pb
(33P, 11F)

I almost feel guilty not counting my carbs today!!!!

WORKOUT: Legs Very sore already!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

diet looks great hun!! what are brown rice chips though? 

I did some legs too!! oh my gosh!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

Brown rice chips-they are baked, tast kind like chips / rice cake-made with brown rice and brown rice flour. Bought them at the health food store-kind a treat I guess for me! Only had a handful-saved for high carb days too. What do ya think?


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 27, 2004)

Your diet looks so good today! You are loving your protein pancakes huh?   I haven't had those in awhile, I think I'm going to have to make some tomorrow - yum!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> You are loving your protein pancakes huh?


Yup-I could live off of them...seriously!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

I havent made prot pancakes since summer!!  but when I was I was eating them a lot too! haha 

hmm those chips would be ok once in a while for high carb day.. not every high carb day though!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

K AJ!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

This is weird, but good. My candy and sweets cravings are getting less each day. For the last 2 days I was craving PB, the nat stuff too! I used to despise it! Keep up the good work to me!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

hahaha despise nat pb? thats insane. its my obsession!   

awesome to hear that the sugar cravings are going away!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey, my protein count some days is higher than my 1g per pound of BW, do you think thats ok Jodi and AJ? I seem to recall TP saying thats ok-especially if you are not satisfied at a meal.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey, my protein count some days is higher than my 1g per pound of BW, do you think thats ok Jodi and AJ? I seem to recall TP saying thats ok-especially if you are not satisfied at a meal.


Yes that is ok.  1-1.5 is good.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> This is weird, but good. My candy and sweets cravings are getting less each day. For the last 2 days I was craving PB, the nat stuff too! I used to despise it! Keep up the good work to me!



I love natty pb - I could live on it! I'm so glad you're coming around!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes that is ok.  1-1.5 is good.



I agree. shoot for 1g minimum. I usually get 1.5g/lb


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> This is weird, but good. My candy and sweets cravings are getting less each day. For the last 2 days I was craving PB, the nat stuff too! I used to despise it! Keep up the good work to me!



Hottie alert ...  ... better inform Steve he'll have the guys cat calls to deal with even more so this summer.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

NT, you are a sweetie!!! Did you look at my mexico pics? This weather sucks eh!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm no sweetie ... I've just noticed a complete 180 turnaround in your attitude towards doing what needs to be done.

I did see your pics and immediately when to look at our Mexico pics to put _warm_ thoughts into our heads.  It looks as though you had a great time!  And does this weather suck ... BIG TIME!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Jill!!!

Just saying


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey found low carb bread, 7 carbs per slice. Would that ONLY be allowed on my high carb days? Say I eat 2 slices, thats only 14C, fairly low. im thinking it would be okay on low carb days too. Havent even tasted it yet...just checkin!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey found low carb bread, 7 carbs per slice. Would that ONLY be allowed on my high carb days? Say I eat 2 slices, thats only 14C, fairly low. im thinking it would be okay on low carb days too. Havent even tasted it yet...just checkin!


Bread only on high carb days.  Check TP's article again and you'll see


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 28, 2004)

Jill - you're doing a "helluva helluva" job!  this is a great journal.  i'm definitely going to have to read it more often!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Ng! Jodi, can I have avocado??


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

hmmm I think that if you count avocado as a fat source you're fine!   (let Jodi back me up or say for definite )


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

01/28 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1
6 whites
1oz deli turkey
1 slice ff cheese
1 TBS nat pb
(32P, 8F)

MEAL 2
4oz cottage cheese meatloaf-(very little bit of oats, id say 2C)
lettuce / low cal dreesing
2 fishies
(31P, 14F)

MEAL 3
Protein
2 TBS 1/2 n 1/2 
2 fishies
(30P, 5F)

MEAL 4
Chicken Breast
Lettuce / low cal dressing
(35P)

MEAL 5
4oz cottage cheese meatloaf-(very little bit of oats, id say 2C)
1 TBS nat pb
(36P, 20F!!-too much I think!)

WORKOUT: Rest Day


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

looks good!  
is that cottage cheese meatloaf Jodi's recipe?


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Yup-except I only put in 1/4 cup of oats for the whole thing, and a couple of TBS of tomato paste. My macros for that meal are an estimate. Have you ever had it? Its the best, no seriously!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Oats today, aaaaaa


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

hush you.. I want oats!  

I havent tried the meat loaf recipe yet.... I dont have an oven!  sounds soo yummy tho!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Ng! Jodi, can I have avocado??


Yes!  Be sure to count the fat.  Could be used during one of your higher fat meals.  Especially on No carb day.


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Oats and PP. Havent had it in months AJ. (hooked on p pancakes) Forgot how good it tasted! Yum! I suffered yesterday. I feel for ya. Thanks Jodi. I ate TONNES of gaucamole in mexico, i might make some for sat-and use it as my high fat meal. Yesterday my last meal had around 20g of fat-too much do you ladies think? And i always foget to count the protein in the peanut butter. Big prob? Thanks beauties, you 2 are the best!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, that is WAY too much fat.  You should only be taking in 30-40G a day and that includes the fish oil.


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

01/29 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein
1 TBS 1/2 n 1/2
3 fishies
(30P, 4.5F)

Train-Bis and Tris, 40 mins cardio

MEAL 2
3/4 cup oats
Protein
1/2 Asian pear
3 fishies
(32P, 49C, 3F)

MEAL 3
6 whites
1oz deli turkey breast
1 slice ff cheese
3 fishies-i think, i cant remember for sure!
(32P, 3F)

MEAL 4
3/4 cup oats
Protein-10g
1/2 cup cc
1 egg white
1 TBS sf jam
lettuce, cukes, radishes, low cal dressing
1 apple
3 fishies
(30P, 65C, 5.5F) 

-sf jello-

MEAL 5
4 oz chicken breast 
zuk, cauli, broc steamed
1 1/2 TBS nat pb
(37P, 14F)


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

Hey Jill or Jodi, where can I get this meatloaf recipe??  I want to try it!!  

Jill you are doing GREAT!!!  I am very impressed with your discipline!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 01/29 LOW CARB DAY
> 
> MEAL 1
> ...



*high five to you*  PERFECT day!! Keep it up hun!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hey Jill or Jodi, where can I get this meatloaf recipe??  I want to try it!!



here you go Sapp! (I know Im not Jill or Jodi!  )

1 c small-curd cottage cheese
1 egg lightly beaten
1/4 c tomato paste
2 T. chopped onion
1 T Spicy Mustard
1/2 C Oats
1 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
1 lb lean ground beef or turkey or 1/2 beef 1/2 turkey
1/3 c grated Parmesan cheese

In a bowl, combine the first eight ingredients. Add beef and mix well.
Press into an ungreased 8 inch square baking pan. Bake at 350 for 20
minutes. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese; bake 10-15 minutes longer or until
meat is no longer pink. Drain; let stand 10 minutes before cutting.


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

You can really adjust the recipe to your tastes Saph. I only put 1/4 cup of oats, no parmesan cheese, and other spices to taste. I actually bake mine for closer to an hour, and drain a few times while cooking. I like the top quite brown, maybe I just over cook it a bit! This stuff for really is sooooo yummy! Its hard to just eat 4-5 oz when i really would like to be eating 10! P.s thanks for the encouragement Saph and AJ!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

MMm I think that I could eat the entire loaf of it EASy!  I was born with a huge appetite. Mom used to worry about it. haha 
gosh, Jill you have got to bake me one of thsoe and send it express!  mmm all brown on the top, just the way I would like it! 

How you doing today?


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

Great, today is my high carb day! Except, i totally pigged out at meal 2, so Im gonna be more careful for the rest of the day. Its cause I tried that low carb bread-ya its low carb but 3 slices didnt come close to filling me up! (I should have stuck to my oats )So I ate fiber one and pb! If i could mail you a meatloaf, I would for sure honey, you have been a huge help and a great inspiration to me! Low carb day for you?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

Yum!!  Thanks Atherjen and Jill!!   I am definitely gonna make that meatloaf, probably without the parmesan cheese though.

Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

01/30 HIGH CARB DAY  

MEAL 1
1 slice lc bread (7C)
Protein
3/4 cup oats
1 TBS sf Jam
1/2 apple
2 fishies
(33P, ?C, 3F)

~Train: Shoulders, Abs, 35 mins cardio

MEAL 2
3 slices lc bread
4 oz deli turkey breast
1 slice ff cheese
1 TBS nat PB, 1 sf Jam
1/2 apple
Some fiber 1
(43P , ?C, 11.5F) Gosh Im a little piggy!

MEAL 3
3/4 cup Oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
10-12g Protein
1 egg white
2 TBS sf suryp
Asian Pear
3 fishies
(30P, ?C, 3F)

MEAL 4
4 oz chicken breast
Steamed broc and cauli
3 fishies
(34P, 3F)

MEAL 5
4 oz chicken breast
1/4 cup avacado mashed
lettuce
sf jello
(34P, 9F)


I think I might start recording my weight workouts...We'll see, Im kinda lazy!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

stop being so lazy and post it up hehe 

diet looks yummy today!! MMm was meal 3 prot pancakes?


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> stop being so lazy and post it up hehe
> 
> diet looks yummy today!! MMm was meal 3 prot pancakes?


Yup! (It was yummy today) When i get home im having chicken and homeade guacamole-avacado+spice! I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

01/31 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein
1 TBS 1/2 n 1/2 
3 fishies
(33P, 6F)

MEAL 2
4.5oz chicken breast
1/4 cup mashed avacado
1 fishie
(38P, 10F)

MEAL 3
Protein
1 TBS 1/2 n 1/2 
1 fishie
(32P, 2.5F)

MEAL 4
5.5 oz salmon
lettuce, green beans
sf jello
(33P, 9F)

MEAL 5
6 whites
1oz deli turkey breast
1 slice ff cheese
sf jello
(32P)


REST DAY!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

looks good hun! I wish I had some salmon! yumm!


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 31, 2004)

Your journal is great, but I have a question what exactly are fishies 

Anyways... alot of people dont realize that diets can really taste good as yours looks. Great stuff... see  you


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

Fishies=fish oil caps!  My diet tastes pretty good for the most part. Variety is the key I think!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 1, 2004)

Diet looks awesome hun - I wish I had some salmon too!

Enjoy your well earned rest day. 

Have you tried your new blueberry yet?


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

02/01 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein
1 TBS 1/2 n 1/2 
2 fishies
(32P, 3.5F)

~train

MEAL 2
Protein Pancakes
1TBS SF jam
1/4 cup blueberries
2 fishies
(30P, 54C, 3F)

MEAL 3
4oz chicken breast
1/4 cup avocado mashed
2 fishies
(34P, 11F)

MEAL 4
Protein Pancakes
1TBS SF jam
1/4 cup blueberries, handful of grapes
Green beans
2 fishies
(30P, 64C, 3F)

-sf jello-

MEAL 5
6 whites
1oz ff ham
1 slice ff cheese
green peppers
1.5TBS nat pb
(39P, 13F)

Baby pickles


WORKOUT: CHEST
DB Press
WU 17.5/12, 17.5/10
25/10, 30/9, 30/9-dropset 20/10
Incline DB
20/10, 25/9, 25/10, 30/8-dropset 20/8
Chest Press
50/10, 60/10, 70/9, 80/8, 80/6
Cables
20/10, 20/10, 22.5/8, 22.5/8-dropset 12.5/10
45 mins cardio!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

The chest press.........what do you use for that?  Also, what are Cables......cable what? 

Nice inclines 

Ditch the grapes.


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> The chest press.........what do you use for that?  Also, what are Cables......cable what?
> 
> Nice inclines
> ...


Cable cross overs! We have a machine for the chest press-bench press seems to be hard on my front delts. It was about 4 grapes, not my usual at all. I appreciate you checking on me


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

High carb day! Just so excited about to eat ww pasta!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 2, 2004)

Okay, I'm going to ask one more time   How's the blueberry whey?

Diet looks great btw   I had some sf jello the other day too, I hadn't had it since I was a kid. It was really good!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> High carb day! Just so excited about to eat ww pasta!



Mmm I got my oaties today!!  very happy girl. haha
blah I dont like pasta... how do u eat it? like waht do u put on it
?


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

Hiker-Just tried the BB protein last night-not quite sure if i like it yet. (A little artifical tasting) Im gonna have a few more shakes then decide if i wanna keep it or exchange it for plain ol' vanilla. Try yours yet? Oh, and as for the sf jello, I luv it! The tropical flavor is my fav-its green when you make it.

AJ-Havent had pasta in months! I cooked a chicken breast, put that over the pasta, then a little tomato sauce. It was real yummy! I ate a tonne of carbs at that meal-5 hours later I was still not hungry, I had to make myself eat!


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

02/02 HIGH CARB DAY

MEAL 1
3/4 cup oats
Protein
Handful of fiber 1
(32P, ?C)

~train

MEAL 2
2 slices lc bread / TBS sf jam
WW pasta
Tomato sauce
4oz chicken breast
(34P, ?C)

MEAL 3
Protein Pancake / TBS sf suryp
1 apple 
3 fishies
Broccoli
(32P, ?C, 3F)

MEAL 4
1 can albacore
2 TBS mayo
Lettuce
(29P, 10F)

-sf jello-

MEAL 5 
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 tsp nat pb
2 fishies
(30P, 11F)



WORKOUT: Back, 20 mins cardio
T Bar Row
WU25/10, 25/10
35/8, 35/8, 35/7
Seated cable rows
55/10, 60/10, 65/10, 70/8 drop 55/8
Lat pulldowns
55/9, 55/9, 60/7, 60/6, drop 45/8
Upright bb rows
35/10, 35/10, 40/8, 45/6
Bent over dumbell laterals
12.5/10, 12.5/10, 12.5/10
DB shrugs
35/10, 5/10, 35/10, 40/8
BB shrugs
45/10, 60/10, 65/10, 70/10


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 2, 2004)

Hiya Jill,
How do you make your protein pancakes? I may have asked you that before but...

I make mine with 5 whites, 1 T. ground flax, and a scoop of vanilla whey. They're a yummy no carb option that whey, but I would like to see some other options.
Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

Looking good Jill!! Im so glad that you decided to post your workouts as well! defintly a good thing to be keeping track of I think! 

do you do that cardio before or after training?


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

Hiker-I use 1/2-3/4 cup oats,-blended till powdery,  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 10g whey, 2 egg whites, water, splenda, and vanilla. (blend in blender)I love them! I used to use flax on no carb days but they tasted so gross compared to the oat ones!

AJ-I do cardio AFTER training, as Jodi had reccomended. I used to always do it before, now that Ive switched it up im getting used to it after. Sometimes I do it before weights, but vary rarely. Hey, any input of yours is greatly appreciated!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hiker-I use 1/2-3/4 cup oats,-blended till powdery,  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 10g whey, 2 egg whites, water, splenda, and vanilla. (blend in blender)I love them! I used to use flax on no carb days but they tasted so gross compared to the oat ones!
> 
> AJ-I do cardio AFTER training, as Jodi had reccomended. I used to always do it before, now that Ive switched it up im getting used to it after. Sometimes I do it before weights, but vary rarely. Hey, any input of yours is greatly appreciated!




Mmm I kinda miss my protein pancakes now. been months. 

ok good woman, I just wanted to be sure that you werent doing cardio prior to lifting!


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks AJ!  BTW-quick question if you dont mind. I plan to do legs tomorrow, and Im not really sure of the rep range I SHOULD be going with. (lately ive been doing the 8-12)I dont think i want my legs to get any thicker, but I would like to develop more definition-if that means I must add some size, Ill be ok with that.  Any suggestions?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks AJ!  BTW-quick question if you dont mind. I plan to do legs tomorrow, and Im not really sure of the rep range I SHOULD be going with. (lately ive been doing the 8-12)I dont think i want my legs to get any thicker, but I would like to develop more definition-if that means I must add some size, Ill be ok with that.  Any suggestions?




more defintion.. hmm are you looking to bring out more leaness and jsut stick with the muscle mass you have? 
if hypertrophy is not your goal (gaining more muscle) then stick to a lower rep range of 6-8 instead. so that means nice and heavy!


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

6-8 nice and heavy tomorrow. Looking forward to the gym tomorrow.... Thanks again!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 6-8 nice and heavy tomorrow. Looking forward to the gym tomorrow.... Thanks again!



ohh you will love it!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2004)

you must be getting pretty buff Miss Jill


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

You are too cute NT! Things are coming along, slowly. Atleast I have lost what I had gained on holidays! Thanks so much for your support!


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

Doin legs in a few hours-not looking forward to that. Kinda grumpy and feelin crapy today. Bought a small bag of mini eggs-chocolate last night, to save for my 'planned' cheat meal, the 14th, of pizza and chocolate. I wish I could eat them today. Im also practicing some control!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

LoL--Girl I couln't have bought them that far in advance!!!!!

Stay away from those chocolate eggs!!!! 
YOU CAN DO IT!

Your diet & workouts look Great!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Jill-- do you find it hard to do cardio after weights, Since you were use to doing it before??

I'm having a hard time--but I make it through the sessions!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jill-- do you find it hard to do cardio after weights, Since you were use to doing it before??
> 
> I'm having a hard time--but I make it through the sessions!!



At first, yup, cause I was used to the routine of cardio THEN weights, about 5 or so years. Now I'm used to it, just took a few weeks though.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey~ Yeah I thought it would take me a few weeks of getting use to!!  I use to split mine up--cardio before And After.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Jill!!
I'm with Stacey, I don't know how you could buy chocolates this far in advance and not eat them - that is some serious will power!


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hi Jill!!
> I'm with Stacey, I don't know how you could buy chocolates this far in advance and not eat them - that is some serious will power!


They are sitting on my coffee table right now, very tempting I might add. I also have these really yummy dutch cookies in my deep freezer. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I may have to get my beau to hide the friggin chocolates. What the hell was I thinking!    Im gonna go eat a protein pancake, maybe that'll curb my sugar cravings right now.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

damn woman... are you insane?? buying goodies to tempt you more?! crazzzyyyy. 
its tuff I gotta tell ya. I got a jar of PB in my fridge almost gone and it was a hell of torture only have tiny servings each time.... I dont know if it will be safe to replace or not!  lol


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

02/03 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein Pancakes  / 1 TBS sf jam
1 apple
2 fishies
(36P, 69C, 2F)

MEAL 2
1 can albacore
2 TBS mayo
Lettuce
(30P, 10F)

MEAL 3
5-6oz deli turkey breast
3 fishies
(30-36P, 3F)

~Train 

MEAL 4
Protein Pancake  / 1 TBS sf jam
Radishes
1 apple 
3 fishies
(32P, 69C, 3F)

MEAL 5
5oz ext lean beef, spices
2TBS salsa
lettuce, broccoli
sf jello
(35P, 15F)




WORKOUT: Legs
Smith machine squats (weight per side)
35/8, 40/8, 45/7, 45/7, 50/6
Leg press (weight per side)
55/10, 65/10, 80/8, 80/8, 90/7
Leg press (feet facing outwards)(weight per side)
80/9, 90/8, 90/7, 90/8
Hip adductor
120/8, 125/7, 130/7-drop-100/8
Straight leg deadlifts (dumbells X2)
25/10, 25/9, 30/8, 30/9
Seated leg curl
50/9, 55/7, 55/8, 60/6-drop-35/10
Leg extension
50/8, 55/7, 60/7, 65/7
Seated calf raises
80/8, 80/8, 80/8, 80/8


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

now this is what I call organized!! good woman! leg workout looks great!! no wonder you could barely walk!  

what kind of mayo are you using?


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> now this is what I call organized!! good woman! leg workout looks great!! no wonder you could barely walk!
> 
> what kind of mayo are you using?


Thanks! I use miracle whip-not 'mayo' or the light/low fat suff, too much sugar. 2 TBS have 10g of fat, I use that as my fat source for that meal. Think its ok? Its only about 1-2 times a week.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

fishies

I havent read this thru yet but I wanted to say hi


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Legs a little sore from yesterday, MADE myself do 25 mins of the crosstrainer, ahhhhh the pain. No carb days are not fun. ALso did bis and tris, feeling cranky right about now after eating egg whites, when I would rather be eating a p pancake with sf jam.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

you trained on a NO carb day? damnnn woman!! I just did cardio today(no carb) .. I could NEVER lift without carbs in me! 

and trust me.. that cardio that day after legs is the BEST for recovery.. tomarrow you will be veryyy thankful!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

i never thought cardio after legs to be a good thing

good to know


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Jill  Just wanted to peek in and say Hi! You are doing so well sweetie, I'm proud of you


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Jenny! To all you readers, im gonna try to lower my carbs a bit on my low carb days, a little less than 1g per pound, in which TP recommends. Should I go from 3/4 cup of dry oats to 1/2 cup? Or 1/2 an apple instead of 1 apple? (or a 1/4 cup of berries) Just trying to speed things up a little. Any advice would be great! (oats are pretty much my fav carb!)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

Cut your fruit down to 1/2 piece of small fruit.  Don't touch the complex carbs.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Jodi, I miss you imput here! You are sooooo welcome anytime! 1/2 a cup of blueberries or mixed berries be okay?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn, low-carb day looks tough Jill. I dont know how you do it! I could not have a low-carb day for any amount of money I dont think. I tried carb / calorie cycling, and I just love food too damn much to make sacrifices. 

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Jodi, I miss you imput here! You are sooooo welcome anytime! 1/2 a cup of blueberries or mixed berries be okay?


Yes or 1/2 an apple


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Damn, low-carb day looks tough Jill. I dont know how you do it! I could not have a low-carb day for any amount of money I dont think. I tried carb / calorie cycling, and I just love food too damn much to make sacrifices.
> 
> Keep up the hard work!


Yup, i love food too-but I really want a smaller butt!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

02/04 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein
2 TBS 1/2 n 1/2
3 fishies
(32P, 6F)

~train

MEAL 2
6 whites
1 oz deli turkey breast
1 slice ff cheese
peppers, broccoli
2 fishies
(32P, 2F)

MEAL 3
5oz ext lean beef, spice / 2 TBS salsa
Lettuce
(35P, 15F)

MEAL 4
Protein
2 TBS 1/2 n 1/2
Radishes, cukes, peppers
2 fishies
(32P, 5F)

MEAL 5
5 whites
3 oz deli turkey
2 TBS ext lean beef
1 slice ff cheese
sf jello 
1 TBS nat pb
...i was starving at this meal!!
(40P, 10F)


WORKOUT Bis & Tris, 25 mins cardio
Standing DB curls
15/10, 15/10, 17.5/7, 17.5/7, 17.5/6
Seated hammer curls
15/9, 17.5/6, 17.5/7, 17.5/6,-drop-10/8
BB curls-wide grip
30/10, 35/7, 35/6, 30/8
Concentration curls
15/8m 17.5/7, 17.5/7-drop-12.5/7
-Few wrist exercises-
Rope pressdown
30/12, 40/10, 45/8, 45/7-drop-30/8
Straight bar pressdown-reverse grip
35/8, 40/8, 40/8, 45/8-drop25/8
Skull crushers
25/10, 30/8, 35/6, 35/6
Kickbacks
10/10, 12.5/8

Its 5pm right now, and Im weaker than hell. I want sugar.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

ahhh no carb day for you too!!  join the club. blah no fun
diet looks good today hun! 

hmmm have you always done so much volume for arms? thats alot for each muscle group. 
and I CANT believe that you trained today on a NO carb day! are you INSANE?!?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you think i am overtraining? Some sets are warmups too. Im feeling the effects now AJ, drinking a shake but i still feel pooped!


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ahhh no carb day for you too!!  join the club. blah no fun
> diet looks good today hun!
> 
> ...



Is it ok to train on no carb days?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes Sara, as long as you are training on low/high carb days, as per Jodi!


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanx Jill! 
do you have cottage cheese on no carb days?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Ya, but I try to keep it to a minimum. 1/2 cup=5C


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

Kool! if you ever try Low carb bread/tortilla with 3 grams of carbs, would  you add it in you'r No carb days?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

I cannot find low carb tortillas. Ive purchased low carb bread, its ok. Id have to eat like 5 slices to fill me up-Id rather just stick to my oats. I would only recommend the lc bread/torts for 1 of your meals on a high carb day only.


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

Not on a No carb day?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Not on a No carb day?


I wouldnt, but ask Jodi to be certain. No carb days mean NO CARBS! Except in your veggies.


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

ok


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Im pissed this am-after a 'no' carb day I weighed 2 pounds more than 5 or so days ago. F***. This is frusterating! My diet has never been cleaner and the mini eggs are still sitting on my table unopened. ANYONE?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2004)

Muscle???   Maybe you are getting more muscle while losing BF.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

I hear ya on weighing more-- I feel like a bloated whale!!!!!!!!! And My only slip up on food was last night--


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

I doubt its muscle saph, not that quick but I hope so!  Maybe its cause I ate lotsa protein yesterday too-a little more than normal. Ya Stacey, im feeling kinda bloated right now too.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

ITS WEIRD HuH?? I have felt big all weak--


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Me too


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

LMAO!! Me toooo Me tooooo


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im pissed this am-after a 'no' carb day I weighed 2 pounds more than 5 or so days ago. F***. This is frusterating! My diet has never been cleaner and the mini eggs are still sitting on my table unopened. ANYONE?


I bet I could find why you gained 

Lets see your diet the past 2 days.  I noticed you didn't post it yesterday.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

I did post yesterdays diet-Feb 4


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Just made a mistake on the date, oops!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 02/03 LOW CARB DAY
> 
> MEAL 1
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 02/04 NO CARB DAY
> 
> MEAL 1
> ...


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Do you think I have actually gained weight, or is it likely just water? And could the Jello really be making me gain weight at 40cals? The fruit stuff we've already discused yesterday.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you think I have actually gained weight, or is it likely just water? And could the Jello really be making me gain weight at 40cals? The fruit stuff we've already discused yesterday.


No but the jello makes you crave sweets because of the aspartame.  It could be water but after a no carb day you should weigh less, not more.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

NO:
Deli meat
Sf jello
FF cheese
1/2 and 1/2
 And i though i was doing well.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

1/2 n 1/2 ? FF cheese is 5P, no fat or carbs? Just curious!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

the FF cheese is LOADED with sodium hun.. could be making you retain water. same as the deli meat. 
Jodi knows her stuff.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

How about the 1/2 and 1/2 AJ? Ya I know about the deli meat and ff cheese....


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

All these little things (including the S/f jam) add up.  You don't realize how much artificial sweetner your getting or the little bit of fat here or there.  Cut them out and you will see better results.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh and another thing would be to save Cottage Cheese for carb days only.  There is 5G of sugar per serving.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How about the 1/2 and 1/2 AJ? Ya I know about the deli meat and ff cheese....




well personally I still use half/half.. only 1-2Tbls per day tho. its a much better option that milk. but make sure that your getting your healthy fats in your diet first and then if theres room for the addition cals and fat(only 1.5g/T) then IMO you would be fine, but Jodi may disagree with me here.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

I will limit my sf jam- today I had 1/2 cup of mixed berries with a little bit of splenda with my p pancake instead of the sf jam. I dont eat a lot of cc unless its in my p pancake, so i can do that.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

I def agree with the SF items.. cut those out for sure..they add up!


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

So maybe just 1/2 in my coffee only? How about 1 TBS in 1 shake a day?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> So maybe just 1/2 in my coffee only? How about 1 TBS in 1 shake a day?



well *I* think that would be fine


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> So maybe just 1/2 in my coffee only? How about 1 TBS in 1 shake a day?


Save the 1/2 n 1/2 for coffee only.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

THANKS LADIES!!! Aj, Jodi and Jenny!  Your support is greatly appreciated. Please, all input is welcome.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> And i though i was doing well.



You ARE doing well!   Think of it this way...you're ready to kick it up a notch with the adjustments Jodi gave you!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> You ARE doing well!   Think of it this way...you're ready to kick it up a notch with the adjustments Jodi gave you!


I agree - you are doing great! These little tweaks will get you that edge you are looking for.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

02/05 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein
3/4 cup oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup mixed berries
2 egg whites
2 fishies
(32P, 55C, 2F)

MEAL 2
4oz chicken breast
Lettuce, low cal dressing
2 fishies
(34P, 2F)

MEAL 3
Protein
Radishes, broccoli, peppers
2 fishies
(32P, 2F)

~train

MEAL 4
Protein
3/4 cup oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup mixed berries
2 egg whites
1TBS nat pb
2 fishies
(37P, 55C, 8.5F)

MEAL 5
4.5oz chicken breast
brocolli, celery, peppers
2TBS nat pb
(38P, 17F)

173P, 110C, 31.5F
692, 440, 284=1416



WORKOUT: Shoulders

Seated DB press
15/10, 17.5/10, 17.5/10, 20/8, 20/8-drop-12.5/8
Lat raises
12.5/10, 12.5/10, 15/8, 15/8-drop-7.5/10
Front DB raises
12.5/9, 12.5/9, 15/7, 15/8
Reverse peck deck
30/10, 37.5/9, 45/8, 45/8, 52.5/7
Side raises
10/10, 12.5/8
BB shrugs
70/10, 70/10, 75/9, 80/9
DB shrugs
35/9, 35/9, 40/9

The plan was to do cardio but I was just too hungry! (and tired) Tomorrow was my planned rest / no carb day but I think Im gonna go do some am cardio.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

looks great to me!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2004)

looks great Jill! except for the PWO Meal, I heard that it's better to be low in fat in the PWO meal so the carbs and protein can feed you'r muscles fast.. with the fat it will slow the process of feeding you'r muscles. 
correct me if I'm worng


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

Sara you are right on!  I didnt even notice that! sharp u are girl! hehe
Jill NO fats after training woman!


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

I normally dont have a fat meal after training, I was just craving PB!!!!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

I KNOW that feeling hun!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 02/05 LOW CARB DAY
> 
> MEAL 1
> ...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

hmmm but hasnt she decided to make low carb day a bit lower in carbs then outlined?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

Not a good option IMO!  Carbs need to remain constant to keep leptin up.  Its the other things she should take out.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

K-Jodi, I'll eat 1 cup of oats?=52C, instead of the 3/4 at each low carb meal for now on? BTW, tomorrow was supposed to be my 'no' carb day, and rest, then sat my 'high' carb day and chest. My work sched got changed so is this okay?

Yester 4-NO, bis, tris, cardio
Today-5-LOW, shoulders
6-HIGH, cardio + abs
7-NO, rest
8-LOW, chest
9-HIGH, back


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope so cause im cranky as hell tonight!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> K-Jodi, I'll eat 1 cup of oats?=52C, instead of the 3/4 at each low carb meal for now on? BTW, tomorrow was supposed to be my 'no' carb day, and rest, then sat my 'high' carb day and chest. My work sched got changed so is this okay?
> 
> Yester 4-NO, bis, tris, cardio
> ...


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

I wont know the rest of my schedule for 1 day or so-Thanks. Ill let you know when I do. BTW, I updated my last meal for today. Should I up my oats to 1 cup dry, rather than 3/4 on low carb days?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes, most definately.  Just get rid of the stuff we talked about earlier today.  Don't touch the carbs.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

I will Jodi try my hardest to do so. ON OCCASION I may have a TBS of sf jam. The cream(coffee 1TBS only/day) and sf jello are gone. Thanks a lot.  Any onther tips?


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

The cheese and deli meat are gone too.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Any onther tips?


Yeah, if you don't start controlling the PB then thats gonna go too


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh JILL!!! You are doing great!  SO DISCIPLINED!!  Jodi is tough... huh?    

What day do you do legs?  

I don't think Jodi is gonna let you eat date rolls.....  
Luckily GP allows me the carbs since I am trying to gain..  muscle that is. 

 I am gonna really cut out all sugar the next two weeks before my vacation.....  bikini time!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Yup, shes a killer!! Im up for it- and when you say 'disciplined', gee, Ive never heard that word in the same sentance with jill! Not sure when my next leg day is.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow, Jill is getting Hardcore.

Good stuff keep up the good work!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Trying ID. I just wanna be in the best shape of my life, for me. When I get their I will focus on maintaining it. I felt fit at the gym this am after my cardio and abs, until I stepped on the scale, boy how that can set my mood for the day. Thanks for your support.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

That's what you need to focus on ... feeling fit, not the scale.  And you seem to be going hardcore ... soon we'll be calling you HCJ (hardcore Jill)


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

You rock NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks, but I don't rock ... you're becoming a diet/exercise rock - keep it up!  We're going to have to go for .... ummmm, a protein shake soon.   ...


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Jodi-I sent you an e-mail, hope you dont mind! BTW, my jar of PB says 2T=17F


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

BTW Jodi, just curious as to PB fat? Whats wrong if my 2 fat meals are coming from PB only? Just curious.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

What is your workout schedule?  Just curious...  mine right now is

Monday Cardio
Tues shoulder, bis, tris abs
Wed Legs
Thurs Cardio , abs
Friday Cardio 
Sat Chest, back and abs
Sunday Legs


I try to be careful with my diet but I can't be as disciplined as you are....  I like creamer in my coffee (7-11), I like red wine, I like protein and clif bars.  

I would be just way too cranky if I gave up everything I enjoy.   

I am very impressed by your will power and DISCLINE!!!  YOU rock!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Saph! My split is a body part every day, except I do bis and tris together. I do cardio when i feel up to it, usually 3-4 times a week. TRUST ME!! This is the most disciplined I've been all my life. I used to ALWAYS add flavored creamers to my coffee, up untill 6 or so months ago after seeing how many carbs and how much sugar that crap has! Now I actully measure with a TBS, 1 spoon of 1/2 n 1/2. 

I hate alcohol

I also gained several pounds after supplementing p bars into my diet. I scraped them shortly afterwards.

You keep up the hard work too hon! Thanks so much for your support!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Hope you have a wonderful weekend Jill!!! You are kicking butt!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

02/06 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein
3 Fishies
(32P, 3F)

~Train

MEAL 2
1c Oats
Protein
1/2 c Cottage cheese
2 Egg whites
1/2 cup sliced strawberries
(32P, 62C)

MEAL 3
4.5oz chicken breast
Brocolli, celery, peppers
3 Fishies
(38P, 3F)

MEAL 4
Protein
Brocolli, peppers, radishes
3 Fishies
(32P, 3F)

MEAL 5
1c Oats
Protein
1/2 c Cottage cheese
2 Egg whites
1/2 cup sliced strawberries
1 TBS nat PB
2 Fishies
(32P, 62C, 10.5F)

MEAL 6
4.5oz chicken breast
broc, celery, peppers
1TBS nat pb
(37P, 8.5F)


202P, 124C, 28F
808, 496, 252=1556, not including veggies


WORKOUT:
45 mins cardio, abs


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> BTW Jodi, just curious as to PB fat? Whats wrong if my 2 fat meals are coming from PB only? Just curious.


That is over your fat allowance for the day.

You should not be higher than 35-40G TOTAL fat a day.

I'll email you back tomorrow.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

2TBS of nat PB per day?? Or can I have 3?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

Stick with 2.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Okay! Thank you for your help BTW.  Is soya sauce ok to eat?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

ughh soya sauce is real high in sodium!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

But occasionally, for some flavor?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

go with the "lite" its a lil less

what are u putting it on?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> go with the "lite" its a lil less
> 
> what are u putting it on?


Yes, don't use regular soy sauce or you will hold water like crazy 

Just remember sodium=water so be prepared for water weight gain with the more sodium you have.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

K-Ill get the light soya sauce. Sometimes I put it on chicken for flavor! 1/2 cup of sliced strawberries have 6 carbs. Would 1 cup sliced be okay? 12C


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

stick with 1/2c. 

hmmm ever use salsa on your chicken? or Mrs.Dash?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

Mmmmm, I love salsa on chicken.

I also have a recipe at Avant for Spinach Pesto sauce.  It makes a HUGE bowl of sauce.  When I mean huge, I mean huge   It will last for about 1.5 weeks in the fridge.  Anyway, the whole recipe is very low fat because there is only 1T of Olive Oil in the entire recipe.  Its freaking AWSOME on chix.  

I just had some tonight too


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

I only use 1-2 TBS of soya sauce. I dont like pesto. Salsa, yup I use that, and reg / digion-my new fav mustard! Mrs.Dash-she has her own cubbord in my house. Im so sick of the dash, ive been eating it for years. Mainly I want something to 'stir fry' my chix and veggies, after reading your journal at Avant Jodi! I cannot find 'low carb' stir fry mix anywhere. And, Im pretty sure my black bean sauce is a no-no.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

I forgot 1 thing Jodi-Im planning a cheat meal on Sat 14, me and my beau are going for a nice dinner. Will be my first cheat in almost 1 month. I need to stay 'sane' here!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

1 more thing Jodi, I did some quick measurements tonight. (didn record anything) Compared to Jan 19 I have lost inches in various measurements! Maybe my progress is just slow. With the last few tweaks, hopefully results will speed up!


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Feeling a little cranky today, dont wanna work. Tired. Abs are so sore, so are my traps. Glad its rest day, not glad its a no carb day. Ive planned to have a cheat meal next sat, but I dont even know if i want to now, Id almost feel guilty-and I know thats not normal. I just dont want food to start controlling my life, as it has in the past.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

listen to yourself girl... you said it yourself "I dont want food to start controlling my life" ! !!! dont let it!!! dont let it become extreme! that can lead to eating disorders, even though we dont suspect it. let yourself enjoy that cheat everynow and again. being consistent 90% of the time is great! Enjoy the meal rather than feeling guilty! you have put SOO much hard work forth so far... that one small cheat is NOT and I repeat NOT going to set you back! now if you did that often and your daily diet was not on then yes I would suggest maybe holding back.. but girl you are doing so damn well! im proud of you! 
now go have some coffee and maybe you'll feeling better!  (have one for me too.. Im at work)


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> listen to yourself girl... you said it yourself "I dont want food to start controlling my life" ! !!! dont let it!!! dont let it become extreme! that can lead to eating disorders, even though we dont suspect it. let yourself enjoy that cheat everynow and again. being consistent 90% of the time is great! Enjoy the meal rather than feeling guilty! you have put SOO much hard work forth so far... that one small cheat is NOT and I repeat NOT going to set you back! now if you did that often and your daily diet was not on then yes I would suggest maybe holding back.. but girl you are doing so damn well! im proud of you!
> now go have some coffee and maybe you'll feeling better!  (have one for me too.. Im at work)


Thanks AJ.  I had coffee(1tbs cream!) and just bought myself 2 new pairs of work /dress pants. I appreciate your support. I suffered from an ED for several years of my life, and I just dont want to go down that path again. Im stiil working to recover 100%, hopefully some day I will be there.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

Jill, you need big huggles!!!!  *HUGS*

I feel the same way as you so much, you were right we are like twins..

Go twin, go twin u can do it go twin 

I'm so incredibly corny


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I forgot 1 thing Jodi-Im planning a cheat meal on Sat 14, me and my beau are going for a nice dinner. Will be my first cheat in almost 1 month. I need to stay 'sane' here!


So am I!  I'm going to Vegas


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Feeling a little cranky today, dont wanna work. Tired. Abs are so sore, so are my traps. Glad its rest day, not glad its a no carb day. Ive planned to have a cheat meal next sat, but I dont even know if i want to now, Id almost feel guilty-and I know thats not normal. I just dont want food to start controlling my life, as it has in the past.


Just make it a cheat meal and not a cheat day.  Eat extremely clean all week and don't worry about cheating for 1 meal.  Special occasions are always an exception except during competition dieting


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Thats what Im planning, just a cheat MEAL<-----People remember this.  Im so proud of myself, ya!! You are so lucky to be going to vegas Jodi, for how long? Have fun!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

and you better enojy that meal hun!! I dont wanna hear ANY guilt mouthing coming afterwards. just enjoy!  

Jodi, must be nice to be going away! how long are you going to Vegas for?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm only going for the weekend but it will be fun 

I only live 4 -4.5 hours from Vegas


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Lucky you!


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

I seem to be getting hungry between meals quite quickly lately. I had a shake, 3 fishies and some lettuce, and like 1.5 hours later I am hungry! My beau thinks i should be eating more cause I always complain I am starving before my next meal.  I space my meals pretty evenly, 3 hours apart. Any suggestions? Im starving right now and dinners not for 1 hour!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

That's why Leptigen is great.  It not only raises Leptin but it helps with appetite.  I could have never made it through my competition diet without.


----------



## jstar (Feb 7, 2004)

Go Jill!!!! I just read your whole journal, ou are doing so great! I am so glad to hear your cravings for sugar have dissipated...that is something I definitely need to work on. Also, interesting stuff about the ff cheese and deli meats being high in sodium...no wonder I am so bloated I eat that stuff all the time! I am definitely going to be stealing some meal ideas from your journal! Luv your Mexico pics, you look great BTW. 

If deli meat is a no-no then how do you buy/prepare your turkey? Do you buy a whole one then cook it? What if I switch to ground turkey? My only concern there is the fat content. 

Oh - and how is the Dr Phil book? I have emotional eating issues too...is it worth it to buy it ya think?

Keep it Up!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 7, 2004)

Jodi - just read you post about Leptigen. What exactly does it do and what brand is good?  I have the same hunger problems.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

Leptigen is only made by Avant.

Go to there website and look at products.  There is a huge write-up about it by Par.


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Jstar! Thanks for your support. 

You can buy 'turkey breast fillets', very similar to chicken breasts. (except a little drier) I ccok them up in my george forman grill, and eat with digion mustard!  

As for the book, im still reading it, I think its worth it. Dr Phill is no 'diet' expert, but It has helped me on the mental side of things. I havent read it in a few days, just cause Ive been so busy. But, It really helped me initially to get started-so has everyone here at IM, many people here have touched me in ways I can not explain. And the support, it seems to be never ending, even if I screw up.

Keep up the good work to Jstar! Good luck with the comp too!


----------



## jstar (Feb 7, 2004)

TY Jill! 

I will look for turkey breast filets. The Dijon mustard with them sounds good!

Thanks for the info about the book, I will ck it out

GN


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

02/07 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein
1 TBS nat b
3 fishies
(37P, 11.5F)

MEAL 2
4.5oz chicken breast
broccoli, peppers, celery
3 fishies
(37P, 3F)

MEAL 3
Protein
3 fishies
Lettuce
(32P, 3F)

-1 hunts sf juicy jell-5 cals, 1 carb. Had no other food around

MEAL 4
6oz salmon
lettuce, broccoli, mushrooms
(36P, 10F)

MEAL 5
8 whites
mushrooms, spinach, TBS salsa
1/2 TBS nat PB
2 fishies
(30P, 6F)

172P, 33.5F, min carbs 
688, 301.5F=990 not including a tonne of veggies


WORKOUT: Rest. Thank god, my body is sore today. My traps are still sore-to top it off as I was loading groceries out of my car my cucumber fell out of the bag, then rolled under my car! I had to stretch my arm to get the cuke-and I pulled my trap. I feel fine now. AND,  my beau says my butt and waist look smaller, ya me!  

BTW is it a high carb day tomorrow Jodi?


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

*Never mind Jodi, I just got it. You killin me!!!
Day	CC	WO
Sat 7	NO	Rest
Sun 8	Low	Chest
Mon 9	NO	Back
Tues 10	High	Legs
Wed 11	NO	Rest
Thur 12	Low	Bis & Tris
Fri 13	No	Shoulders
Sat 14	High	Chest
Sun 15	NO	Back
Mon 16	NO	REST
Tues 17	High	Legs
Wed 18	NO	Bis & Tris
Thur 19	Low	Shoulders
Fri 20	High	Chest
Sat 21	NO	REST
Sun 22	Low	Back
Mon 23	High	Legs
Tue 24	No	Bis & Tris
Wed 25	NO	REST
Thur 26	Low	Shoulders
Fri 27	High	Chest
Sat 28	NO	REST
Sun 29	Low	Back
Mon 1	High	Legs
Tues 2	No	Bis and Tris
Wed 3	NO	REST
Thur 4	Low	Shoulders
Fri 5	High	Chest
Sat 6	NO	REST
Sun 7	Low	Back

My schedule for the next few weeks! Thanks again Jodi. Gotta love those no carb days. 
  *


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

woah woman! now thats quite planned out! Im sure you can stick with it!  
diet looks great today! gosh I want salmon!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

I hope I can-those no carb days are gonna kill me! 14/30 days are 'no', I hope its not to much. Im gonna try it out for the next few weeks. If the no carb days are leaving me hungry, week, "emotionally unstable"etc, I will adjust my days and no/low/high + workouts then. For now, this is the plan.

The salmon was amazing. I grabbed my slamon, put it on the scale-8.5oz. I put back 2.5, which I could have scarfed down in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

You wanted a tweak - there is your tweak 

You can do it and your progress will pick up.  BUT DO NOT SKIMP ON YOUR LOW OR HIGH CARB DAYS!


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

K-My low carb meal are ususlly p pancakes and fruit. Thats 1 cup dry oats etc..=63-67C for the total of the meal . Should I maybe add another 1/4 cup of oats to each meal? 13C?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

You need 1G C per Pound of BW  divided into 2 meals because you eat 5 times per day.  So that is why I keep saying you are NOT getting enough carbs on your low carb days.

I weight 128 so I eat 64G Carbs for 2 meals plus 1/2 apple and the other 3 meals are no carbs.  Today I ate 6 times so 3 of my meals were carbs each having 43G plus 1/2 apple.

Divide your bw by 2 and that's what you should be eating for carbs plus 1/2 sm. fruit.


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

K-I can up those meals with more oats I guess. OUESTION: Normally I do 5 meals LC day, SOMETIMES If Im up at 5am, I have 6 meals that day. IF, that happens to be a LC day, can I have 3/6 carb meals, and divide my bw by 3? OR do should I stick with 2 carb meals divide my BW by 2? Get it? 

Im debating going to 6 meals-then I would be at 1.5g of protein per pound of body weight. If I do should I lower my protein???

Dont count the fruit either eh? Unless I am real anal.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

If you want to do 6 meals then yes, divide bw by 3.   I switch it around too.  Sometimes 5 sometimes 6.  I like doing 6 on carb days because then on low day I get 3 carb meals and high day I get 4 carb meals 

How much protein do you get per meal right now?

Don't count the fruit.


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Cool! Permission to switch it up a little! I think Im gonna do 3 meals on low carb day occassionally, and sometimes on high days-Im actually really satisfied with 3 on high carb days.  Protein per meal is usually 32-38g. 

DECIDED: 5-6 depending on how I feel that day, and what time I am up at.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Cool! Permission to switch it up a little! I think Im gonna do 3 meals on low carb day occassionally, and sometimes on high days-Im actually really satisfied with 3 on high carb days.  Protein per meal is usually 32-38g.
> 
> DECIDED: 5-6 depending on how I feel that day, and what time I am up at.


Stick to 30G per meal.  That is all you need right now.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2004)

Everything is looking good Jill, nice strict diet. Keep it up!


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

I just read in the paper today about a new 'low carb' grocery store that just opened up. Its like 2 mins away from my work!!! Im so excited Im going tomorrow-Tues is my high carb day!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I just read in the paper today about a new 'low carb' grocery store that just opened up. Its like 2 mins away from my work!!! Im so excited Im going tomorrow-Tues is my high carb day!



your kidding me...right?


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

For real AJ! I wanna get lc milk, some sort of pasta/chicken sauce, and tortillias! Yummy, high carb day tues!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 8, 2004)

Ooooh, I hate Sweden  We don't have aaaany low carb things here, people are still doing the low fat thing here  People in the gym business are finally catching up, but "normal people" have noooo clue 

I want lc milk


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Ill send ya some if I find it! (And it doesnt have to be refrigerated! )


----------



## Jenny (Feb 8, 2004)

Aww, that's a really sweet offer Jill, but I think it would be pretty nasty once it got here  I might make Justin bring some, he's already been giving a long shopping list of things to bring me  

Are you no carbing today too? I'm sooooo tired today..


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

2 questions for ladies:

1.How many black olives can I have in a meal, if thats going to be my 'higher fat' meal? Can I have olives? You girls gotta me craving them like crazy!!

2. Tues is my planned leg/high carb day, havent had a high carb day in a week!! Instead of doing legs, I might (weather permitting) walk/run stairs, for about an hour. Im usually sore for about 2 days afterwards. WOULD this be okay??


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

oHhh No look what I started! haha
black olive has 1g fat (9calories) per tablespoon. 

hmmmmmm I dont know about that.... are you still going to train legs some other time in the week? if so then I say do-it-to'er!


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> oHhh No look what I started! haha
> black olive has 1g fat (9calories) per tablespoon.
> 
> hmmmmmm I dont know about that.... are you still going to train legs some other time in the week? if so then I say do-it-to'er!


Probably not-my legs are sore for a few days after running stairs. Maybe Ill save the stairs for another day. We'll see what the 'big boss' says!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

ohh yes and exact info on the olives(black ones) for you: 
1 cup, whole
14.02g fat (good fats)
8.92g carbs
4.4g fiber
1.29g fiber


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

He he-we are so alike. I just checked fitday too!!!! I think I would have to have them only on carb days at carb meals. (9C)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 2 questions for ladies:
> 
> 1.How many black olives can I have in a meal, if thats going to be my 'higher fat' meal? Can I have olives? You girls gotta me craving them like crazy!!
> ...


If your not doing a large muscle group workout save the High carb day for another time.

BTW - Don't get wrapped up in low carb products.  Most of them are full of shit and are high fat.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 8, 2004)

Heh, but man that milk to good stuff.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Heh, but man that milk to good stuff.


Oh the Carb Counters milk is great   FF and high protein and low sugar.

I'm talking about the low carb breads and tortilla's, bagels etc..  They are high in fat and usually not made with whole grains.


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

How about the olives Jodi???


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

*02/08 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1
3/4 oats
1/2 cottage cheese
Protein
1 egg white
1/2 cup sliced strawberries
2 fishies
(28.5P, 49C, 2F)

~train

MEAL 2
3/4 oats
1/2 cottage cheese
Protein
1 egg white
1/2 cup sliced strawberries
(29.5P, 49C)

MEAL 3
Protein
3 fishies
(29P, 3F)

MEAL 4
3.5oz chicken breast
Lettuce
2 fishies
(30P, 2F)

MEAL 5
3/4 oats
1/2 cottage cheese
Protein
1 egg white
1/2 cup sliced strawberries
radishes
3 fishies
(29P, 49C)

**handfull of cashews, handfull of sunflower seeds. Hardly had any fat today anywase**

MEAL 6
1 yolk
6 whites
Spinach/fresh mushrooms
1TBS salsa
1 TBS nat pb
(28.5P, 13.5F)


* 
*WORKOUT: Chest, 30 or 40mins of cardio, I cant remember!!
DB Flys
17.5/10, 17.5/10, 20/10, 25/8, 25/7-drop-15/10
Incline DB
20/10, 25/8, 30/8, 30/8
Decline DB
20/10, 25/8, 25/8, 30/7
DB Press
25/10, 25/9, 30/7, 30/6-drop-15/10
Peckdeck
60/8, 60/6

I will probably be sore tomorrow, and a no carb day, aaaaa the pain! Im already liking the '6' meals, 3 carbs meals on a low carb day, oh so easy. But, 4 high carb meals, man am I gonna be stuffed! Actually, today was very satisfying, I will breeze through these next few weeks! 

Bought 3 new protein flavors today! (just samples, wouldnt want to get stuck with a big jug of 'gross', as I have several in my cubbord) Ya new shakes for tomorrow! I saw a 'toffee/caramel' flavor-the guy at the store said he mixes that with 1/2 chocolate, and its real yummy.*


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> Bought 3 new protein flavors today! (just samples, wouldnt want to get stuck with a big jug of 'gross', as I have several in my cubbord) Ya new shakes for tomorrow! I saw a 'toffee/caramel' flavor-the guy at the store said he mixes that with 1/2 chocolate, and its real yummy.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]




that sounds DE-LISH! what brand/kind is it?

I have to read your journal for carb cycling ideas


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2004)

What do you mean  by samplers ? (your PP)


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Sample packets! They are like $2 at GNC. PVL-I got orange creamsicle, vanilla royal, and chocolate. (The strawberry banana rocks!) The nice thing about GNC is that if you buy ANYTHING, and dont like it, they will return it! I recently bought a jug of blueberry protein, let me tell you. Had a few shakes, and took it back for a full refund. (I have a few different flavors of protein in my cubbord that I didnt buy from their which are nasty, now Im stuck with em!) They only have limited samples though.


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2004)

every store should return the protein if you not satisfied.. except on-line!


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Not the little guys around here, like the family owned business type stores.


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2004)

I never buy things from small stores.. I love Hi-health.. I don't think you guys have it there


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Crapy workout today-very weak, and only did 10min of cardio. (planned to do 20-30) Jodi would be happy! Just a couple quick questions Jodi.

1. Olives? Ok as my fat meal?
2. Reg tomato sauce on a high carb day?
3. Peas ok on a high carb day?
4. Now that I am trying out 6 meals, is it ok if I only have '3' carb meals on my high carb day? Or should I really be having 4? I can do 4, Im sure! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Crapy workout today-very weak, and only did 10min of cardio. (planned to do 20-30) Jodi would be happy! Just a couple quick questions Jodi.
> 
> 1. Olives? Ok as my fat meal? *Yes but not everyday*
> ...


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Jodi-you totally twisted my arm to have 6 meals tomorrow, 4 high carb ones! Thanks again sunshine! BTW any recomendations of something i can eat on ww pasta? Not pesto! Any recomendations of high carb meals? All i ever eat is oats!! Variety please, anyone!


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

*02/09 NO CARB DAY I am so friggin sleepy today!

MEAL 1
Protein
3 fishies
(25.5P, 3F)

~Train

MEAL 2
8 Whites
Spinach, mushrooms
(28P)

MEAL 3
Protein
2 fishies
(23P, 2F)

MEAL 4
1 can albacore
lettuce
olives
1TBS mayo
(29P, 12.5F)

MEAL 5
Protein
Broccoli
2 fishies
(30P, 2F)

MEAL 6
6 whites
mushrooms, cukes
1 TBS nat PB
(26P, 8.5F)



WORKOUT: Back, 10 mins cardio-I was oh so tired!!!
Seated cg cable row
60/10, 60/10, 65/10, 70/8, 75/8-drop-45/10
Lat pd, wg
45/10, 45/10, 50/10, 55/10, 60/8, 65/8
DB row
25/9, 25/8, 30/8, 30/7
T bar row
25/8, 25/7, 30/6, 30/6
DB shrugs
30/10, 30/10, 35/9, 35/8, 40/8
Bent over lat raises
12.5/10, 12.5/9
Once again, I am tired right now. Its 6pm and I could go to sleep.*


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Jodi-you totally twisted my arm to have 6 meals tomorrow, 4 high carb ones! Thanks again sunshine! BTW any recomendations of something i can eat on ww pasta? Not pesto! Any recomendations of high carb meals? All i ever eat is oats!! Variety please, anyone!


I just use L/C FF Skim Milk and some Parm shake on cheese with chix, if I don't have pesto   Its good!

Beans, WW Tortillas, WW Pasta, Whole Grain Breads, Butternut squash, pumpkin, spaghetti squash.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

What kind of beans to you like / recommend??  

1 other thing Im kinda concerned with Boss. Do you think that switching from 5 to 6  meals will slow down my progress at all? Ive already lowered my protein per meal??


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

I like kidney beans and black beans! mix it in with grilled chicken or lean beef and salsa! yumm!  
just dont eat TOO manyy.... er else..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

Navy beans, pinto beans, kidney beans, cannelli beans, northern beans, white beans, black beans.  I love them all. 

What is it with you guys calling me boss? 

No that is why we lowered your protein intake.  Also, make sure your fat intake is still ONLY at 30-40G per day regardless of 5 or 6 meals.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks girls! I dont think I like beans though. Maybe those beans in tomato sauce, which I know arent allowed.

You dont like being called boss???? I like calling you that!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok so, on high carb days whole grain bread is ok..
What about whole wheat bread?


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Ok so, on high carb days whole grain bread is ok..
> What about whole wheat bread?



Only at 1 meal though!! Not sure about ww.


Any word on that sf pb cookie recipe Jodi?????????????


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

I work till 9 AJ-Its 7:30 now-I think you are 2 hours ahead of me? Maybe 2.5


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

eh Jill its 10:35 here.

did someone say COOKIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

I read that Jodi said she had a sf pb cookie recipe! Im totally craving sweets right now! The bag of mini eggs are still unopened on my table at home.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I read that Jodi said she had a sf pb cookie recipe! Im totally craving sweets right now! The bag of mini eggs are still unopened on my table at home.



and they better STAY UNOPENED!!!!!!!!!!!!!   lol
really..  I want this recipe... ughh I bet it requires an oven?


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I read that Jodi said she had a sf pb cookie recipe! Im totally craving sweets right now! The bag of mini eggs are still unopened on my table at home.


yum!
Sorry to butt in, but.....I have one, it's very easy and yummy!

1 cup chunky all natural pb (8 T.)
1 cup splenda (24 packets)
1 large egg

beat egg and mix all together. drop by spoonful onto cookie sheet. press down with a fork. Bake at 350 for about 10 minutes. They're very crumbly if you don't bake them long enough. Delicious!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

now those sound good!! hmmm 8 TBLS is a cup eh.. that would make 8 cookies! not bad! gosh... I wish I had an oven!  probably SAFE that I dont!


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Why dont you buy one of those little toster ovens? I cant wait to get home and have some PB. I am so totally weak and tired right now. I pumped to eat the following tomorrow:

1.Prot Pancake
2. WW pasta/ cottage cheese meatloaf / lc bread!
3. Maybe another p pancake / yam
4. Carbs


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

I wonder if I just took a tbs of PB, 1 of splenda, and some egg, and then mixed it together and baked 1. 10?? Id eat em all.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Only at 1 meal though!! Not sure about ww.
> 
> 
> Any word on that sf pb cookie recipe Jodi?????????????


Sorry, its only for bulkers


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I wonder if I just took a tbs of PB, 1 of splenda, and some egg, and then mixed it together and baked 1. 10?? Id eat em all.


I don't see why it wouldn't work. I would eat them all too. Would and did.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sorry, its only for bulkers


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

I hate the scale, it hates me. My weight was less after a 'low' carb day than a 'no' carb day....(i feel kinda bloated today)but I lost inches everywhere since my measurements on Jan19. Yipee!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2004)

and that's the reason why you don't need to weight yourself.  Go by how your clothes fit ... how you look in the mirror ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Congrats on the lost inches!!!!


I'm making those cookies when I get home!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good stuff!

See what no cheats can produce.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I lost inches everywhere since my measurements on Jan19. Yipee!



   

That's my girl


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I hate the scale, it hates me. My weight was less after a 'low' carb day than a 'no' carb day....(i feel kinda bloated today)but I lost inches everywhere since my measurements on Jan19. Yipee!


Congrats Oh disciplined one!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Jodi, Its 4pm, and Ive only had 3 meals, all carb ones. I HIGHLY doubt I can get 6 meals in, well maybe. Think its better to just go with 5 today? All the carbs Ive consumed have kept me oh so full! Unless I now spread them out 6:30, 8:30, 10:30? Or would that be too much to late in the day?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Jill:0 I am not Jodi but in case she doesnt come on soon.....

if you cannot get 6 meals in, make your last 2 meals no carbs....(remember:4 carb meals with 6 meals, 3 carb meals with 5 meals).

Also, next high day, try to only have 2 carb meals together...3 in a row would make anyone stuffed 
I usually make it Meal 1, 3, (5)Pre and (6)post workout.

All is looking good


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

*02/10 High Carb Day

MEAL 1 
Oats
Protein
1 egg white
1/2 cup cottage cheese
3 strawberries
3 fishies
(28.5, ?C, 3F)

~Train
MEAL 2
4 oz cottage cheese meatloaf
Ww pasta
Fiber one
1/2 apple
(28P, ?C, 12F)

MEAL 3
4oz cottage cheese meatl oaf
Baked yam
3 strawberries
1 TBS mayo
Peppers, peas 
(28P, ?C, 16F)

MEAL 4
Oats
Protein
1 egg white
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 TBS sf jam
2 fishies
(26.5P, ?C, 2F)

MEAL 5
Protein
(25P)

MEAL 6
planning on ew's and mushrooms, probably not many though. * 

WORKOUT: Legs
Seated leg press (wt X 2)
90/8, 90/8, 95/8, 100/8, 100/8
Seated leg press -close together (wt X 2)
100/2.00/8, 105/8, 105/7
Walking DB lunges (wt per side)
20/8, 20/8, 20/8 
Hip adductor
110/10, 115/10, 120/8, 125/7-drop-95/7
Leg ext
50/8, 55/8, 60/8, 65/7-drop-40/7
Seated calf raises
70/10, 70/10, 75/8, 75/9, 75/8
Straight leg deadlifts (db X 2)
20/10, 20/10, 25/10, 30/7, 30/7
Seated Leg curl 
50/8, 50/8, 55/8

Good leg workout-except I have a bad knee, so quite often Its pretty sore by the end of the workout. I ate like a piggy today. 6 meals on a high carb day might be too much. Considering I really didnt consume that many carbs at each meal(except maybe the pasta), probably around or close to what I eat at low carb meals. Never the less, tomorrow was a planned rest day-instead Im gonna go do cardio and abs. My butt is so incredibly sore tonight, it hurts to walk up my stairs in my house


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

Jill, how you make the cottage cheese meatloaf? shounds yummy!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

if it hurts to walk... then you had an awesome leg workout!  
diet looks yummy.. I SOOOO wish I had an oven. I LOVE baked sweet potatoes(yams).. and I wanna try Jodis meatloaf recipe so bad too!


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

I meant "sounds" yummy not shounds


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

Check out the recipes section at Avant for the recipe-Ive said this atleast 10 times now, but it really is the best!

AJ. Ive never experinced such 'butt' pain THE SAME DAY. ahhhhhhh the cross trainer is gonna be pure hell tomorrow!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Check out the recipes section at Avant for the recipe-Ive said this atleast 10 times now, but it really is the best!
> 
> AJ. Ive never experinced such 'butt' pain THE SAME DAY. ahhhhhhh the cross trainer is gonna be pure hell tomorrow!



I posted the recipe here too once for someone...  forget where. lol 

 now thats what I like to hear! 
you know, cardio toamrrow WILL be hell, BUT its grat for recovery, especially the 48hour DOMS that will set in, not near as bad as it would be without cardio post leg workout day.


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey people, I just tried 'raspberry' protein by PVL-Gee I ought to be a spokes person for them. It is sooooo yummy! Whey gourment is the only protein Ive ever had with just water and it is so yummy. It mixes so thick, frothy, it honestly tastes like a treat.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2004)

Do you just buy it at GNC, isn't that crazy expensive?

There are a couple of Canadian online stores with reasonable prices.

Try www.sndcanada.com  I shop there all the time.  I would try 1 fast400 but by the time you throw in customs and all that shit it costs too much.


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

I just checked the price of the 'gourmet whey smoothie' that I just bought, and its about $2-3 cheaper at GNC.(with their gold card) PLUS, if I dont like it I get my money back, instantly! But thanks. Im gonna check out some other prices.


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

Jodi, can I have atkins cereal?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

hey Jill
check this one out..  on SALE! 
http://www.supplementscanada.com/popeyes/pl_pvl.html


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

When Im counting carbs-would I go buy the total carb count, or the the 'so called count after minusing fiber and sugar alcohols' in a product?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

go for TOTAL carb count!


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

That website is pretty good-except they only have 1 flavor in my PVL AJ, do you buy your products online or in a store?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Jodi, can I have atkins cereal?


No!


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

Ah nuts! Well atlleast you saved me $30 for 2 boxes. Maybe in a few months. 

Any other cereal other than fiber 1?


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

Uncle Sam's, All Bran


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ah nuts! Well atlleast you saved me $30 for 2 boxes. Maybe in a few months.
> 
> Any other cereal other than fiber 1?


All Bran


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the PM tip AJ! Im off to the gym to do painfull cardio. FOR REAL my butt is so friggin sore. Iv'e yet to experience anything like it. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! (and thats a bad 'ouch' scream!)


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> *02/10 High Carb Day
> 
> MEAL 1
> ...




Hey Jill!

I know the sore butt feeling!  I am still sore from Sunday's leg wo!!  I am gonna postpone LEGS til tommorow.  I did single leg leg press drop sets... oh my God!!  It was excruciating!  By the time I got to the bare bar (no weights) my leg and booty were screaming in agony!   

Your diet looks fab!!!  I had the worst day yesterday with food... so bad.. but I am being a very good girl today to make up for it.

Have a great day Sweetie!
Cyndi


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks for the PM tip AJ! Im off to the gym to do painfull cardio. FOR REAL my butt is so friggin sore. Iv'e yet to experience anything like it. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! (and thats a bad 'ouch' scream!)




 Im SOO happy to hear that your butt is sore! haha if it wasnt then Id worry! enjoy that cardio today missy!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 11, 2004)

My legs were sore today but I was so happy!! I've never done weights right before to make them sore the next day!!  Your diet looks great


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Cardio was hell. PURE HELL!!!  Yup NC, Im pretty proud how my diet has been going lately, Ive never been this strict with myself.

Ladies, I have a tiny prob. Ive been spotting inbetween my periods lately, and Im on the pill. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2004)

Irregularities may occur from bodyfat drops and muscle gains.  Don't be alarmed.  

You could end up like me.  No period at all LOL!


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Irregularities may occur from bodyfat drops and muscle gains.


I hope thats whats happening!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

which is why I'm not doing the Comp.

Hope your having a great day Jill & Jodi!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> which is why I'm not doing the Comp.
> 
> Hope your having a great day Jill & Jodi!



you changed ur mind again sweetie?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No!


This was in regards to Atkins cereal...just wondering your reasons Jodi? Although its soy protein, its low in carbs and fat as well. I dont think it would hurt low or high carb day

I am eatting it....


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> This was in regards to Atkins cereal...just wondering your reasons Jodi? Although its soy protein, its low in carbs and fat as well. I dont think it would hurt low or high carb day
> 
> I am eatting it....


Here are a few good reasons why I said no 

Ingredients: *Soy Protein Concentrate, Soy Grits*, Wheat Gluten, *Corn Bran, Corn Starch*, Maltodextrin, *Rice Flour*, Dried Blueberries, Sliced Almonds, Inulin, *Canola Oil*, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Sucralose (Splenda® Bran Non-Nutritive Sweetener), Caramel Color, Salt and Vitamin E (Mixed Tocopherols) as natural antioxidants, and Folic Acid.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

have you ever tried putting the pb ON your chicken and eggs!  its really good! I swear! thats what I do! hehe but then again Im weird.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Ewwwwwwww crazy girl! I've been eating my chicken with mustard or dijion mustard, Im really starting to like the dijion.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

<----I know I am! hehehe honest, its great!  told u I was a pb addict. 
dijon eh.. hmm not sure if I tried that.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Here are a few good reasons why I said no
> 
> Ingredients: *Soy Protein Concentrate, Soy Grits*, Wheat Gluten, *Corn Bran, Corn Starch*, Maltodextrin, *Rice Flour*, Dried Blueberries, Sliced Almonds, Inulin, *Canola Oil*, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Sucralose (Splenda® Bran Non-Nutritive Sweetener), Caramel Color, Salt and Vitamin E (Mixed Tocopherols) as natural antioxidants, and Folic Acid.



Not sure what flavor that is- but my Almond Crunch didnt have _all_ that. It certainly didnt have maltodextrin anyways 

Here:

Ingredients: Soy Protein Concentrate, Soy Grits, Wheat Gluten, Corn Starch, Corn Bran, Sliced Almonds, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Sucralose (Splenda® Bran Non-Nutritive Sweetener), Caramel Color, and Vitamin E (Mixed Tocopherols) as natural antioxidants, and Folic Acid.


Maybe Jill could check out another flavor
Granted, its not the _best_ but on a high/low carb day, once in a while, should not kill the diet and will maybe satisfy a cereal cravingJust my opinion


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2004)

Doesn't look much better to me 

Jill is trying to tighten up her diet so I would still suggest not eating it and sticking to Fiber one or all bran.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you changed ur mind again sweetie?


  I have No Idea!! My doc says No--my Mind says do it so you don't piss anyone off for helping you with it so far-- Like Butterfly sending me lipoderm! 

But I know I shouldn't b/c of my health!! So Confused!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I have No Idea!! My doc says No--my Mind says do it so you don't piss anyone off for helping you with it so far-- Like Butterfly sending me lipoderm!
> 
> But I know I shouldn't b/c of my health!! So Confused!!!




hun as I told you... dont look at what others think, look deep inside YOU and how YOU feel about it!  and then _that_ will be the right decision!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you Jen So Much!!!!  I know--And I really Think that I should concentrate on eating good and getting my body healthy for a baby!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

I am tired this morning-and weight once again is a little high after a no carb day. Could it possibly be just because of the time of the month? That friggin scale is gonna go out the window right away. Other than that i am sleepy cause i was up at 5:45am. Bis and tris-my LEAST fav bodypart suck even more at 6am! Oh and I spent the large $$ on a new blender, AND IT SUCKS for p pancakes!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2004)

Screw the Scale,  look at yourself in the mirror, or take weekly pictures.

You could be gaining LBM


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

*02/11 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein
3 fishies
(28P, 3F)

MEAL 2
1 carton egg whites
spinach, mushrooms
(26.5P)

~train

MEAL 3
3.5oz chicken breast
1TBS nat pb
3 fishies
(30P, 11.5F)

MEAL 4
Protein
Peppers, radishes, brocolli
3 fishies
(26-28P, 3F)

MEAL 5
3.5oz chicken breast
Lettuce
2 fishies
(30P, 2F)

MEAL 6
Protein
1 TBS nat pb
Lettuce
(28P, 8.5F)

168.5P = 674 cals
28F = 252 cals
T=926 not inc veggies
* 
*WORKOUT
45 mins cardio, abs. Legs are still oh so sore.  *


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

I hate scales! I think their should be a law outlawing them!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Screw the Scale,  look at yourself in the mirror, or take weekly pictures.
> 
> You could be gaining LBM


Exactly 

Besides you said the other day your measurements are down and clothes are fitting better.  So does it really matter what the scale says?  Nope, it doesn't   For my height and bw I am considered fat and I am far from fat.


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Will it ever go down though Jodi? Seriously. I guess its just a # but it pisses me off! Could I also be retaining water cause of T O M??


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

You always gain water with your periods.  A good 2-5lbs.  Don't worry about the number


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

*02/13 LOW CARB

MEAL 1
Protien
3 fishies
(27.5P, 3F)

~train

MEAL 2
3/4 cup oats
9g Protein
1 ew
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup sliced strawberries
(28.5P, 51C)

MEAL 3
1 C oats
25g Protein
1/2 cup slice strawberries
2 fishies
(25P, 58C, 2F)

MEAL 4
1 can albacore
1 TBS mayo
lettuce, peppers
3 fishies
(29P, 8F)

MEAL 5
2/3 cup oats-New bag, a bit higher in carbs!
9g Protein
1 ew
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup sliced strawberries
 of nat pb
2 fishies
(28.5p, 54C, 5F)

MEAL 6
6 ew
1.5 TBS nat pb
bit of chicken breast
mushrooms
(29.5P, 13F)

168P=672
163C=652
31=280
=1604 not including veggies
* 


*WORKOUT: Bis and Tris
Wide Grip BB curls
25/10, 25/10, 30/8, 35/6, 35/6-drop-20/9
Hammer Curls
15/8, 17.5/7, 20/6, 17.5/6-drop-10/8
Incline DB curls
15/8, 17.5/6, 15/8, 15/8
DB preacher curls
15/8, 17.5/8, 20/7
ST bar pressdowns
0/12, 40/10, 45/8, 50/7, 50/7-drop-30/10
ST bar pressdowns-reverse grip
40/8, 40/8, 45/6, 70/8
Skull crushers
30/8, 30/8, 35/6, 30/8
DB standing presses-no rest
20/10, 15/8, 12.5/10, 10/10*


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2004)

Jill,

How much is a  of nat pb?  lol


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> MEAL 6
> 7 ew
> 1 TBS nat pb
> ...



what's an ew?


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Jill,
> 
> How much is a  of nat pb?  lol


 It seriuously was just a teeny weeny lick!

Sara, ew=eggwhite!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Any comment or recommendations to my diet yet Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Any comment or recommendations to my diet yet Jodi?


You forgot a 3rd meal with veggies but other than that, it looks great.  No cheating til Sat. night and then enjoy your cheat and pick right back up Sunday morning on the diet.  Don't step on the scale.  Enjoy your weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2004)

Jill,

How's it going  ?   hey i was checking out your pics. Nice arms ! When do we get new pics ? 

Gary


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

Gary-when I am satisfied with my before and after pics I will def post em!!

Jodi darling, is 'coco' allowed?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Will it ever go down though Jodi? Seriously. I guess its just a # but it pisses me off! Could I also be retaining water cause of T O M??



Does it matter if it goes down?     Asyou said, it's just a number.  And the only time it matters is if you're competing where there is a weight restriction.  Any other time it really shouldn't matter.  Like Jodi said, if you were to go by weight, she'd be consider fat ... and that's so far from the truth it hurts.  I recently found a website where you put in your weight and height and age and it figures out if you are obese ... I'm supposedly fat as well ...   ... and THAT will never happen. 

Keep lifting hard and diet clean and summer will be here in no time for you to show off your winter hard work.


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks NT! You are so supportive.  Did you check out my post in the diet section-it has 100's of fast food rests and several meals containing the cals. fat/ carbs etc.. Its shocking!!!! Have a super day! Im off from work, just gonna run erands and stuff!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

I will ... but now I'm scared to   We are trying to ween our daughter of the Friday weekly MacDonalds trip ... we make her eat a balanced diet during the week, so her argument is it's ok if it's only once a week ... and I really cant argue with that logic - yet.  

Have a good weekend.


----------



## jstar (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Jill!!!!

Have fun at work! I am at work now & siked to be leaving in 30 mins. Doncha hate that scale? We should get a sledgehammer and destroy them all, ha! You are doing great. ENJOY your cheat tomorrow and happy Valentine's Day to you


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

*02/13 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protien
3 fishies
(25P, 3F)

~Train

MEAL 2
1 mini carton egg whites
mushrooms
(26.5P)

MEAL 3
Protein
1 TBS nat pb
3 fishies
(30P, 11.5F)

MEAL 4
Protein
3 fishies
(25P, 3F)

MEAL 5
5oz salmon 
Lettuce, peppers, mushrooms
(30P, 10F)

MEAL 6
Egg whites
1TBS nat pb
olives
(28P, 13.5F)* 

*WORKOUT: Shoulders, 30 mins cardio
Seated DB press
15/10, 15/10, 17.5/9, 20/9, 25/6, 25/7
DB side raises
12.5/7, 12.5/8, 12.5/8, 15/6-drop-7.5/9
DB lat raises
12.5/10, 15/6, 15/7-drop-7.5/10
Seated bent over DB lat raises
12.5/10, 12.5/9, 12.5/9===Standing-12.5/10, 15/9, 15/9
Reverse overhead DB laterals
7.5/10, 10/9
DB shrugs
35/10, 35/10, 40/9, 40/9, 45/8, 50/7
**Made some gains today, ya!!***


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

congrads on the PR's woman!! 

mmm salmon! I want some soo bad!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2004)

Way to go Jill ! 
  We'll have to compare cheat days sunday . LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Jill!

I'm laughing @ you asking Jodi if cocoa is ok 

I wonder why  and yes of course you gain weight from your period! It's funny how even though us ladies have been getting it for years we are still insecure about the weight gain it brings  
Measurements more important than weight!   dont worry!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentine's Day and enjoy your cheet!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentine's Day, have a good day out with the Man


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentine' day Miss Hottie!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

*02/14 HIGH CARB DAY

MEAL 1
2/3 cup oats
Protien
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 egg white
3 strawberries
3 fishies
(28.5P, ?C, 3F)

Train

MEAL 2
2/3 cup oats
Protien
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 egg white
3 strawberries* 
3 small macaroon cookies
*(24P, ??C, ??F)

MEAL 3
Protein 
2 fishies
(23P, 2F)

MEAL 4
4oz cottage cheese meatloaf
Peppers
(28P, ??C, 12F)

MEAL 5
Ok, so my planned cheat meal turned into a few hour binge, pretty much. I actually feel pretty guilty. I ate the following:
-Pizza
-Mini eggs
-Skittles
-TONNES of smarties at the movies. I am not hungry, my tummy actually hurts from eating all that crap, to have a 6th meal Back to diet tomorrrow, 2 no carb meals in row, punishment!!
* 

*WORKOUT: Chest, 30 mins interval cardio

Flat DB press
20/10, 20/10, 25/9, 25/9, 30/7
Incline DB press
20/10, 25/9, 25/8, 30/7, 30/7-drop-17.5/9
Peck Deck
60/9, 60/9, 60/8, 60/8-drop-45/6
Cable crossovers
20/10, 20/10, 22.5/8, 22.5/8-drop-12.5/10
Proud of my workout-considering my shoulders are sore from yesterday, I probably shouldnt have done chest today.  (but it was my high carb day!) Tomorrow was supposed to be back, then mon rest, BUT, my traps are killing me from my PR's in shrugs yesterday!! So I plan to just go do hella cardio & abs tomorrow, cause of the shit eaten tonight, and then instead of resting Monday, Im gonna go do back. That may change if Im not sore tomorrow.

I hope everyone enjoyed there Valentines day!! *


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Jill  How are you feeling this morning? Bloated? Sweetie, it was a planned cheat, you're not allowed to feel guilty  And if Jodi doesn't tell you to do 2 no carb days, you're not allowed to  She's the boss ya know  

Start out fresh today, DO what it takes and you will HAVE what you want


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Jill, 

what Jenny said !  no giilt, back on track .

Gary


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Jill!!! Dont worry sweetheart, things will be just fine!!!!

You have to cheat once in a while, besides you're not prepping for competition 

Get your man to massage your sore muscles and then take a nice hot bubble bath! 

I know Jodi doesnt want you to do too much cardio, but I have many times used cardio as "damage control" hehe.  I binged like CRAZY on thanksgiving on cakes pies and sweets and I did empty stomach morning cardio for a few days and i didnt gain weight 

And look at it this way, your guilt and tummyache from yesterdays binge will help you control yourself in the future!


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone-I feel like a bloated little piggy-cause I ALSO HAD A WHOLE BUNCH OF STRAWBERRIES , after my post! Im just gonna get back on track right now!!!!!

Im off to do cardio-except I cannot do it on an empty stomach greeky-Id be hungry in 5 mins, + I dont want to burn up my precious muscle!

Nice quote Jenny!


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2004)

*02/15 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1
Protein
3 fishies
(26P, 3F)

~Train

MEAL 2
1 mini carton ew
Mushrooms
(26.5P)

MEAL 3
Protein
Peppers
3 fishies
(25.5P, 4F)

MEAL 4
3.5oz turkey breast w/ dijon mustard
Spinach
(29P)

*2 ew*
(7P)

MEAL 5
4.5oz ext lean beef w/ mustard
Mushrooms, lettuce, peppers
(31P, 13F)

*2ew*
(7P)

MEAL 6
1/2 cup cottage cheese
protein
1 tsp sf ff jello pudding mix
1 TBS nat pb
(25.5P, 6C, 8.5F)

177.5P=710
6C=24
28.5F=256
=990, not including veggies

* 

*WORKOUT:
1 hour cardio! Sweating like a little piggy! And abs. Plan was to do back, but my traps are still sore. Tomorrow was my rest day, but instead Im going to do my back!  Glad to be back on track after my bad cheats yesterday. Eating clean feels good. *


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

diet looks great today woman! but an HOUR of cardio?  my god.. Im surprised your still alive. haha esp on no carb day!
Im the same, after a big cheat I cant WAIT to eat normal again!


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya, I couldnt wait to start eating clean. Im just dreading ANOTHER no carb day tomorrow. (punishment) I dont know how'll I'll do it without my oaties.

When was the last time you had an actual cheat missy?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2004)

j/k  I cheated this weekend, I'm not one to talk


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Tell me what you cheated on! For real.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

YOU PIGS!!!!!!!!  and Im NOT kidding!!! you should be ASHAMED of yourselves........................................................



OK OK yes Im kidding!  Im so jealous actaully! omg!! ahhhhhh 

another no carb day Jill? ouch!!  
last cheat-last weekened I had a Trioplex bar  haha and too many oats. damn this photo shoot. I swear, after I just want to relaaxxxxx a lil eh!


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Yup, another no carb day-2 in a row, Im already suffering!! Today is an Alberta Holiday "Family Day", and Im having family over for dinner. Im bbq-ing chicken breast!! Yippee! We are also having salad, shrimpies, rice and garlic bread! Im just having chicken, salad and shrimpies. I cant wait till tomorrow morning, oaties!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Tell me what you cheated on! For real.


No I'm not telling


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No I'm not telling


Pretty pleeze Jodi!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 16, 2004)

Vegas buffets . Ya gotta go to at least one while you are there.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

Think she had everything she says ya'll can't have??


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Jodi, you know you said i could have 'all bran' or '100% bran' in replacement of fiber 1. The box said it has 6-8 grams of sugar 1/2 cup serving. Is this ok 4sure?

This is from the website kellogs.ca

Ingredients all bran original:
Wheat bran, sugar/glucose-fructose, malt (corn flour, malted barley), salt, vitamins (thiamin hydrochloride, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, d-calcium pantothenate), iron.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

The only kind of All Bran you can have is the All Bran with Extra Fiber.  Trust me, if you like cardboard, you'll like this stuff 

Fiber One tastes much better.


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Can I have coco?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Vegas buffets . Ya gotta go to at least one while you are there.


Yup and I went to 2 of them


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Can I have coco?


Only kind you can have is the unsweetened 100% natural Baking Cocoa (you know the powdered stuff in a can) and only 1T per DAY - max.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2004)

Good Afternoon !


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

looks like I will have to cut back on my cocoa intake


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Do you know the macros in coco? Per TBS?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

I've tried three different kinds and they each had slightly diff macros

The one I have right now tho, I KNOW the label is wrong bc it lists

1 TBSP = 10cals 1g fat, 2g carbs, 4g protein

Yeah Right!!!! 

Altho I think in general 1TBSP = 1g fat


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Does coco even taste good? Ive never tried it, well maybe in chocolate cake.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

Jodi's tuff!  

yah basically cocoa has 1g fat per TBLS.. and the carbs in cococa are like 95% fiber too!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Cocoa = basically unsweetened chocolate lol

I love love love it in my chocolate eggs (will have to stop eating it mixed a splenda w/ a spoon tho)

Guess I'll snack on lettuce instead..ugh @ no carb days lol


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

cocoa's great Jill. I mix a couple tbls in water and heat it up and then add 2 packs splenda. just like hot chocolate to me. its good added to cottage cheese and a lil splenda too for chocolate taste. awesome if you add it to coffee for a mocha taste. 

I need to try ur choc eggs Greek!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

I know, cocoa is great

wondering why only 1 TBSP a day


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

What would be better to sweeten my eggies?

1 TBS coco
1 TBS sf, ff jello pudding mix-about 2c's per tsp, that what i figured out. I think?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

I am not sure, but I think the cocoa has a stronger flavor and would be better, you would need to add splenda tho


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

the SF FF Jello has added skim milk powder.. so watch for that
the cocoa and splenda would be wiser. as Greek said it pretty strong too. 
and WHY do u sweeten your eggs?  ruin them! shesh


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

I am eating choc eggs right now...Mmmm...
*crunch* oops


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

crunch??  better not be no crunch to those eggs Greek! lol

I just ate low carb protein pancakes er summin of that sort. lol


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont always sweeten them-depends on my mood. if im feelin sweet or salty!!

Crunch! Dont you hate that!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

LoL, silly egg shells!

I always want something sweet.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm thinking of trying these eggs tonight!

Wonder what happens if you add oats to it??


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

So greeky, you just throw egg whites in a bowl, mix in coco and splenda and put in the microwave? To you beat the egg whites before you microwave them?


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone ever mix protein in with their egg whites for sweet flavor?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

you're not supposed to heat up protein powder I think

Yes I beat them up really well, I also add instant coffee and cinnamon (I'm a WEIRDO)

I love them, they are the only thing that comforts me since I can't have oaties hehe 

If you add oats, it's basically is the recipe I use for protein pancakes, and this did not come out well in the microwave the one time I tried, altho they are GREAT w/ pam in a pan

pam in a pan


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

Each T of cocoa has 2G of carbs and 1 G fat, that is why I said only 1T. per day.  Why would you need more anyway?


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont think I need more. Ive never even had coco before! 

Greeky??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes dear?


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Ill be monitoring your coco consumption!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm gonna try these tonight!!

I have never had cocoa!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

*01/16 NO CARB DAY #2

MEAL1
Protein
3 fishies
(26.5P, 3F)

~Train

MEAL 2
1 mini carton ew
(26.5P)

MEAL 3
3.5oz turkey breast
1 TBS mayo
Spinach
2 fishies
(29P, 8F)

MEAL 4
Protein
2 fishies
(27.5P, 2F)

MEAL 5
4oz chicken breast
Mushrooms
Lettuce w / olive oil & lemon juice
WHAT I DIDNT HAVE: Rice-a-roni an old fav, beans, garlic bread with cheese, and plum cake. Ya me!(34P, ?F<---Im guessing about 5-10g)

MEAL 6
1/2 cup cc
Protein
1 TBS nat PB
(25.5P, 6C, 8.5F)

169P=676
31.5F=284
6C=24
=984 Not including veggies, splenda or minimum carbs  in my protein

WORKOUT: Back, 20 mins interval cardio
BB rows
35/10, 35/10, 45/9, 50/8, 50/8, 55/7
Lat pull downs
40/10, 45/10, 50/9, 55/9, 60/8, 65/8-drop-40/10
Seated cable rows
60/9, 65/8, 70/8, 75/7-drop-45/8
1 arm DB rows
25/9, 30/8, 35/6
UprightBB rows
40/8, 40/8
BB shrugs
75/9, 75/9, 80/8, 85/8, 85/8*


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Ooooh, lotsa good tips here on how to make my no carb day more fun today  You girls rock 

Jill, great job on the "didn't have stuff"


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> *01/16 NO CARB DAY #2
> 
> WHAT I DIDNT HAVE: Rice-a-roni an old fav, beans, garlic bread with cheese, and plum cake. Ya me!(34P, ?F<---Im guessing about 5-10g)
> ...


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Jenny-I just posted a new recipe in Greekys journal, super yummy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

lol cottage cheese not allowed on no carb days tho but it does sound yummy hehe


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya, I dont always have cc on no carb days, just today and yesterday as I needed some variety!!(2 no carb days in a row plain ol SUCK!)  Im only having 1/2 cup, which is 5 carbs. Try the recipe on a carb day then!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

lol, why did jodi have us both have two no carb days in a row

what torture, i nearly conked out driving lol


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Im sure its cause she is tweaking my diet, and cause I had a cheat meal(s) sat. For you she is just being a plain ol meanie!! (jk Jodi )


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

lol, its ok, I cheated a little bit too


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

I know I'm such a bitch. 

You guys asked for my help fully knowing what I'm like


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

I think that's why we asked to begin with


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh man... 2 no carb days in a row!! TORTURE!!!  I am lucky, GoPro doesn't make me do any no carb days....  not yet anyway. 

You are doing so good Jill!!!  You too GBC!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

High carb day today, yipeee! I ate so many oats for brecky my stomach hurts.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

Morning Girlie!! Your diet rocks! Such determination!!

Cocoa- is this like Nestle quick cocoa or what?  Where do I get it?


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Only kind you can have is the unsweetened 100% natural Baking Cocoa (you know the powdered stuff in a can) and only 1T per DAY - max.


This is it Andrea. Still havent had it


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

Jill - did you try the chocolate eggs yet? can you have them on no carb days/meals?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Jill ... look at us running around in plus 7 degree weather.  I'm bracing myself for the "it's still winter" storm that's coming


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I have my chocolate eggs on no carb days..


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I have my chocolate eggs on no carb days..


 

Darn I was just in the store and forgot to by cocoa!   Looks like I'm trying "cinnamon" eggs tomorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I used to make those til I read about adding cocoa..they are good too


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

*02/17  Day, oops I mean HIGH CARB DAY

MEAL 1
2 slice lc bread / sf jam
Oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
Protein
1 egg white
More oats mixed with canned pumpkin
3 strawberries
(28.5P, ?C)

MEAL 2
Protein
2 fishies
(23P, 2F)

MEAL 3
Oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
Protein
1 egg white
More oats mixed with canned pumpkin
3 strawberries
(24P, ?C)

MEAL 4
Protein
Peppers
(22P)

MEAL 5
3oz turkey breast
Peppers
WW pasta
1 tsp olive oil
Handful fiber 1
3 strawberries
(26P, ?C, 5F)

MEAL 6
Oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
Protein
1 egg white
3 strawberries
1 TBS nat pb
3 fishies
(27.5P, ?C, 11.5F)

I couldnt even imagine my macros total today!
* 

*WORKOUT: Legs
Smith machine squats (per side)
40/8, 40/8, 45/8, 50/6, 50/6
Walking Lunges (DB's X2)
20/8, 20/8, 20/7
Leg Press (per side)
95/8, 95/8, 100/7, 100/7 
Leg Press -close together-(per side)
100/8, 100/8, 100/7
Hip adductor
120/9, 120/8, 125/7, 130/7-drop-80/10
Leg Extensions
50/6, 50/6, 55/7, 60/7
DB Deadlifts (X2)
25/9, 25/9, 30/8, 30/8, 35/7
Leg Curl
55/8, 55/8, 40/8, 40/8-drop-30/10

I have a dilema. This last month I have been trying to go quite heavy on my legs, to build strength rather than size. I have had knee problems off and on for several years. (patella syndrome) Lately my knee has been acting up again, especially during leg workouts, and afterwords. (But I continue to work em) Actually, they have been pretty sore regardless of what I do. I hate doctor bullshit, and I dont want to go back. Any suggestions?*


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm sorry about your knee darling but I have no idea what to tell you


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I had some problems w/ m y knees last week.. I did alot of walking and the pain is gone.. I hope you'r knees would get better soon hon!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

If your workout falls before your last meal of the day then its fine to have carbs at meal 6.  If your workout is earlier in the day then please no more carbs at bedtime.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

What about fat, do you include it if your post workout meal is also the last meal of the day?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

The rep range you are currently doing is going to build mass not strength.  Hitting failure or close to at 4 reps is for strength.  Your rep range is like mine - to build mass.  If this is not what you want then I would suggest to lower your reps to 4.

Wrap your knee in a brace.  I have to wrap my wrist everyday due to injury/surgery.  It helps alot.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> What about fat, do you include it if your post workout meal is also the last meal of the day?


In that case - I would suggest a protein shake and then a real meal and hour later.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

TY, Jodi do you recommend glucosamine, chondroitin or MSM for achey joints? 

Sorry to be asking questions in your thread Jilly but I think the answers might help you too


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Fuck the strength for legs-6 reps hurts enough. Thats probably why i havent been doing 5-6 reps.  I guess I'll just build em!! Oh, I trained between meals 4 and 5. So 4 should have been carbs and 6 no carbs?

Another question Jodi-in cc you should have a weekly calorie deficit right? What is I ate too many carbs on a high carb day-couldnt this affect the defecit?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Too many carbs on high carb day, nonsense!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2004)

Morning Jill !

Maybe something here will be of help in re :  your knee.
knee problems


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

Morning Jill!!
 


Sorry to hear about your knee Babe.   

Just be careful... you don't want to seriously injure yourself.  Knees are rough.... do u run???


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I can't run cuz my knees and ankles hurt on the treadmill


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> TY, Jodi do you recommend glucosamine, chondroitin or MSM for achey joints?
> 
> Sorry to be asking questions in your thread Jilly but I think the answers might help you too


All of those are good.  I like Jarrow Joint Builder  - its helped me with my knee in the past and it even helped some of my family memebers with joint issues


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Fuck the strength for legs-6 reps hurts enough. Thats probably why i havent been doing 5-6 reps.  I guess I'll just build em!! Oh, I trained between meals 4 and 5. So 4 should have been carbs and 6 no carbs?
> 
> Another question Jodi-in cc you should have a weekly calorie deficit right? What is I ate too many carbs on a high carb day-couldnt this affect the defecit?


What you could do is AFTER you are done eating high carb day - take a guess as to how much you ate and figure it out but unless your eating such extreme quantities, I highly doubt you are not in a caloric deficit.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the tips people! Im just gonna take it easy with heavy leg weights. Too heavy kills my knees. My booty and quads are killing me today! I totally suffered through cardio, I was nearly in tears!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What you could do is AFTER you are done eating high carb day - take a guess as to how much you ate and figure it out but unless your eating such extreme quantities, I highly doubt you are not in a caloric deficit.


K-I trust you Jodi.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

*02/18 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1
1 mini carton ew / 2 tsp coco
3 fishies
(26.5P, 3.5F)

~Train

MEAL 2
1 mini carton ew / 2 tsp coco
(26.5P, .5F)

MEAL 3
3oz chicken breast
Olives
Cukes & spinach
2 fishies
(25P, 6F)

MEAL 4
Protein
3 Fishies
(23P, 3F)

MEAL 5
4oz ext lean beef / spices / mustard
Peppers
(28P, 12F)

*few slices of beef jerky*

MEAL 6
Egg whites
2 tsp coco
1 tbs nat pb
(25P, 9F)

154P
34F
=922 not including splenda!
* 

*WORKOUT: Bis & Tris, 30 mins interval cardio
DB Lying Triceps Extension
10/11, 12.5/9, 12.5/9, 15/8, 17.5/6
Cable pushdowns
35/10, 40/9, 45/8, 50/7-drop-30/8
DB Kickbacks
10/10, 12.5/9, 12.5/8, 15/7-drop-7.5/8
Straight bar pushdowns *NO REST*
50 / 45 / 40 / 30 / 20 pounds
Wide Grip BB curls
30/10, 35/8, 35/7, 40/5
DB hammer curls
15/7, 17.5/6, 17.5/6, 15/7-drop-10/8
Concentration curls
15/8, 17.5/7, 20/6-drop-10/8
CG BB curls
30/8, 30/6, 30/6
BB reverse curls
Wrist Work*


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

gosh thats alota volume for tri's and bi's!! !  and I still dont know how you can pull out training on no carb day!  crazy woman! 

now tell me EXACTLY how you made those choc. eggies. amount, procedure, time, everything!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

I know-my arms will def be sore tomorrow, yippee!!!! Eca helps on a no carb day for sure! 

EGGIES: I took a bowl, sprayed it with pam

Emptied 1 mini catron of ew, wisked in 2 tsp coco, touch of vanilla. Put in microwave, about 2 - 3 mins. Mixed once during cooking. You might wanna cook them shorten/longer, just untill their is no liquid left

Topped with splenda after!  

Thanks greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

no prob jilly, I add the splenda before cooking..

hey arent those cartons of EW's expensive???

ECA..I wish I could start that..


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

maybe a little more expensive, but way friggin easier than cracking shells! +, i just throw out the yolks anywase!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

Probably dumb question...  but what is ECA?


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

A thermo / energy pill!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Ephedrine / Caffiene / Aspirin stack

there are no stupid questions


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes teacher Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

kinky..


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Greeky, choc eggs 3X today? Maybe, thats only 2 TBS of coco for the whole day....(i only use 2 tsp for the recipe) Im scared of you know who though  Will see when i get home. Myabe cottage cheese and protein? Shit, the friggin carbs! aahhhhh


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

IMO 2tbsp cocoa isnt really THAT bad..

like jen said the carbs in it are mostly fiber..the fat you can count w/ your fat sources..

plus chocolate raises your serotonin levels 
its also an antioxidant..and an aphrodesiac..

go have some sex and burn it off


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

You should be a stand up comic! Your posts always make me laugh!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You should be a stand up comic! Your posts always make me laugh!



*blush* guess all those years getting picked on and made fun of were good for something!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Greeky, choc eggs 3X today? Maybe, thats only 2 TBS of coco for the whole day....(i only use 2 tsp for the recipe) Im scared of you know who though  Will see when i get home. Myabe cottage cheese and protein? Shit, the friggin carbs! aahhhhh


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

she's been spotted! run for cover!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

I had 2 more tsp of coco today. Thats 2 TBS for the whole day. My label says 2tsp is only 1.2C, 0.5F!  And to all who make the chocolate eggies, and a TBS of PB, it tastes like reese peanut butter cups!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Jodi disappeared on us 

I was only kidding about that joke two posts back!!!  hehe


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Im sure she knows that we luv her!


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

My cocoa mix powder has 2 grams carbs, 1 fiber, 0 sugar, 0 fat, 1 protein per 1 TBSP.. here is a link! hope it works  
https://secure9.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/product_detail.asp?CS=differentd&RowID=37&All=True


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey there Jilly girl!  

Your journal always makes me hungry.... mmmmm chocolate!  I can't eat any for a week or so... bikini time!!   That is ALWAYS a frightening prospect.  I am gonna be PMSing too!  
Zits and bloated!   I will try to drink lots and lots of water to try and prevent the water weight gain.  

2 days til Mexico!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

HEY JILL!!

Don't ya love the choc. eggies??? I'm sooo happy greekie gave us the recipe!


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

I finally got to make the chocolate eggs last night. Turns out I did have cocoa! They were GOOD! YUM!!! Much better than ew with salsa IMO.

Jill you know I had some knee pain my last leg wo usually they don't bother me though. Ever try cable squats? They are really great for the  and hams and don't bother my knees.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

ok now I am going to have to try those darn choc eggs. Im scared to ruin them though


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't have cocoa...and I can't buy any.  Ya'll make me jealous!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Awesome JSTAR-they are good huh!!

Jen You will not ruin them--If I can cook them you can too honey


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

lol sweetie, stop making such a big deal out of it

if you dont want to make it too chocolatey or sweet
add say only 1 tsp cocoa and however much splenda u think is appropriate b4 cooking, and if its not enough just add more on top!

even if u dont make it right once..its only one day...


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

Try spreading peanut butter over top, its taste like reese pb cups!(but they are eggs of course! )


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

they're pretty hard to screw up. I used lots of Splenda


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Jill I am going to try that tonight!! That sounds great!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

hmmm how many packs of splenda did you guys use? and 8 egg whites? can I put in a yolk too? 
i know I take this so far. haha  gotta luv me!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2004)

Easy on the Splenda ladies


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

I only used 4 packets of splenda-- And next time I may just use 2 or 3--don't want too much

I would never ever consume more than 4-5 packets of splenda a day!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

Im the same Stace-I like to keep my splenda to a minimum. only add 1 pack to my oats. and 1/2 pack to my coffee. 
I guess Ill have to give those eggies a try and stop questioning. will have to buy some cocoa when the storm is over!  
you think that you could cook the eggies in a pan instead of micrco?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

hmmm I don't know about cooking them in a pan???


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

Yup, you can probably cook them in a pan.

The official new name of this Journal is "EGGIES".  jk


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

you know you love it Jill!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

I have the splenda in a box you pour out and too much came out, that's why so much. you definitely don't need that much! Jill - good idea with the PB. I don't think I am allowed tho 

Maybe coffee grounds w/choc = mocha eggs!

We should write an egg cookbook!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

jstar, I've been saying I add instant coffee


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

*02/19 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1
2/3c oats
Protein
1 egg white
1/2c cottage cheese
4 strawberries
(24P, 52C)

~Train

MEAL 2-----No way I could get carbs in at this meal. Impossible!
Protein
(23P)

MEAL 3
1 can albacore
1 ww pita----long story, couldnt wait for my rice too cook, needed food asap!!!!!
1/4c CRUNCHY brown rice, gross!!!
1 TBS mayo
3 strawberries
3 fishies
(29P, 44C, 8F)

MEAL 4
3.5oz chicken breast
spinach, mushrooms, cukes
3 fishies
(30P, 3F)

MEAL 5
2/3c oats
Protein
1 egg white
1/2c cottage cheese
1TBS nat pb
3 strawberries
(26.5P, 52C, 8.5F)

MEAL 6
Egg whites
2 tsp coco(planned)
1 TBS nat pb
mushrooms
(26P, 9F)
158.5P=634
148C=592
31.5F=284
=1510 Not including veggies or splenda!
* 
*WORKOUT: Shoulders, 25mins cardio
Seated DB press
15/10, 17.5/8, 17.5/9, 20/8, 25/7, 25/6
Front DB raises
12.5/9, 12.5/8, 15/7, 15/7-drop-10/9
Reverse overhead DB laterals
10/10, 12.5/8, 12.5/8
Smith machine-behind the neck presses *2, +bar
10/10, 15/8, 17.5/8
Reverse peckdeck
45/9, 50/8, 55/8, 60/6-drop-30/10
Incline DB side raises
7.5/8, 7.5/7, 10/6
DB shrugs
40/9, 40/9, 45/8, 45/8, 50/6
*


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

what do you mean you couldnt get in the carbs???  
no wonder you were so ravenous next meal and ate raw rice!  silly girl! 
nice workout too!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks AJ!

I had an appt immediately after the gym-so i just brought protein and water with me to the appt. I couldnt wait 1 1/2 hours after the gym to eat! Yup, that why I opted for a ww pita and 'raw' rice later! ( I COULD have eaten one of my beaus detour bars! )


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks AJ!
> 
> I had an appt immediately after the gym-so i just brought protein and water with me to the appt. I couldnt wait 1 1/2 hours after the gym to eat! Yup, that why I opted for a ww pita and 'raw' rice later! ( I COULD have eaten one of my beaus detour bars! )



Was the appointment for you'r knees?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Jill,

If you premixed your Protein Shake at home you could blend the oats right into the shake.

Something to help out for next time.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

Preblended shakes must be kept refridgerated


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

It was a nail appt! I didnt want to waste a carb meal by adding oats in my shake!  Sorry ID!


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> It was a nail appt! I didnt want to waste a carb meal by adding oats in my shake!  Sorry ID!



manicure?


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

I have gel nails Sara!

I went to the movies tonight-aaaaaaaa i wanted popcon, reese, smarties and gummies. Instead I settled for a diet pepsi. 

Then I came home and had reeses eggies!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

lmao girl, i almost yelled at u til i realized u didnt mean actual reeses

i had the SAME thing omg choc eggs and pb!


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

*REESE     EGGIESare the best. I think Im in love  *


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2004)

Morning Jill !

Is there anything you can't do with eggs ?  you should write a book "1001 ways to prepare eggs."


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> It was a nail appt! I didnt want to waste a carb meal by adding oats in my shake!  Sorry ID!



I don't think it would have been a waste.  I would say it is very important to get the carb source in directly after a workout (feed the muscles)

I know you may not like it, but we don't always do things we like, sometimes you just have to grunt and bear it.

My Protein shake is downed in about 2 secs, I don't even notice the oats.

Other than that looking good


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Morning Chick! Reese eggs  , I'm definatly trying this- I've got to get some cocoa first though!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

Im gonna try those reese eggs tonite too. no more complaining. hehe  

and JILL!!!!!!! you MUST have carbs after your workout!!! MUST. hear me!? if its a carb day, have a lil with you. cook some rice ahead and take it with you!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Sorry AJ

I hid the scale in the spare bedroom closet.

Jodi-I wiil start keeping track of my splenda-I am no where near an addict. 1 with ppancakes, 1-2 with coffee, and 1 with choc eggies. About a handfull of packs a day. I will start keeping track.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 20, 2004)

Jill ...   You gotta be loving this February weather.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I don't think it would have been a waste.  I would say it is very important to get the carb source in directly after a workout (feed the muscles)
> 
> I know you may not like it, but we don't always do things we like, sometimes you just have to grunt and bear it.
> ...


Its not a waste - It's mandatory Jill 

On a carb day you MUST have carbs meals before and after your workout.  You know the reasoning and I don't care if you have an appointment - throw the carbs in your shake


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Not a waste to my body-I ment a waste of c arb meal eating oats in a shake, Id much rather have a ppancake of something satifying. This was a rare incidence yesterday, its never happend before. You know me Jodi.

I dont have to have my carb meal before my workouts on a low carb day Jodi, do I? I thought that was only on high carb days??? Remember that agreement we made a while back?


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Jill ...   You gotta be loving this February weather.


Hell ya! If it stays this nice sun or mon Im going to go run stairs outside! The ones off whitemud and fox drive. Its a crazy workout! If so my workouts will change a bit next week, it all depends on the weather!! Have a super weekend NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 20, 2004)

I sometimes do the stairs right across the street here by the MacDonald hotel.  You're right, if you run the entire lenght of stairs, it's a great workout.

Have yourself a great weekend - basking in the glorious above 0 temperature Edmonton weather.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Not a waste to my body-I ment a waste of c arb meal eating oats in a shake, Id much rather have a ppancake of something satifying. This was a rare incidence yesterday, its never happend before. You know me Jodi.
> 
> I dont have to have my carb meal before my workouts on a low carb day Jodi, do I? I thought that was only on high carb days??? Remember that agreement we made a while back?


Jill - what are your goals again?  

No I don't remember the agreement


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

I believe it was in my old journal. I can have my carb meals earlier in the day, before and after my workouts, thats not a prob at all. Once again , my sitaution yesterday is not normal, AT ALL.

My goals?? I dont know if you are being sarcastic or not, but I'd like to lose bodyfat. Id also like to MAINTAIN my muscle, maybe gain a bit too.

Im just wondering something: Doesnt carb cycling end up being a low carb diet? (Evaluating it on a weekly basis) I seem to remember reading that somewhere. Is that how one loses the fat, or is it that the bodys weeky caloric intake is low? Or a combination?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, I was being sarcastic 

I know you don't do that all the time, don't worry.

Now as far as the carbs before and after.  Now that you are eating 6 meals a day its time to adjust your carbs so that on low and high days you are eating before and after your workout.  Think about it.  You will burn them off better eating them before and after your workouts.

No, this is not a low carb diet but at the end of the week it equals to a moderate carb diet.  You lose weight by constantly tricking your body with the different caloric intakes.  1 Day very low cals (no) next very high cals (high) and third day moderate cals (low).  This in turn equals a caloric deficit from your food intake, plus your weight training and cardio.  Also, this diet helps keep leptin high so your body never thinks its dieting and it stays out of starvation mode.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

So then why call it a low carb diet when it is in fact low calorie diet?
It makes it sound very misleading.....


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks Jodi! I can deff have my carb meals before and after my workouts, it shouldnt be a problem.

Thanks for clarifying the cc info. Any other tips? If results in 1 month arent changing much (2 months total) do you think that cc may not be working for me? Could it be quite possible that some peoples bodies dont respond well to this type of program?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> So then why call it a low carb diet when it is in fact low calorie diet?
> It makes it sound very misleading.....


But its not a low calorie diet either.  There is only 1 day of low calories.  They rest are at maintenance or above.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Jodi! I can deff have my carb meals before and after my workouts, it shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying the cc info. Any other tips? If results in 1 month arent changing much (2 months total) do you think that cc may not be working for me? Could it be quite possible that some peoples bodies dont respond well to this type of program?


We can tweak it and if that doesn't work then I would suggest a low carb diet for you.


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Low carb would be approx how many carbs per day? You are not a big fan of low carb diets are ya Jodi? Why?


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

damn you people:
ther are several different diets that seem to work well, just depends on the person...trial and error baby!

1)carb cycling: 2-3 fairly low carb days followed by a higher carb day.
2)cyclic ketogenic diet: 3-5 NO carb days followed by a high carb day
3)caloric cycle diet: what jodi is referring to here...low calorie day...then a modeate calorie day..then a higher calorie day..then low again...something like that

for me carb cycling works best with a consistent calorie defecit of about 500 cal

try to time your high carb days to correspond with your heavy leg days to give you the fuel you need...if you choose this type of diet.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> damn you people:
> ther are several different diets that seem to work well, just depends on the person...trial and error baby!
> 
> ...


Actually this is a carb cycling diet.  Check out TP's article on the plan, its good read.  

For simplicity I was explaining the caloric intake but in this diet you are cycling carbs, not protein or fat.  

I prefer carb cycling diets as well.  Jill does keep her high carb days on heavy training days such as legs and back.  I think she is still just confusing fat vs muscle because she doesn't see changes on the scale yet her measurements are dropping.

There are several diets out there and all work, depending upon the person.  I've tried them all and found carb cycling best for me in cutting and bulking (to help keep fat gain to a min.)

Don't forget your Beverly type low carb diets.  No carbs for 3 days then a carb up.  I did those for a while too and it really screwed up my body.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

JIll - I just tried those choc eggs.  and flushed em down the toilet!!! disgusting!!! sorry but I guess it just didnt work out for me. ended up making a veggie omlet instead!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Did you spread them with pb AJ? (after cooking) That makes em even yummier! I dont know how you didnt like em, silly girl. Then again, you eat weird stuff all the time.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

nope I couldnt even stand the eggs so there was no way I was gonna eat them. lol. it was so gross. added 2tsps - 1T cocoa and 2.5 packs splenda and TRIED to blend it up, then cooked into the micro!  I dont know, your right I AM weird. but then again this wasnt my idea and Im not the one eatting it!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

*02/20 HIGH CARB DAY
MEAL 1
2/3c oats
Protein, 1 ew
1/2c cottage cheese
1TBS sf jam
3 strawberries
2 packs splenda
(21.5P, 60C) 

~Train

MEAL 2
2/3c oats
Protein, 1 ew
1/2c cottage cheese
3 strawberries
1 tsp splenda
(24P, 52.5C)

MEAL 3
85g ww pasta
4.5oz cc meatloaf
4 small strwberries
mushrooms
2 fishies
(42P , 70C, 13.5F)
*I totally didnt realize the amount of protein in ww pasta till AFTER i ate it. I am not happy with this meal. It did taste good though*

MEAL 4
2/3c oats
Protein, 1 ew
1/2c cottage cheese
3 strawberries
1 pack splenda
3 fishies
(24P, 53C, 3F)

MEAL 5
Protein
Cukes
3 fishies
(23P, 3F)

MEAL 6
Eggwhites
1TBS coco
1TBS nat pb
2 tsp splenda
brocolli
(26P, 1C, 9F)

161P=644
235C-what a friggin pig=940
28.5F=256
=1840-is this like way to high or what??? And thats not including veggies! aaaaahhhh!
* 
*WORKOUT: Chest, 30 mins cardio
DB flys
20/10, 20/10, 25/8, 25/8, 30/6-drop-20/7
DB incline
20/10, 25/8, 30/8, 35/6, 35/6
Flat DB
25/9, 30/8, 35/6, 30/8-drop-20/8
Cable crossovers
20/10, 25/8, 25/8, 30/6
Peck deck
60/8, 60/8
Real happy with my chest workout! Made some gains, have never done 35's without a spot!!!
*


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

way to go on hitting a new PR for yourself!!! always motivating! your doing great! keep it up girlie!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Im considering going to see some personal trainers here in the city. A girlfriend of mine who competed lost a great amount of fat on their customized diets. Any opinions are welcome.

http://www.albertabodybuilding.com/home.htm

click on the link to the right. 16 week weight loss program.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2004)

> 1840-is this like way to high or what??? And thats not including veggies! aaaaahhhh!



  LMFAO!  That's nothing chicky!!  I eat about 2400 on high carb day.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

That's  a no Carb Day for me 

Didn't mean to cause all the grief over the carbs pre and post workout Jill.  Atleast next time a situation like this arises, you will be prepared 

I would continue to give the Carb cycling a shot.  I know you may not feel like  you are making progress, but unfortunately fat loss has to be a slow thing esp when trying to preserve LBM.

Stick with it everything looks great.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Thats ok ID! 
Progress is coming along, atleast I think / hope so. Today I was getting ready for work-I was in dress pants and just a bra, and my hon was like 'ya you ass and waist are deff getting smaller!" I just wish I could see some results! 
I guess the important thing here is that Im losing FAT, not weight right??? 
Today is no carb for me ID- I dont really mind cause I was a pig yesterday, and I got some free samples of new protein in the mail so I am excited to try it. AND, its SALMON Saturday!!! he he


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Jill...Just remember sometimes we are our own worst critics!   We never see what other do at times.


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey Jill - 

Your cals on High carb days are not bad at all! On High days I am at 2200, on LOW days more like 1700 and on NO days  I only end up with 1000-1100...because I simply can't eat that much chicken and egg whites. It all averages out, don't worry you are doing great! 

Jill, I am thinking about trying the PVL proteins...I have never tried them before but they sound yummy! I was just on muscleshoppe.com and saw they have choc/PB flavor and white chocolate! Have you tried those kinds? BTW - where did you order free samples of protein? Share, woman!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

www.molecularnutrition.net for 2 free samples of juice protein

PVL-I love the strawberry banana and raspberry. The chocolate was pretty good in water. The orange and vanilla were pretty good too. I didnt care for the bluberry. Never tried the whit choc or pb cho, not my style. Im gonna buy the choc mousse next! They are the best tasting proteins ive ever had-especially considering they are being mixed with water!!! (I wish I could use milk-the other day I made my hon a shake-banana, milk, and cho protein. I had a taste and thought I was in heaven.)


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

Oooh thanks babe! I am going to try to get some for me 

Hmmm I am not really a fruity person, I can't believe you said choc/PB wasn't your style...whatever ms. reeses eggies 

I'll go thru the rest of the crappy protein I have then try the PVL...


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

The EAS Simple Whey Proteindoesn't taste too bad.  But then I chug the stuff and don't really taste it much.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Hehe...I like free stuff!   Umm, signed up for both me and Craig.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

I had a cho/pb shake years ago and it totally turned me off!

I love to eat cho/pb eggies though!!!! They are so addicting!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

yuck to those eggies! lol 

but I LOVE choc pb shakes!  either a premixed one like my Infusion or just adding PB to choc whey!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

I am totally craving sugar and chocolate right now-was just at the store and saw like 50 different types of candies I would buy. ahhhhhhhhhhh. I could just pull all my hair out right now.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

you'd look cute with no hair!  

dont give in girlie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

nooooooooooooooooooooooo Jill!  Be strong!   Chew sugarfree gum!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> nooooooooooooooooooooooo Jill!  Be strong!   Chew sugarfree gum!


Im on my 4th piece! ahhhhhh I bought the little cups of sf jello, only 7 cal, no c or f. I might have one. To top it off today is a no carb day. And i wanna be swimming in Jodies pool.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Polar Ice!  It's strong!   Man, I wish I could find Squints again.  They were sugarfree and sweet.  Good for sweet cravings.  But I haven't been able to find them in months.  If I do....I'll buy a bunch and mail them out.   But I don't think I will be able to find them.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

I chew juicy fruit and trident spicy cinnamon!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2004)

are you ever not on here ... 
step away from the computer and enjoy the early spring weather


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Im at work today, its boring!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Me too Jill.  We have only lookie lues.  It's VERY VERY boring!!!!
I dislike peeps that come in to look and we are out of their budget.  Stop screwing up my closing ratio. hehe


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

LOL, thats me, I often look but I dont always buy...SORRY


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

But at apartments???  LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

hahahaha, ohhh no, i meant @ stores!


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Polar Ice!  It's strong!   Man, I wish I could find Squints again.  They were sugarfree and sweet.  Good for sweet cravings.  But I haven't been able to find them in months.  If I do....I'll buy a bunch and mail them out.   But I don't think I will be able to find them.



Polar Ice gum?


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im on my 4th piece! ahhhhhh I bought the little cups of sf jello, only 7 cal, no c or f. I might have one. To top it off today is a no carb day. And i wanna be swimming in Jodies pool.



Today is no carb day for me too! And I am outta egg whites, I feel your pain


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

I think it is the Wrigley's Brand.....I can't go look, it's in my gym bag at home.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I chew juicy fruit and trident spicy cinnamon!



I love Trident spicy Cinnamon!!  I bring like 10 packs everytime I go home from the States  And I've made Justin bring me some when he comes here in March 

They're goooood


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Jenny...PM your addie...we can mail you some!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

I think I chew way to much gum, Ive actually cut down in the last month cause my beau is always giving me crap!


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

I live Orbit gum!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

I use to be addicted to Extra gum, but I went cold turkey.

The sugar alcohols in it bug me, and I cant justify the sugar in regular gum (least not for everyday use)  

I'm a chain-chewer, I can't have just one  
So if I decide to pop a piece, I usually end up w/ the whole pack in my mouth.. Therefore I now avoid it


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

*02/21 NO CARB DAY

Meal 1: Egg whites, 1TBS nat PB, 1TBS coco, 2 tsp splenda
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

MEAL 2: 3.5oz chicken breast, 2 fishies
(30P, 2F)

Meal 3: 3oz chicken breast, cukes, mushrooms, spinach
(25P)

Meal 4: Protein, brocolli, 3 fishies
(22P, 3F)

Meal 5: 6oz salmon, mushrooms, lettuce, cukes, 2 sf jello-14cals
(36P, 10F)

Meal 6: Egg whites, 2TBS nat PB, 1TBS coco, 2 tsp splenda
(26P, 3C, 17.5F)

P=165=660
C=4=16
F=42=378
=1054-not including veggies
* 
*WORKOUT: Rest day. My body totally needed it today, I have been going to the gym way to much for the last few weeks. Oh, and my chest just hurts like hell today!*


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> *02/21 NO CARB DAY
> 
> 
> ...


*


You mean 2 containers of SF jello?  

What kind cocoa you use? *


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

I bought the 'already' made containers of jello. (cold section, just noticed them today) They are really small. 7 cals, 0C, 0F. The coco I bought was a no name store brand. 1 TBS has .75F, 2C. Ooops, i guess I made a mistake on my marcos today. Ill update right now.


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

I want some jello now  I'm going to see if I have any to make for tomorrow


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

BTW I normally dont eat 3TBS of PB in day, but I have been starvin all day. Todays no carb day is really killing me. I ate so many veggies with dinner yet i am still hungry. So, people dont get any ideas, 2 TBS in my normal max in a day (normally I just eat 1)!! God I keep opening the fridge hoping to find something I can eat. Shit what is wrong with me? Ive just wanted to eat ALL DAY LONG!! aaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

Jill- what might help is go make some Hot Tea


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

I hate tea!! Maybe I should have another go. I have some berry flavors. BTW, what is that non dairy powrdered milk stuff you always drink?


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

I't powdered milk.. non dairy, it's like a coffee creamer but in powder.. Per TSP = 1 Carb, 0 Fat, 0 Sugar, 0 Protein


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

Girl I used to hate tea too, til I started buying new flavors YUM!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

What flavors you got?


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> BTW I normally dont eat 3TBS of PB in day, but I have been starvin all day. Todays no carb day is really killing me. I ate so many veggies with dinner yet i am still hungry. So, people dont get any ideas, 2 TBS in my normal max in a day (normally I just eat 1)!! God I keep opening the fridge hoping to find something I can eat. Shit what is wrong with me? Ive just wanted to eat ALL DAY LONG!! aaaaaaaaaaa!



I was doing the same thing yesterday. Actually I was BAD last night STARVING so I ate some extra PB I still only managed to 1100 cals though--I just can't eat on no carbs days. Time to crack into my Leptigen


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

My waist looked smaller at the gym today? Maybe its cause my back is getting wider, or the mirror is playing tricks on me!

Havent had a steak in months-we are going to bbq tonight, and am wondering what type of cut I should look for? Ive been craving a steak for a few weeks, which is good cause last year at this time the thought of 1 bite of steak made me wanna hurl! I was thinking sirloin or tenderloin? Any opinions?

Im exchanging my papaya tabs today AJ-I ate some yesterday, and see it might even be a problem keeping them here cause they taste so friggin good!!! Gonna get some stevia! Should I get the liquid form of powder?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I got the powder...  Liquid may be easier to mix into other liquids tho? the powder does clump a bit.. I dunno if the liquid has other stuff in it be careful w. that some have other extracts and or alcohol to suspend the extract in. I dunno..

Girl, stop fretting, I always *think* but not *sure* I start seeing differences then sure enough a few days to a week later I am sure of those differences cuz they become more obvious!

Some flavors of tea i have: mango, strawberry kiwi, honey ginseng green tea, canadian vanilla maple decaf, cinn. apple, umm cant think of the rest off the top of my head! 

OMG I WANT STEAK!!!! y'all are such teases!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

Top Round Sirloin is the leanest.  A lean tenderloin is good too.  Just cut off all visible fat.  Mmmmm, I love steak.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

wooowwwie!! good work girl! see things are REALLY paying off!  Keep up all the hard work! 
and yes exchange those darned yummy papaya candies. lol 

I LOVE steak too! go for inside round, flank or sirloin tip if you can!


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

*02/22 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, 1 ew, protein, 1/2c strawberries, 2 packs splenda
(23.5P, 54C)

~Train

MEAL 2: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, 1 ew, protein, 1/2c strawberries, 2 packs splenda
(23.5P, 54C)

MEAL 3: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, 1 ew, protein, 1/2c strawberries, 1 pack splenda, 1 TBS coco, 2 fishies
(23.5P, 55C, 3F)

MEAL 4: Protein, 2 fishies
(22P, 4C)

MEAL 5: 5oz tenderloin, mushrooms, lettuce, brocolli, sf jello-14cals
(35P, 15F)---estimate!

MEAL 6: Egg whites, lettuce, 1 TBS coco, 1TBS nat PB-gonna try stevia!
(26P, 2C, 9.5F)
P=153.5
C=169 (inc fruit, not veggies)
F=28
=1542
* 
*WORKOUT: Back, 30 mins interval cardio
Lat PD, WG
45/10, 50/10, 55/9, 60/8, 60/8-drop-40/10
T-Bar row
25/9, 30/8, 35/7, 35/7
Seated Cable Row WG
60/9, 65/9, 70/8
Seated Cable Row CG
65/9, 70/8, 75/8-drop-40/10
1 arm DB Rows
25/9, 30/8, 30/8, 35/6
Bent over DB lat raises
12.5/10, 12.5/10, 15/8
BB shrugs
80/9, 80/9, 80/8
DB shrugs
35/9, 40/8, 40/8, 45/6*


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Your meals look so yummy  Dont use too much stevia!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

*K. ANY help here would be great. My guts are killing me! It started before I ate my eggs. Is it the oats? (2 cups for the day)  Cottage cheese? (1.5cups for the day)  Or whey-(approx 30g for the day.) What the hell! OR, maybe the strawberries? Shit, I dont know.*


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

awww honey, do you have any diet ginger ale in the house? if not drink some hot tea to relax the muscles in your stomach

it COULD be the oats bc they bloat your tummy and like i said b4 fiber absorbs water expanding further in your digestive tract, are you drinking enough water?

it COULD be cottage cheese or whey bc dairy in and of itself causes problems for MANY people, and you may or may not be lactose intolerant altho even people who are not often experience problems w/ dairy.  

it could also be the broccoli, broccoli kills me bc I cant digest it - its insoluble fiber, where oatmeal is both soluble and insoluble, so its easier on my tummy (insoluble is the harder to digest one)

i doubt its the strawberries, it could also be just too much food? altho considering its a low carb day, probably not..

to figure it out hon you need to basically do some eliminations and see how you are feeling depending on what you take out that day, if it turns out that it is the dairy, you can try taking a lactase supplement like lactaid, altho I find this only helps a little bit for me (and I take two of the ultra's!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

what kind of whey do you use, do you also use whey on no carb days, and do you have stomachaches on no carb days?


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

I dont usually get them on no carb days. If guessing its the cottage cheese or the oats. On no carb days I take in 60 or more grams of whey. Im gonna try making pp tomorrow with more egg whites, insteda of cc, to see if that helps. Its a high carb day!! BUT, I might make it a no carb day, switch it with tues, depending how I feel.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok, that pretty much eliminates the whey

What exactly are your symptoms (you can tell me in a PM) that'll probably help me guess which one it is, since I am like tummy-ache queen lol


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Jill,

How's the tummy today ?  Better I hope.


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Jill  
I think is the mixture of oats and cottage cheese


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Im pissed and happy at the same time right now!

2 people at the gym said I looked leaner! Yipeee!

BUT, Im cleaning house right now, and was walking through the kitchen-I accidently hit my blender that was on the counter, BANG! It fell to the ground in 100 pieces. It was a drying so the mixture of glass and water was all over my kitchen floor! AAAHHH! Now I have to go buy a new blender today-and some work like crap when It comes to choping up oaties. 

Other than that I had a great leggie workout-was at the gym WAY too long, I guess I was too chatty today!


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about the blender Jill, I have 2 extra brand new blenders to give


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

My mom broke two blenders on me 

and she tells ME to be careful


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Your sweet sara! But, Im going this afternoon to buy a new one. Today is my high carb day and Im NOT gonna miss a ppancake when the next 2 days are NO carb!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

you know Jill, I did the SAME thing a few weeks after I moved into my own place. was washing dishes and drop the damn thing on the floor, and it was heavy duty glass!!  so I bought a cheaper heavy plastic one at Canadian tire. you might want to look for one of those!  hah

Congrads on the ppl saying you look leaner! we need new pics soon girlie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

my mom broke a heavy duty glass one that was older than me
and a brand new plastic one the day i got it
so i got another glass one 

jilly how can you deal w two no carb days? i can barely deal w/ one, and my measurements are increasing not decreasing... 

least yours are going down, thats awesome, dont fret about weight if measurements goin down (means you are putting on muscle) bc those negative thoughts of doubting your progress when you are really making progress are only going to sabotage you by causing you to do something you regret later (like binging) so if people say you look leaner, and your measurements are smaller.. YOU ARE DEFINATELY LEANER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the pat on the back greeky and AJ!
As for the 2 no carb days in row-im NOT looking forward to it at all. Ya, 1 is even hard for me. Why did you remind me greeky! Atleast I get reese eggs on them though! I crave them EVERY day, for my bed time snack!


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

you'r so cute Jill


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

yuck on those reese snacks! LOL

why are you doing 2 no carb days in a row anyways ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

jodi's a sadist  jk jodi!!

i dont think i will EVER do two no carb days in a row again


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> yuck on those reese snacks! LOL
> 
> why are you doing 2 no carb days in a row anyways ?


Ask the boss!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

jilly I need a hug


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Me too-thats why Im going shopping tonight-right after my choc cake pancake! Its the huggest mall ever-and its like 5min from my house.  
http://westedmontonmall.com/home/default.asp
Im gonna buy myself some new gym pants, maybe a top. Spending $$$ always makes me feel better!(so i dont turn to food either!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

oh trust me, i dont want any food

cant go shopping in my pj pants *sigh*


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

the west edm. mall is THAT CLOSE TO YOU??????????????  ok make room Im coming to stay with you!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 *Hugs* awww Viv I hope you getting feeling better girl!


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

All you ladies are welcome anytime! Me and Steve have a huge house with 2 extra bedrooms-we'd love to have some guests! Shop, train, eat, all the good stuff! BTW Cheer up Greeky! How about a hot bath?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd come visit....but I am allergic to the cold.  LOL


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

Im dead ALLERGIC to this weather! its driving me insane! 

Jill - I havent been west since I was 3. we lived in Calgary for a couple years right after I was born. parents didnt like the huge city life to raise kids though. too bad I cant remember the rockies!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ask the boss!


Because you wanted a tweak.  I saw your workout plan and it fit in.  When you are depleated you will burn a bit more fat.  Now please don't call me boss.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

*02/23 HIGH CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, 1TBS protein, 1 ew, 1TBS coco, 1TBS sf jam, 1tsp splenda, strawberries
(23.5P, 59.5C)

~Train

MEAL 2: 2/3c oats, 1/4c cottage cheese, 1TBS protein, ew's, 1tsp splenda, strawberries
(22.5P, 49.5C)

MEAL 3: 1c brown rice, ew's, strawberries, 3 fishies
(26.5P, 52C, 3F)

MEAL 4: Protein, veggies, 3 fishies
(22P, 4C, 3F)

MEAL 5: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, 1TBS protein, 1 ew, 1TBS coco, 1tsp splenda, 1 TBS nat pb, strawberries, 2 fishies
(28.5P, 54.5C, 10.5F)

MEAL 6: Ew's, 1TBS nat pb, veggies
(26P, 8.5F)

149P=596
220C=880
25F=225
=1700-not including veggies
* 
*WORKOUT: Legs, 10 mins cardio
Seated leg press (side)
90/10, 90/10, 95/8, 100/9, 105/8, 110/8
Seated leg press (side) outwards
110/8, 105/8, 105/8, 105/6
DB*2 lunge on step (ss cr)
20/8, 20/8, 20/8
Calf raises
80/8, 80/8, 80/8, 80/8, 80/8
DB*2 squat w ball (ss dl)
25/9, 25/8, 25/9, 30/8 
DB*2 deadlifts 
25/9, 25/8, 25/9, 30/8, 30/8, 35/8
Leg curl
50/9, 55/8, 55/8-drop-35/9
Leg extensions
50/9, 55/8, 60/8, 60/8-drop-35/6
Hip adductor
120/9, 125/8, 130/7
*


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Hellllloooooooo Jodi! If having a TBS of mayo with tuna, would I be better off with the reg (5F, tbS) or the light (2.5Ftbs)? Wouldnt the light just have more sugar added to it??


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

Miracle whip light has very low sugar.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

I buy the normal miracle whip-I used to get the light, but I thought it would just be full of sugar. You suggest the light then for now on? Oh are tomatoes ok-or should i leave them for high carb days?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

If I recall the sugar is really low.  Hold on I'll go check.  I bought it for my BF to use for when he finished his regular miracle whip.

Ok, I just looked at both - they have the same amount of sugar in each 2G sugar per serving so I would say go with the light.  Save tomatos for high.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Jodi-you are a jem. A smart cookie with so much information, your like a walking book! geeze, now I want a cookie!


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Do any of you ladies have a hard time finding clothes that fit properly? Stores make clothes for 100 pound girls? My arms are too big and my back is too wide. (not too FAT) How frusterating!   Oh ya-lets not forget dress pants-I have to get a bigger size to fit my legs, then its too big in the waist! ahhhh


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

nothing fits me right darling

one word: stretch


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not going to buy any clothes for now, not till I know what size I'm going to need after hopefuly I lose all the inches!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

I wear a different size in almost ever single brand of clothes I buy.  It's frustrating!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do any of you ladies have a hard time finding clothes that fit properly? Stores make clothes for 100 pound girls? My arms are too big and my back is too wide. (not too FAT) How frusterating!   Oh ya-lets not forget dress pants-I have to get a bigger size to fit my legs, then its too big in the waist! ahhhh


I have the same problem.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

I have to buy large shirts because my arms don't fit in meds. or smalls.  My back has widden since I had purchased this one jacket for work, it's a 10 and it is snug in the shoulders and back!

Oh...don't even get me started on pants!  They suck!  If it wasn't for hiphuggers for blue jeans, I would be screwed.  My work clothes....I have everything from a 4 to a 10...


----------



## jstar (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Jill,

Those protein choco cakes look yummy! I can't have cottage cheese on my precontest diet so I will have to wait to try them 

What BP are you doing today? I am doing legs tonight


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

hahha we should make out own clothing line,. i swear NOTHING fits me!!!!!!!!!!!  shirts are too small for my upper body and then I have to buy larger sizes to fit but then the waist is too big. pants, I gotta buy larger waist so it'll fit my booty and legs!  
no wonder I hate shopping!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Jill,

What were your thoughts on the Stevia?

What are the Protein choco cakes?


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

I got the stevia in powdered form-fairly strong. Use it now rather that alot of splenda(in most things). I think it will just take time to get used to the steiva.

Check out the recipes section! The recipe will be very familiar to ya ID!


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

My head is pounding-at the gym I was so frigging weak i ALMOST started to cry. (seriously) No carb day. Near the end of my workout I felt like I was gonna puke. I dont think I should workout on no carb days. I didnt even do the planned cardio Im upset with me.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow Jill,

I don't know anything about training will on a carb cycling diet but sounds like a good idea. Or at least just cardio or one of your "easy" workouts. What were you working today ?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh come on - I do it all the time.    You have plenty of glycogen stored from yesterday.  Even if you ate carbs this morning they would not do much for your workout today. 

Geez - wait til next tweak where every other day is a no day.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Its weird Jodi-I have never felt that weak or on the verge of puking, EVER! You know me, I normally train on no carb days too. I woke up with a sore throat. I wonder if Im getting sick?

As for every second day being a no carb day? Not a chance.  

Do you recommend cardio first thing in the am on an empty stomach? Just curious cause I might go do some cardio tomorrow am. I usually have whey.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

every other day a no carb day???  Ill wish you luck now! yikes! 

Hope you get feeling betteer Jill!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Its weird Jodi-I have never felt that weak or on the verge of puking, EVER! You know me, I normally train on no carb days too. I woke up with a sore throat. I wonder if Im getting sick?
> 
> As for every second day being a no carb day? Not a chance.
> ...


I did it for 9 weeks and that was how I lost 8%BF before my comp.

Take extra vit c and vit B complex.  Get S/F Slippery Elm Lozenges too.  

I never recommend empty stomach ANYTHING!


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I did it for 9 weeks and that was how I lost 8%BF before my comp.



I thought you just did reg carb cycling to prepare for your comp?

Could you realistically live your life as every second day being a no carb day? I dont think I could-I just wouldnt be happy.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

No - I didn't have enough time to do the regular way so I did High - No - Low - No.  That was my cycle for nine weeks and I even gained muscle while doing it.  Approx 3-4lbs of muscle too.    Yes, it works out as a much lower carb diet but holy shit did I drop fat.

What kind of tweak do you expect then?  Anything else at this point is going to result in lowering carbs, no matter what diet you are on.  You can't drop high carb days because of Leptin.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

*02/24 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1: Egg whites, 1 TBS coco, 1TBS splenda, 1 TBS nat pb
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

MEAL 2: 3.5oz chicken, lettuce, 2 fishies
(29P, 2F)

MEAL 3: 3.5oz chicken, brocolli, 2 fishies
(29P, 2F)

MEAL 4: Protein, 2 fishies
(23P, 2C, 2F)

~Train

MEAL 5: Egg whites, 1TBS salsa, couple of cashews
(26.5P, ?F-approx 6-8g)

MEAL 6: Egg whites, 1 TBS coco, 1TBS splenda, 1 TBS nat pb, lettuce
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)* 

*WORKOUT: Bis and Tris
DB lying extension
12.5/9, 12.5/9, 15/8, 15/8
Rope pressdowns
40/8, 45/8, 50/6, 50/6-drop-30/8
DB kickbacks
10/9, 12.5/9, 12.5/8, 15/6-drop-7.5/8
ST bar pushdown
30/10, 40/8
ST bar pushdown, reverse grip no rest
40-35-30-25
BB incline curls-wide grip-chest on bench
30/8, 30/7, 35/6
BB curls close grip
30/8, 35/6, 30/7, 25/8
DB preacher curls
15/8, 15/8, 17.5/8, 17.5/8
Standing DB hammers
17.5/8, 17.5/6, 15/8

Felt very weak today-headache, pukey. Was not to impressed with my workout. Could have lifted a bit heavier, few more reps/sets. Oh well. Skipped cardio too! *


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> MEAL 5: Egg whites, 1TBS salsa, couple of cashews
> (26.5P, ?F-approx 6-8g)


You need to skip the fat PWO!


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No - I didn't have enough time to do the regular way so I did High - No - Low - No.  That was my cycle for nine weeks and I even gained muscle while doing it.  Approx 3-4lbs of muscle too.    Yes, it works out as a much lower carb diet but holy shit did I drop fat.
> 
> What kind of tweak do you expect then?  Anything else at this point is going to result in lowering carbs, no matter what diet you are on.  You can't drop high carb days because of Leptin.


I plan to continue what Im doing-I may not being seeing HUGE results, but maybe my body is losing fat and gaining muscle-other people see it, I guess its harder for me to notice it. On March 19 i will take pics and send them to you. I took my last pics, Jan 19. We will see how these next 3 weeks go. I also put away the scale and plan to only weigh in 2x a month. March 19th we will decide to carb cycle like you did, or go to a very low carb diet. Thanks Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

I hate low carb diets.  They suck and really fuck up your digestive system.   I'd rather you tweak the carb cycling.  If you are still losing BF then there is no need to tweak.  A tweak is only necessary if you stop losing bodyfat.  So if things are going good come March 19th then I'd suggest just continue doing what we are already doing 

I'd love to see measurements now though


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Im probably gonna do measurements and weigh in on 1st. Ill let ya know when I do.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2004)

low carb would be much harder than no carbing it every other day in my opinion.  at least on a no carb day you can always tell yourself that carbs are only a day away (sung like "tomorrow" in annie's voice    )

seriously though - sounds like you're doing great.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually, someone please pinch me now! I wanna speed up the progress right now. Every second day being no carb seems actually not too bad. I think im gonna try it out. Please look over the following Jodi.

Today-24-NO-Bis and Tris
Wed 25-NO-REST
Thur 26-LOW-Shoulders
Fri 27-HIGH-Chest
Sat 28-NO-REST
Sun 29-LOW-Back
Mon 1-NO-Bis and Tris
Tues 2-HIGH-Legs
Wed 3-NO-REST

I dont know my work sched after this. I will plan my WORKOUT, around my cycle. 

low-no-high-low


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

You mean High no low no

That schedule looks good.  Once you know your work schedule afterwards email it to me and we'll do like we always do


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

You're the greatest thing since sliced bread...yummm. Thanks. Weird how my mind can change so quickly eh? low-no-high-no ya, typing error, oops!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

Just make sure on those high carb days you are eating enough.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

I sent you an e-mail Jodi!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Jilly, I missed you too darling


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

Good luck with the new cycle Jill


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2004)

Jill, I've had no carb days every other day for quite some time and it's not so bad  Really, it isn't!  You can do it hottie


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

how does a no carb day affect a workout?  I'm guessing you can't lift as much or as long ....


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

So, Im gonna switch thins up a little people.

Yesterday Jodi mentioned about eventaully tweaking my program, and making every second day "no" carb. I almost fell out of my chair, I thought that she was crazy! 

But, I though about it for a little while.................

AND decided that I what i am doing 'normal' carb cycling is working, yet slowly, I want to speed the process up! My following schedule will be as follows starting sat:

No-Low-No-High, and so on.

I will follow this plan till my results have satisfied me. Or, till I have a 'no carb nervous brake down!" I also plan to have a cheat meal 1-2x a month, to keep sane!

Good luck to me.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Jodi-I just got your email, thanks. The few days you changed, Im not sure if Im gonna switch the carb days around, I might just switch the workouts around, that'll work too right? Im gonna play it by ear. The day that you recommended the no, instead of low (12th), I might switch my workout around. Thank you!

Are we aiming for around 1 high carb day per week on leg day?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes moving around your workout is fine too.

1-2 days high, depending upon your workout schedule.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Low carb days are very satisfying to me. Also, I get the funniest craziest e-mails. Do you want me to put you on my quick list?


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Id like to get a new fat burner/themro. Some days I really need a little boost of energy. Could anyone who stops buy recommend me something. It doesnt matter the ingredients, and id like to be able to buy it in a store here. Im just finsihing a botte of Charge, by Labrada with eff. I like it, dont know if I should just get another of the same bottle.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2004)

I waiting to see what this Avant Labs one is all about.

Sounds pretty interesting.

Couple more weeks, guess will have to wait and see


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you stack it on you own? Can I not buy something with the 3 already stacked?(sorry about the whoring Jodie)


Here I move it to your journal.

You have to stack it yourself.  You cannot buy ephedrine as a fat burner.  Its sold to relieve asthma and other medical conditions.  If it was stacked as a fat burner then it would probably be illegal.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Since you are the queen of knowledge, can you explain to me what the major diffs between the 2 are (simple terms) ? Should I stack the 3 like you do? Or is there anything else you girls would recommend? Im going to Popeyes after work-sneaking out early AJ!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

hhe good luck there girl! They'll have waht you need for sure. 
are u going to try the protein tonite?


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Yup! The choc chips have been running through my mind all day! lol Should i buy a fat burner / thermo? Any tips-since you work there?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2004)

What is this Popeyes you are talking about?

Jodi, do you get the powdered YHCL or tab?


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Popeyes is a supplement store.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2004)

Never heard of it.

Are they everywhere except Ontario?


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

The boys at work just at cinnabons, dipped in butter.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Ephedrine is a powerful stimulator that increases the metabolism.  It also increases the effectiveness of thermogenisis.

Yohimbine HCL is a selective alpha 2 antagonist (3) which can short circuit the feedback loop, maximizing ephedrine levels, thus maximizing fat loss, particularly in the problem areas.  (Iain, I get the capsules).

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

I mean ephedrine and epherdra whats the major diff?


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

I use 12.5G Ephedrine HCL, 100G caffeine & 2.5G Yohimbine HCL and I take it 4-5 times a day. I can't live without the stuff anymore

Can i buy these 3 at any sup stoe Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Ephedra is an herb Ma Huang used as a dietary supplement. Contains additional alkaloids.

Ephedrine is a drug used to help with medical conditions such as asthma and colds conditions which contains no additional alkaloids. For this reason, it is not banned.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Can i buy these 3 at any sup stoe Jodi?


I don't know.  I order my stuff online.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

bulknutrition sells them.  For the caffeine you can use those stay awake things from Walmart.  or No Doze


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Anything else that I could try rather than buying the 3 seperately?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> bulknutrition sells them. For the caffeine you can use those stay awake things from Walmart. or No Doze



Yes you can.  ALthough I think it may be cheaper to buy the Prolab Caffeine 200mg.  Its only 100 pills for $6.00 at bulknutrition and then I cut them in half as well.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Anything else that I could try rather than buying the 3 seperately?


I can't think of anything else that would be a good fat burner and worth the money.  Its all garbage out there.  An ECY stack will cost you less than $20.00 US and it will last 1.5-2 months.

Avant is coming out with their new fat burner next month.  Its suppose to do very well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

redline? san tight?

theyve got synepherine.. ephedrines weaker cousin... plus some other stuff..


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Jodi's quote:I use just enough to give me stimulation without the shakes. I use 12.5G Ephedrine HCL, 100G caffeine & 2.5G Yohimbine HCL and I take it 4-5 times a day.

100G of caffeine? Or do you mean 100mg?? Can I use caffeine (100mg), ephedrine(8mg) and asprin-how much asprin? I have 'safeway' brand  acetaminophen, will that do?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

The asprin is useless IMO - Yohimbine is much better.

I would take 1.5 tabs of the 8mg and yes, I did mean 100mg.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

hey Jill, when you make the protein do it in the blender, and add lots of ice and crush it up to make it thick! yumm! I love it!!  

I agree with Jodi on the asprin. no need for it!


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

So: 100mg caffine
        16mg ephederine-to start with

Will the 2 do until I get yoho?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Actualy I would do 12mg Ephedrine. 1.5 tablets.

Yes the E & C will do until you get the YHCL.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

your going to have to order from the states Jillybean! (my new name for you). 
Jodi, will she have probs bringing it across the boarder? the Yhcl.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Jill...I wouldn't take the stack too close to bedtime.   Could make you stay up and not sleep.  I take my last stack no later than 5pm.  Just watch how you are on it.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

*02/25 NO CARB DAY #2 
MEAL 1: 6 ew's, 1TBS nat Pb, 1TBS coco, 2 splenda
(26P, 4C, 9.5F)

MEAL 2: 3.5oz chix, lettuce, 3 fishies
(29P, 3F)

MEAL 3: 3.5oz chix, lettuce, shrooms, 2 fishies
(29P, 2F)

MEAL 4: Protein, 3 fishies
(25P, 2C, 3F)

MEAL 5: 7 ew's, 1TBS nat Pb, 1TBS coco, 1 splenda
(29.5P, 3C, 9.5F)

MEAL 6: Protein, peppers, 4 fishies
(27P, 1C, 4F)

(165.5P, 10C, 31F)-not including veggies.
=981

Rest day. I cant wait for oaties tomorrow mornin!*


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

OATIES!!!!!!   

makes you want to go to bed early right?


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh so early! Im going tanning right away. Aaaaa relax time. You are too cute greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

I want to go tanning, but I am so pale and plus I use Retin-A

altho its not working for me


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

damn your like 5 hours behind me arent you Jillybean?! er 4 hours?! 

whats the Retin-A for Viv?


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Its 8pm right now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

acne


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

its 11:09 here. ok your 3 horus behind us then. 

ohhhh! is it prescrip Viv?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

yep


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Jodi, I just ordred yoho online. Ive been told it may get stopped at the border, lets cross our fingers!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

I hope not Jilly!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2004)

I looked on Health Canada's under controlled substances website, because I will be getting some.  I didn't see any warnings.

You should be fine.  Let me know how it goes.  Did you order from 1fast?


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

bulknutrition-From Jodi


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

let me know how it goes Jillybean. I worried about trying to get it across the boarder!


----------



## jstar (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Jill 

Wow, good luck with your new carb cycle. I am sure your results will come really fast  now! Very inspiring!

I decided I was getting too stressed out over this upcoming comp and to just postpone competing until I am ready......
I started a new journal. Check it out when you have a minute.

Ooh - I got my Whey Gourmet yesterday in Chocolate PB. It tastes like pure PB. It was great for protein pancakes but a bit too strong for a shake. I think I used too little water in my shake tho. I am going to try it with the blender next time. I bet they'd be great in a protein cookie recipe but it's very sweet on it's own!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

*02/26 LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1: 2/3c oats, Protein, 1 ew, 1TBS coco, 1/2c cottage cheese, 3 strawberries, 1 splenda
(25.5P, 55C, 1F)

MEAL 2: 1 can tuna, 2TBS mayo lt, lettuce, 2 fishies
(29P, 6F)

MEAL 3: Protein, 3 fishies
(26P, 3F)

Meal 4: 2/3c oats, Protein, 1 ew, 1/2c cottage cheese, 3 strawberries, 1 splenda, 2 fishies
(25.5P, 53C, 2F)

~Train

Meal 5: 2/3c oats, Protein, 1 ew, 1/2c cottage cheese, 3 strawberries, lettuce, 1 splenda, 2 fishies
(27.5P, 53C, 2F)

MEAL 6: 6 ew's, 1TBS coco, 2TBS nat pb, mushrooms, 1 splenda
(31P, 2C, 18F)

164.5P, 163C, 32F
=1598, nic veggies
* 
*WORKOUT: Shoulders, 40 mins cardio
BB front raises
20/10, 20/9, 25/7, 25/6
Seated DB press
17.5/9, 17.5/8, 20/8, 25/6, 25/7
DB lateral raises
12.5/9, 15/7, 15/7-drop-10/9
Seated reverse OH DB laterals
10/9, 12.5/9, 12.5/8
Reverse DB laterals
12.5/10, 15/8, 17.5/6, 17.5/6-drop-10/8
Incline DB lat raises
7.5/8, 10/6
Upright BB rows
25/10, 30/8, 35/8
DB shrugs
40/9, 45/8, 45/8, 50/7, 50/7

Crazy shoulders workout today! They are my fav bodypart, and I had a tonne of energy! Made some pr's too!! 

I am officially addicted to....MUSHROOMS! Spray a pan with pam, slice em up, and cook em till brown! I cant get enough of them. Every second day Im buying a huge bag. Steve says Im gonna grow fungus! 

Went to 7-11 to get gas tonight. WAS CRAVING SUGAR!!! Checkin out the chocolate, was real tempted, till I saw this guy with...2 bags of chips, 2 icecreams, pop, and was picking out a whole bunch of choc bars. Guess what? He was real fat. People choose that kind of lifestyle. I was kinda turned off. I was a super good girl and didnt buy SHIT! *


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Jodi, I just ordred yoho online. Ive been told it may get stopped at the border, lets cross our fingers!


You ordered what?


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

That yoho stuff. I cant remember how to spell it. yohobine?


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

I love Shoulders workout too!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

good girl for not giving in! 
I LOVE cooked mushrooms too! I eat them everyday! haha dont ask. 
Congrads on the PR's girlie!!!  

yohimbine


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> That yoho stuff. I cant remember how to spell it. yohobine?


Yup, your slow today. 

Yohimbine HCL


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

Ewww, please don't tell me you ate the mushrooms with your chocolate eggs? 

Congrats on the shoulder PRs!!!  That is my weakest bp in terms of size, I would really like em to grow 

LMK how the "Yoho" stuff works for you. I think I am going to start taking green tea caps before cardio, I have half a bottle left might as well use it.

Hope your having a good day


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

How important do you all think it is to do decline press? I hate it!

Also, how often should abs be done? Currently I do them once a week. I need to get rid of the fat around them first! 

ANy opinions would be great, thanks!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

interesting question ... we do them every second day.  If you're after a washboard stomach, then you might want to increase the amount of ab work you do, if you just want a flat stomach, I don't know if you have to do any ab work as it's my understanding it's the diet that will show the abs.  _nt waiting to hear from the more experienced in this area ... maybe I don't need to do them as often as I do and still be able to have a washboard stomach_


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

I know diet plays a HUGE roll!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

I hardly ever do decline presses, but they do hit a different area than reg. presses.  Are you trying to get the line in the middle of the chest?  If so, when you are doing flyes with db's at the top when you get toward the end of the motion, turn your weights end to end. (pinky finger to pinky finger, my old trainer who was an IFBB taught me that).  It makes for a nice little line down the middle.Boobie cleavage without the boobies! 

Abs....every other day.  Work them even if there is a little layer there!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks Jodi, Ill give it a try!

I almost died today. Seriously-the roads were icy and I was going to fast-I couldnt stop my car and slid through a red light. I almost totalled my new car to. I am very upset. I cried for atleast an hour. I am still totally freaked out. I believe everything happens for a reason, and I strongy believe it was a sign-I know deep down inside that God is sending me a message-not to go back to my old ways. (personal stuff thats came back into my life recently) I am actually glad this happened to me-It has totally opened my eyes.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Aww...I am glad your ok.  You have to watch out for that black ice.


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

Be careful Jill I am glad you didn't wreck your car or get hurt!

I was doing declines for a few wks too. I was told that they are important for women to lift the boobies, it strengthens the muscle under them that hold em up, the lower pecs. I never seem to feel it though I am not sure how valuable that exercise is anyways seeing how I am not too big chested


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

omg sweetie, im so glad that u didnt get into an accident *HUGS*
that is so scary!!!!!! God was definately with you, wow, what a story! I hope you feel better soon, relax darling  

jstar, I heard declines help make your boobs more perky too but I havent tried them yet..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I strongy believe it was a sign-I know deep down inside that God is sending me a message-not to go back to my old ways. (personal stuff thats came back into my life recently) I am actually glad this happened to me-It has totally opened my eyes.



  

So glad you're okay sweetie!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

damn Jillybean be more careful!!!!  Im glad that your alright!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

glad to hear you're ok ...  gotta be careful out there ... with all the freezing/melting going on, there are bound to be some very slippery streets.


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for all concern people, its great to know you all care. My eyes are still red from being a big ol baby! I almost bought reeses pieces to make me feel better-----I didnt as I reminded myself 'no emotional eating'. I had oaties instead.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

ohh honey I am sooo glad your okay!!!!!!!!! I can imagine how scary that is!!!

And good for you for no emotional eating! You are sooo strong!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

psssst ... if you're looking at going out tonight, we're going to the Urban Lounge ... I'll buy ya a .......... ummmmm, water. 

Have a great weekend Miss Jill.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow ! Jill!  

Glad you are ok . I bet that was a eye opening experience.


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

*02/27 HIGH CARB DAY  

MEAL 1: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, whey, 1 ew, 1TBS coco, 1/2c frozen berries, 1tsp nat pb, 1 splenda
(25.5P, 60C, 4F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, whey, 1 ew, 1/2c strawberries, 1 splenda
(27.5P, 53C)

MEAL 3: 2/3c oats, whey, 1TBS nat pb, 3 fishies
(28P, 40C, 11.5F)

MEAL 4: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, whey, 1 ew, 1/2c strawberries, cukes, 1 splenda, 2 fishies
(27.5P, 53C, 2F)

MEAL 5: 3.5oz chix, lettuce, 3 fishies
(29P, 3F)

MEAL 6: 6 ew's, 1 TBS coco, 1 TBS nat pb, 1 splenda, brocolli
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

163.5P, 209C, 30F
654 + 836 + 270 = 1760-not including veggies

* 
* WORKOUT: Chest, 30mins cardio
DB incline
20/10, 20/10, 25/9, 30/9, 35/6, 40/5!!!!
Flat DB press
25/9, 30/8, 35/6, 35/6-drop-20/8
Peck Deck
60/8, 60/8, 65/7, 72.5/6
Bench Press * 2 
25/8, 30/6, 30/5
Cable Crossover
20/10, 25/8, 30/5-drop-20/8

*


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

way to go on the 40's girl!!! 

somebody  their oaties!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

If only I had a spotter at the time-I could have probably done 6 or 7. My tummy hurts from all the oats.

Do you recommend doing decline DB presses AJ?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

gosh woman, if your tummy hurts from all the oaties, maybe try some other carbs?  altho I know how good they are! 

bahh no I dont do decline. once in a blue moon really. Id rather work on my upper chest that SHOWs and you are able to get the line between your b00bies, or if your like me and dont have much, concentrating more on the upper chest will enhance the over look of it. helps me thats for sure!


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> *02/27 HIGH CARB DAY
> 
> MEAL 1: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, whey, 1 ew, 1TBS coco, 1/2c frozen berries, 1tsp nat pb, 1 splenda
> ...



I dunno, but I always counted the 1 TSP PB  = 3 Fat  
and 1/2 TBSP = 4 F


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Jodi, Ill give it a try!
> 
> I almost died today. Seriously-the roads were icy and I was going to fast-I couldnt stop my car and slid through a red light. I almost totalled my new car to. I am very upset. I cried for atleast an hour. I am still totally freaked out. I believe everything happens for a reason, and I strongy believe it was a sign-I know deep down inside that God is sending me a message-not to go back to my old ways. (personal stuff thats came back into my life recently) I am actually glad this happened to me-It has totally opened my eyes.




 I'm so glad you ok hun and I'm so glad that you know God is on your side and sending you a message (warning you) 
I know how accidents can get to you.. I got into a car accident December 2002! I didn't want to drive again..
Just keep your eyes open hun


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Sara, 
3TSP=1TBS
1TBS nat pb 8.5F

So as an estimate I said about 3g of fat from the pb, 1g of fat from the coco! =4F g's


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for the concern Sara, I need to be more careful now, and more cautious.


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Sara,
> 3TSP=1TBS
> 1TBS nat pb 8.5F
> ...



I count the 1 TBSP PB 8 F, we have a .5 F difference


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

.5 never killed anyone!!! Thats what my jar says!!! Geeze girl, now you got me craving pb! Ill get my tbs in about 1 hour I cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm staying away from nuts for now.. till I go back to my normal meals


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

*02/28 NO CARB DAY
MEAL 1: 6 ew's, 1TBS nat pb, 1TBS coco, 1 splenda
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

MEAL 2: 1 can tuna, 2TBS mayo lt, lettuce
(29P, 4F)

MEAL 3: 4oz chix, veggies, olives-had no fishies!
(34P, 4F)

MEAL4: Protein, 1 splenda, 2 fishies
(27P, 1C, 2F)

MEAL 5: 6oz salmon, veggies, mushrooms
(36P, 10F)

MEAL 6: 6 ew's, 1TBS nat pb, 1TBS coco, 1 splenda
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

178P  , 7C, 39F
=1091 not including veggies
Was my p and f too high for todays no day? Its usually not that high 

WORKOUT: Rest Day*


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

No your P&F are good.


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Cool thanks!


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I'm staying away from nuts for now.. till I go back to my normal meals



I couldn't resist all the nuts my mom just bought today! first time tasting macedmia butter


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

As of tomorrow like I said previously, Im changing my cc a little bit to speed things up a bit.  A few more "no" carb days.  Low-No-High-No  Tweaks from Jodi. My next few weeks are as follows.

DAY---------CC---------WO					
Sunday 29-----Low-----Back	
Monday 1	-----No----- Bis and Tris	
Tuesday 2-----High-----Legs	
Wednesday 3-----No-----REST	
Thursday 4-----Low-----Chest	
Friday 5-----No-----Shoulders	
Saturday 6-----No-----REST	

Sunday 7-----Low-----Back	
Monday 8-----No-----Bis and Tris	
Tuesday 9-----High-----Legs	
Wednesday 10-----No-----REST	
Thursday 11-----Low-----Chest	
Friday 12-----No-----Shoulders	
Saturday 13-----No-----REST	
Sunday 14-----High-----Legs or Back	*mini cheat

*Sunday the 14th-I have a baby shower and it is also Steves birthday. My last cheat was Feb 14, so I think this one will be well deserved.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2004)

Wow Jill, 

That is some mighty serious diet/workout schedule ! Good luck ! You haven't had a cheat since 2-14 , then yes you will deserve one by 3-14. Enjoy.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

Jillian (can i call u that?) I see u up there! IM was down all day   I missed it lol, yes you very much deserve a cheat  you are doing so well!!!! Measurements still going down I bet!


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2004)

You are too cute greeky.
Ive been lazy all day today (worked out!)  Just grocery shopped, stared at all the candy and drooled..... I tried to log on a few times too, it was down. Darn!  Soon Im going to make din-din-steak and a sweet potato, I'm so excited!!!!

I want my cheat sooner than 2 weeks


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

TY darling I have been lazy too, I had no energy all day despite trying to caffienate myself w. various sources.. I think its the weather, oh well at least i got a good cardio workout last night dancing

MMM Steak and sweet potato that sounds so fricking good!! I hate this I want steak damnit.. we are having souvlaki


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2004)

*02/29 LOW CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese 1%, 1 ew, whey, 1/2c s straws, 1 splenda, 1 TBS coco
(25.5P, 55C, 2F)

MEAL 2: 2/3c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese 1%, 1 ew, whey, 1/2c s straws, 1 splenda
(25.5P, 55C, 1F)

MEAL 3: 1 can tuna, 2TBS mayo lt, lettuce, 1 tsp nat pb, 3 fishies
(29P, 10F)

MEAL 4: Whey, 2 fishies
(27P, 2F)

MEAL 5: 4.5oz steak, 6oz sweet potato, mushrooms, broccoli, peppers, 1/2c s straws
(30P, 42C, 12F)<---pretty close estimate-no visible fat on steak

MEAL 6: 6 ew's, 1 TBS coco, 1 TBS nat pb, 1 splenda
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

163P, 155C, 36.5F
=1600-Nic veggies

* 
*02/29
WORKOUT: Back, abies, 30mins  interval cardio 
Lat PD, WG
55/10, 55/10, 60/8, 65/8, 70/6-drop-40/10
Seated Cable Row CG
60/10, 65/8, 70/8, 75/7-drop-45/8 
1 arm DB rows
30/8, 30/8, 35/6
BB rows
40/10, 45/8, 50/7, 55/6
Bent over DB lat raises
12.5/9, 12.5/9, 15/8, 15/8
DB shrugs
40/8, 40/8, 45/8, 50/6!!!
BB shrugs
70/8, 80/8, 80/8

Great back workout! ( I will be sore 4 sure!)  I was pissed when I got to the gym cause I have these little books, in which I record all my workouts. Each bodypart has a different book. I accidently brought my 'chest' book today!! Turns out when I look at last weeks back workout,  today I lifted more than normal! A few pr's! Yipee!*


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

quite the plan there Jillybean!!  Best of luck with it! that cheat will be well deserved!!  

oh and Im glad Im not the only one that was having troubles getting on here today?


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2004)

Ya i missed IM today!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

Congrads on the new Pr's woman!! your doing great!!  when can we expect new pics?  

diet looks great today. mm I love steak and sweet taters!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey Jill!
Congrats on the pr's! You are kicking some major booty over here. Yeah, where are some new pics!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

JILLY where are you?? Come play!


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

K-Im a freak. I bough this sparking water from safeway yesterday, thinking I grabbed the 'diet' one but I accidently grabbed the reg one. I drank 1/2 last night, approx 40 carbs! This stuff is like pop. I've been freaking out all day. A little obsessive..........Fuck. Excuse my language but I was pissed when i glanced at the label this am. Finally IM is working. I was so bored at work today.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

What's done is done, just throw the rest away or give it to your sweetie


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

I poured it down the friggin sink. Im going to buy a new printer now!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

*03/01 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 6ew's, 1 TBS coco, 1TBS nat pb, 1 splenda
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

MEAL 2: Protein, coffee, 1TBS 1/2 n 1/2, 3 fishies
(27P, 4.5F)

MEAL 3: 7ew's, 1TBS mayo lt-(eggie salad!), lettuce
(24.5P, 2F)

MEAL 4: 3.5oz chix, veggies, olives, 4 fishies
(29P, 7F)

~Train

MEAL 5: Protein
(27P)

*Bite of chix, couple of peanuts*

MEAL 1: 6ew's, 1 TBS coco, 1TBS nat pb, 1 splenda, peppers, shrooms, 4 mini pickles. bit of cc meatloaf, oops!
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)


* 
* 03/01
WORKOUT: Bis & Tris, 20 mins cardio
Alternate DB curls
15/9, 15/8, 17.5/8, 20/6
Wide grip BB curls
40/5, 35/5, 30/8, 30/7
Concentration curls
15/8, 15/8, 17.5/8, 20/6-drop-10/8
Hammers
15/8, 15/8, 17.5/5, 15/6-drop-10/8
Cable pressdowns
40/10, 45/8, 45/8, 50/6-drop-30/7
Standing DB presses
20/10, 25/9, 30/8
Close grip bench
30/10, 35/8, 40/8, 45/6
V-bar pressdowns
40/10, 45/10, 50/10, 55/8-drop-30/10

My rear delts are sore today....
*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

CLUCK CLUCK!!!  <--eggies! hehe

I still dont know how you do such high volume for your arms!  ahh yes everyone is diff!  

your silly with that "water"  no harm done though Im sure! but Id be the same!


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

Sometimes I do less volume, I guess it depends how I feel. Could doing that much be hindering muscle growth? Some are warm-ups, I just dont say so. 

Im still pissed about the frigging water.  I havent drank reg pop in years!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Jill...did you go into sugar shock?   

4 exercises per bi's and tri's looks fine to me.  But then I do that myself but usually with higher reps.  I dunno...each person is different.  Are you seeing the results form it that you would like?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 1, 2004)

Maybe try something like this for arms to help with growth and to shock

Superset
3 Sets Hammer Curls
3 Sets Kickbacks

Superset
3 Sets BB Curls
3 Sets Skull Crushers

Superset
3 Sets Concentration Curls
3 Sets Overhead Tri's

Superset
3 Sets Cable Curls
3 Sets VBar or Rope Pressdowns

OUCH!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

EVIL Jodi!! 
Jill you arms will be dead after that!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Ahh......Now that looks like a FUN workout!!   What an awesome pump that would be!


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Maybe try something like this for arms to help with growth and to shock
> 
> Superset
> ...


That looks crazy Jodi! 

I believe my arms are looking pretty good-the best ever in my life! I wouldnt say they are my trouble spot at all. I HATE doing bis and tris!!!! Next week Ill try your sugestion to shock em Jodi! I dont know about all 4 exercises though!!!

Jodi-my post in diet. Thank you-Where can I find dextrose? Any health food store? How much post wo? Anything as a suitable replacement for dextrose?(candy??)


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jill...did you go into sugar shock?


I went into panic mode! Drank it last night, read the label this am, nothing I could do!


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

WHat exactally does the dextrose do??


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Jilly!!!  I am home from Mexico, all tan and happy!!  My sweetie and I had an awesome time.  Our first vacation together!!!

How are ya doing Hottie???


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Jill,

Anyword on getting your yohimbine?

Iain


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

Morning Jill 

How are you hon? I watched that "Eden" show last nite too. What did you think? It sounds like a nightmare to me...they may stay there indefinitely?? 

One Q on the diet you posted for the next few weeks: are you gonna still do 2 no carb days on the weekend (that is what you posted). What did Jodi say about that? Maybe it isn't that big of a deal, just thought I'd ask...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Jill,

I just found a thread about Yohimbine being illegal in Canada.

I hope you have no problems getting yours in.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

ID-no word on the yoho yet. Ill let ya know if it gets across the border!

Jstar-it just works out that way with the 2 no carb days. (with my work sched) Ill see how I feel. The 2 (12, 13) are cause Im having a cheat the 14th! And Eden-I luuuuuuuuuv reality Tv, its just like paradise hotel, Im already hooked!


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh, I see, it makes sense to do 2 no days b4 the "cheat.":wink: If you feel you need some carbs on the 2-day no carber the week before you could always just have a small amount pre and/or post workout. Just an idea.

I love reality tv too, especially the Apprentice. I hated Eden but darn it they got me hooked wanting to see what happens and what's in that envelope.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

*03/02 HIGH CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 2/3c oats, protein, 1 ew, 1/2c cottage cheese 1%, 1TBS coco, 1 splenda, 1/2c s straws
(25.5P, 54C)

~Train

MEAL 2: 1c oats, protein, 1 ew, 1/2c cottage cheese 1%, 1 splenda, 1/2c s straws, couple of bites cc meatloaf
(30P, 72C) I was so friggin hungry this meal!!! I could have even eaten more!

MEAL 3: 68g ww pasta, 4oz cc meatloaf, 2 TBS tomato paste, 1/2c s straws
(35P, 65C, 12F)<----This is a pretty good estimate

MEAL 4: 2/3c oats, protein, 1/2c s straws, 3 fishies
(25P, 40C, 3F)

MEAL 5: 3ox chix, lettuce, 3 fishies
(27P, 3F)

MEAL 6: 6 ew's, 1TB coco, 1TBS nat pb, 1 splenda, veggies
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

169P, 234C, 27.5F
=1860. I feel like a huge pig today.
* 
*02/03
WORKOUT: 10 mins cardio, Leggies
Smith machine squats (per side)
35/10, 35/10, 40/8, 45/8, 50/6
Smith machine squats *feet close* (per side)
35/10, 40/8, 45/8, 50/6
DB walking lunges
17.5/8, 17.5/8, 20/8, 20/8
Leg Press (per side)
100/8, 105/8, 110/8, 115/7
Hip adductor
120/8, 125/8, 130/8, 135/7-drop-95/8
DB deadlifts 
25/9, 30/8, 30/8, 35/7, 40/6
Calf raises
70/8, 70/8, 70/8
Seated leg curl
50/8, 50/8, 50/8-drop-30/8
Leg extensions
50/8, 55/7, 60/7, 65/6*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

1860 cals and you feel like a pig?  
thats hilarious!!!! girl, that is small amount of food!  
looks yummy tho. gosh very time u post that CC meatloaf I wish I had an oven!!  

did you get my card yestarday?!?


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

No, what card?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

no?!?!?! I sent it to the email addy that you sent me those FWD's.  
damn it was cute!


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

you don't count the fat in the chicken in meal 5?


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

I never count the fat in chicken breast. Such a small amount. I am not that anal.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

what fat you count then?


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Get real. How much fat is in a skinless chicken breast? Trace amounts Sara.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

For me everything counts, even the Fat from oats


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Naaaaa! Dont become too obsessive....... That a # 1 sign of an ED Sara.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree. I mean heck when I have a TBLS of cocoa I dont even count that!  

Jillybean.. did you check your email? still nothing??


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

No email yet


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 1860 cals and you feel like a pig?
> thats hilarious!!!! girl, that is small amount of food!


  No shit!  I eat more than her while I'm cutting.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Seriously? I feel like a fat heffer today. Im also cranky.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

My  hurts oh so bad today, it was even killing me last night from my leggie workout yesterday am. My quads are so sore too! I want legs that that pic Jodie posted. 

Today was suposed to be my rest day, BUT, I only work till 3 so Im gonna go do some killer cardio for my leggies, and abs. Have a super one all!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Jill  Just checking out your journal.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey ID, my Visa has been charged for the yoho.


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

oooh I love it when I am sore from a leg workout. Good job! 

Sara - I count everything too (or at least try to). I am not anal I just want to know what I'm eating so I can adjust accordingly.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

I hate counting macros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Right now I'm just trying to stick to appropriate portions


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Im starting to get sick of counting macros too. I may stop soon-its now getting annoying. Ive gotten the portion size thing pretty much down pat.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

*SHIT ALL! I just got a letter from the 'Canada' health inspector. My yoho has been "refused entry" into canada. Bulk nutrition has already charged my visa, will they just credit me back? Sorry ID!*


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> 
> Sara - I count everything too (or at least try to). I am not anal I just want to know what I'm eating so I can adjust accordingly.



Counting macros for now to see I won't go over rmy limit.. just the protein/fat macros


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

I though that would happen!!!! 
uh oh!!  ummm you should get your money? I think. 
maybe not. come to thinkof it.. I dont think so!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Why wont I get my $$$$ back?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

b/c I dont think that they will send the Yhcl back to bulknutrition. they keep it. and so your money isnt refunded. I dont think
I COULD be wrong!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

i just called health canada. they said they send it back so I should get a refund.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

That sucks   Sorry to hear.  Well, hopefully you get your money back.  Just stick with the EC and it will be fine.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hope you get your money back! Was it real expensive?


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

About $50 canadian!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2004)

as long as health canada returns it to Bulk nutrition you should get your money back.  Customs in Alberta are meant to be a real bitch.  I probably won't try.

You will probably be charged for freight though.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

*03/03 NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1: 6 ew's, 1TBS coco, 1TBS nat PB, 1 splenda
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

MEAL 2: 3oz chix, 2 fishies
(25P, 2F)

MEAL 3: 3oz chix, veggies, 2 fishies
(25P, 2F)

MEAL 4: Protein, 1 splenda
(27P, 1C)

MEAL 5: 3oz chix, veggies
(25P)

MEAL 6: 8 ew's, 1TBS coco, 1.5 TBS nat PB, 1 splenda, veggies
(31P, 3C, 13.5F)

155P, 7C, 27F
=910, not including veggies
* 
*WORKOUT: Supposed to be a rest day, but I went and did 30 mins of cardio to loosen up my leggies. Not to hungry today which is SOOOOOOOO unusual for me. SO cluck clucked out! lol*


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Damn Jillie....that is NO carbs.  You feel ok?  I get spacey when I do that.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

you call chicken cluck-cluck like me too!  haha 
damn those calories are low  Id die. ha


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

I do not feel like myself today at all. A little depressed, blah blah for reasons Id rather not get into.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

if you need to talk girlie dont hesitate! I have 2 ears. I think


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I do not feel like myself today at all. A little depressed, blah blah for reasons Id rather not get into.


Sorry Jill!   I am feeling nauseous and yucky today.  I think I am getting a stomach virus.  BLAH!!   

If you need to talk... PM me!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Aj and Saphy. 

Im feeling pretty shity today-not working. I was looking at some of my pics taken Jan 19, compared to some taken right now, and I see no diff, at all. I weighed myself too (I know the scale sucks)-but It seems to be going up only a 3 pound diff from Jan 19. (and yesterday was a no carb day) I occasionally measure diff body parts and they all seem to be the same. Thats why I've been putting of a 'whole body' measurement, and recording it. Steve says my ass looks smaller, but I think hes probably just saying that cause he sees me restricting myself. I think he just wants me to stay positive.
By restricting myself these last few months Ive recently fallen into some old familiar habits, which cannot continue past today.
I dont know if I will continue to carb cycle or not. I dont know what more to say except I am frusterated, sad, and depressed now. I feel like a failure.  Maybe Im ment to be a certain weight-why fight it. I just dont know what to do anymore.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

ohhh I know how you feel totally!!! Don't be so down sweetie, you are doing soooo good. I'm so sorry your feeling this way! We are all here for you totally!!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Jill  

You have been doing SO good being disciplined and all. I know it sucks when results don't come as quickly as we would like but they WILL come.

I've been feeling the same way about my body. Like it doesn't want to let go of the fat but I will find a way to get rid of it if it's the last thing I do 

Hugs. PM me if you need to talk!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

in all honesty, it's only been a month and bit ... don't be so hard on yourself.  You sound just like the missus ... if she doesn't see changes right away, she goes to the same place you're in ... depressed ... sad ... 

Just keep fighitng the fight you've been doing ... it would be a shame for you to give it up now since you've been doing so well.  Once Trisha tries Donna's program, maybe you two could talk and see if it's something you might want to try.   Keep your head up Jill


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

NT is right!  
sweetie you have been putting SO much hard work and dedication into this! dont go by the scale hun, you know you could be gaining muscle. and hey didnt you say that ppl at the gym/work said you looked smaller??  
everything takes time and dedication hun, and you are doing SOOOOO well! Im so proud of your determination, dont give up now! if this diet isnt working, perhaps there is something else. there is an answer to everything, it just needs to be found. whatever you do dont ever give you, you have all our support. Jillybean you are a very smart, wonderful person. I hate seeing you down on yourself girl! 
i like this quote - "Obstacles don't have to stop you. If you run into a wall, don't turn around and give up. Figure out how to climb it, go through it, or work around it."  
we're here for you hun! maybe you just need a break is all.  if you need to talk PM me!


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Jstar, Nt, and AJ. The support here is awesome.

I have been a pig today. Chocolate, rabbit gummies, reeses, and pizza is the plan for din din!

I will be ready to start fresh tomorrow. Jodi and I are figuring out things for me. I dont know all the details, but Im not sure about the cc, for my own personal reasons. I will post later when things are more clear.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

your always welcome girlie! thats what were here for too! we care about ya!  
Im sure you and Jodi can work something out!!  

mmmm sounds like some yummy food! enjoy girl! and dont stress over it, you deserve it after all this hard work!


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh, I had REAL cheese and ritz crackers too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

****HUGGIES**** you've got mail


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

Greeky, thank you sweets.
I am a crazy women today. All emotional and crap. Im pissed too cause i just spent like $300 on new sheets and stuff for our bed-the-pack said '2 pillow cases' but only 1 one was in there. Now I have to go back to the store.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

damn girl those are some expensive sheets


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

He he ya, I know.

Im 5 5 and 1/2,  feet tall. Got measured today. I always though I was like 5 3 or 5 4 . Im almost 5 6!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

you grew! must be those vitamins


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)

Jill

you know we are here to support what ever decision you make.  NT made some good points, it takes time, I understand the frustration, some days you look and feel proud and other days, you say why am I doing this, I have achieved nothing.

It is overcoming those other days that will help you achieve the goals you have set, now get back on the horse, you were doing so well.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

Jill, 
 I don't know how i missed your "feeling shitty" post  but girl I hope you are past that now. 

"BE comitted, DO what it takes, and you will HAVE what you want" Dr.Phil    I remember seeing this somewhere .


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

K-today sucked. Hella. My diet I wont even post. My chest workout kicked ass and I did cardio and abs. I'll post my chest workout tomorrow cause its in my car and I am to lazy to go and get it.

Carb cycling works-I totally believe in, except when you fuck around, in which I did. This is so easy, its really embarassing actually, but I have to be honset will ya all, and especially myself.

Ive struggled with bulimia for about 8-9 years...I had been recovered for about a year, except for this past month. I guess you could say I fell off the wagon. I believe the handful of binge/purge episodes were because I had been restricting myself. I cannot go on like this. I will not. And that is why I have not seen the results I had hoped for.

I am planning to continue reg carb cycling. If at any time I feel too resticted-and I screw up, oh well. It is better than having a disease that controls my life. 

I am not expecting anyone to fully understand the pain I feel, or reply with a response. I wrote this for me. I cannot live a lie, anymore.

Tomorrow is a fresh start.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 4, 2004)

Jill, posting that took a lot of guts.. You are a wonderful girl and I'm glad you decided to share that 
Whatever you feel is right for you, you do it.. We're all behind you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm sorry sweetheart

I know how it feels to so desperately want to puke up everything you just stuffed down your throat in an act of "redemption"

Please just promise to yourself that you won't do it anymore.
I will pray for you dear.  Good night and much love.

****HHHHHHUUUUUGGGGGSSSSSS*****

And honestly, I feel that carb cycling may not be right for you as it was not for me... high carb days felt too much like binges.............


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> K-today sucked. Hella. My diet I wont even post. My chest workout kicked ass and I did cardio and abs. I'll post my chest workout tomorrow cause its in my car and I am to lazy to go and get it.
> 
> Carb cycling works-I totally believe in, except when you fuck around, in which I did. This is so easy, its really embarassing actually, but I have to be honset will ya all, and especially myself.
> ...


I'm glad you decided to post this Jill.  As I said in my PM, I'll help you with whatever you wish to do and know that we are all here to support you.


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Jenny and Greeky, you too are very sweet. Shouldnt you be sleeping Jenny??? Isnt it like 5am your time?

I know I can get through this-I dont doubt myself at all. I was 'clean' for almost a year. I just keep reminding myself that my old ways are not an option anymore.


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

Thank you Jodi, you really are an angel.....


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2004)

Jill, I know how you feel hon. Just take it step by step and you know Jodi and the rest of us are here for you.. You guys been there for me, I will always be there to help!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

You are a strong woman Jillybean! that took guts to post, I know you can overcome it. We're all here for support girlie!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2004)

Jill,

That post shows the strength you have, you know we are all here to support you.

Keep that head up and be proud


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

Jillian, I've found that doing cardio more often has a REALLY positive impact on my mood and thinking.. maybe you should do it more often, but if you are worried about doing too much you can do only a little bit at a time


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

exactly greeky! I did little cardio yesturday and I felt it helped me to stick with my diet


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

AJ, ID, Greeky and Sara-Much thanks. I dont know what I would do without the support here.

I am so bloated to day, and my eyes are puffy and red. Im going no carb today-I ate enough carbs yesterday to last me a month!!! My chest is so sore I dont know how great of a shoulder workout I will have, but im sure as hell gonna try.

Im planning to schedule cheat as little more often. It will keep me sane, and it will also help me to not feel so restricted, and then binge.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Jillie..the bloat will go away.  Just a reaction to the eatting.  You'll be fine there.  Don't do a no carb completely.  Have some carbs, perhaps in the early day?  

I've eatting a whole pan of toll house cookies before as they came right out of the oven...not to mention all the dough!  It's my weakness. 

Hang in there...we are all hear to talk to and vent to if you need us.


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

Jill, What I learned from binging and then restricting myself from carbs the next day.. I tend to binge again, you guys warned me on that and I did'nt listen.. I learned from my mistakes.. If I were you, I would eat healthy carbs today and low fat


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

you could see how I restricted my carbs before and binged crazy, now I'm eating carbs and not binging. try it and see


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2004)

hey ... if you need to chat, I'm more than willing to do coffee and you can complain, be grumpy, cry or whatever you need to do (since we live in the same city).  PM me if you feel like doing coffee.  

All things will pass and you will overcome this!

You seem to have a real firm grip on where you've been, where you're at and what you want to accomplish - keep fighting for what you want!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks so much NT. Thats it-I know where i want to be, and I know where I once was. I guess thats pretty important.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Jill!! ( I want to call you jillybean too-thats TOO cute, although it makes me crave Jellybeans)

I think you are an amazing woman, and very strong!!! We are all here for you sweetie!!!! 

I have to admit that I go back to my anerexic ways quite a bit after doing no carb days, and dieting a TON...its bad. I was there this week, sad to say I lost 3 lbs the bad way, I feel horrible. But I will overcome it just like YOU WILL!! You are SO awesome,
and thats right-YOU know where you want to be & I know you will get there!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks Stacey. Its nice to know someone else understands.

Im doing no carb today, and finding it very difficult to follow. I think I may start a low carb program, tomorrow. I havent really decided yet. If I do go ahead I plan to do 1C per pound of bodyweight. Protein and fats the same as now. Im still really undecided though. I found 'no carb' days were hard mentally, more so than physically. Maybe keeping my carb days constant will help with the B & P.


----------



## jstar (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Jill 

I know you have the inner strength to beat this cycle once and for all. I can totally relate to the bingeing part of it and all the guilt and emotions that come along with it. I totally agree with you 100% that you need to loosen up your diet some in order to avoid feeling too restricted. I pray for you that you will stay healthy and overcome...stay strong hun


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2004)

you're welcome ... with you and I keeping up the hottie factor in Edmonton, I do what I need to do to keep your motivation up - without us, what does Edmonton have?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 5, 2004)

Jill, I hope things get better for you  .  Your post took guts, and it probably helped a lot of people too.  I hope you'll keep us posted on whatever you decide to do.  Your a beautiful girl- no matter what size you are!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you're welcome ... with you and I keeping up the hottie factor in Edmonton, I do what I need to do to keep your motivation up - without us, what does Edmonton have?


Your the best NT!!!! So true isnt it....


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Jstar-I know you can relate. Things are tough right now-I almost didnt come into work today. I just need to stay strong FOR ME. Restricting myself this last month caused this mess, so I dont know if cc is right for me. 

Thanks too Andrea-it was not easy to write those posts, but I felt like I was living a lie. Everyone around here-even though I dont know anyone in person, I feel like you all are my friends. I dont  want to hide anything.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

aww Jillybean you will figure it out! our a very smart woman! perhaps something a lil more balanced daily would be the way to go. I know you and Jodi will work something out.! 
keep your head up sweetie, were always here for you!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

* 03/05 NO CARB

MEAL 1: 6 ew's, 1T coco, 1T nat pb, 1 splenda
(26P, 3C, 9.5F)

~Train

MEAL 2: Protein, 1 splenda
(26P, 1C)

MEAL 3: 4oz ext lean beef, lettuce, 2T salsa
(28P, 12F)

MEAL 4: 2.5 oz chix(all I had), broccoli, green beans, 3 fishies
(21P, 3F)

MEAL 5: Protein, 1 splenda, green beans, 3 fishies
(26P, 1C, 3F)

*few nuts, seeds. approx 1/2 cup*

MEAL 6: 6 ew's, 1T coco, 1T nat pb, 1 splenda, 2 sf juicy gels, couple bites of turkey breast
(35P, 5C, 9.5F)

Did no carb today, because of all the junk I ate yestrday. (I dont even want to think of the cals!) Still not 100% sure what my plan is. I think Im gonna do low carb on all training days, and no carb on my rest days, which is usually 2 days a week. High carb days are no good cause they usually upset my tummy, and I feel like 'approval' to binge. Low carb days seem pretty satisfying. I may do "1" carb meal on no carb days-my first meal of the day. (or maybe post/pre workout? Any suggestions) Shit, I dont know, Im just rambling on!!! Im just gonna play it by ear!

* 
*
WORKOUTS:
03/04
Chest, 30 mins cardio
Flat DB press
25/9, 25/9, 30/8, 30/8, 35/6-drop-20/8
DB incline
25/9, 30/8, 35/6, 35/6-drop-20/8
Peckdeck
60/8, 65/8, 75/6, 75/6
DB decline-i hate decline..
25/8, 30/7, 30/6
DB flys
20/10, 25/7, 25/8

03/05 
Shoulders, 40 mins cardio
Seated DB press
17.5/10, 17.5/9, 20/8, 20/8, 25/6-drop-12.5/8
DB front raises
12.5/9, 12.5/8, 15/7, 15/6
DB side raises
12.5/8, 12.5/8, 15/6-drop-10/8
Reversed DB laterals
12.5/10, 12.5/10, 15/8, 15/8, 17.5/7-drop-10/8
Incline bench lat raises
7.5/8, 7.5/8, 10/6 ahhhh the burn!
Standing reverse OH DB's 
7.5/10, 10/8
DB shrugs
40/10, 40/8, 45/8, 45/8

Since I have been recording my lifts, I am very happy to say I have been consistently making gains. I am quite happy with my workouts. Now I just gotta get the diet under control.*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

awesome workouts JIllybean!!  
great to hear you making all those gains! that always motivating, your working so hard! woowwie its paying off! 

you said it "play it by ear". thats a good choice sometimes too. takes the stress out of drastic planning so much. and you know serving sizes and whatnot. 
Id you said that no carb days are hard on your and thought of adding in a carb meal on the no carb days, Id make it postworkout without a doubt


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2004)

> Since I have been recording my lifts, I am very happy to say I have been consistently making gains. I am quite happy with my workouts. Now I just gotta get the diet under control.



Way to go Jill !   

You can do eet !!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks AJ. Its weird we always seem to post in our 'own' journals at around the same time!

Why do you suggest the carbs postwo? 
What if this is the sitaution. 

Meals:
1 carbs
2 no
3 no
4 no
5 no post workout-around 5-6 pm
6 no

OR

1 no
2 no
3 no 
4 no
5 carbs post workout around 5-6
6 no
This is just a sitaution that may occur.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

personally I would go with the post workout since the carbs will help transport the amino acids into the muscle cells as well for repair and restoration. i.e prevent muscle breakdown, make use of the amino acids and aid in anabolism(muscle growth-to an extent as you will probably be in calorie deficiet anyways), and this way the carbs are readily used. your muscles will suck them right up. 
another reason being, that when the body is in need of carbs and it doesnt have the supply it can convert protein(amino acids) to glucose via glucogenesis. for instance say you have a protein shake post workout only, no carbs. your body NEEDS those carbs and will resort to converting the protein, while wasting those amino acids. by having the carbs your sparing the protein and making better use of it! 
hope I explained that good enough and didnt confuse you. hehe


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> personally I would go with the post workout since the carbs will help transport the amino acids into the muscle cells as well for repair and restoration. i.e prevent muscle breakdown, make use of the amino acids and aid in anabolism(muscle growth-to an extent as you will probably be in calorie deficiet anyways), and this way the carbs are readily used. your muscles will suck them right up.
> another reason being, that when the body is in need of carbs and it doesnt have the supply it can convert protein(amino acids) to glucose via glucogenesis. for instance say you have a protein shake post workout only, no carbs. your body NEEDS those carbs and will resort to converting the protein, while wasting those amino acids. by having the carbs your sparing the protein and making better use of it!
> hope I explained that good enough and didnt confuse you. hehe


Excellent post Jen


----------



## jstar (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi Jilly 

I just had reeses eggs again. TY for inventing them btw ....I think you have so much support here, we all want to see you do well Don't stress too much about the cc, there is no right or wrong way to eat. Each one of us has a different response to one diet v. another, it's all about experimentation and figuring out what works for YOU. I am still trying to figure this one out myself.


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Everyone around here-even though I dont know anyone in person, I feel like you all are my friends. I dont  want to hide anything.



We love you sweetie!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Thank you Sara,  much love to you too!!! To all the ladies and gents!


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

You very welcome!


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

Jodi, how often do you recommend taking e / c? Im only taking it before I train-once a day at the most. None on off days, yet.


----------



## jstar (Mar 6, 2004)

Jill, 

Did you ever get your free samples from molecular nutrition? I never got mine, it totally slipped my mind too.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

I got MINE!! earlier this week
I got the fruit punch fllavour and lemonade. 
fruit punch was wayy to sour er summin. I didnt like. 
lemonade was just like lemonade. tary, like juice  
but the samples were really small!


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

Samples? what samples you guys talking about? I want samples


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

Sara, go to www.molecularnutrition.com and go to free samples!


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

I did get them-but I ordered them about 1 month before anyone else did. The fruity punch was ok, havent tried the lemonade one yet! Didnt mix well at all.


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

AJ, it says cannot find sever


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Jillian! I missed you today I was out all day and hopefully am going back out soon *hugs*


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey Jill,

I take my EC four- five times a day @ doses of 12mg eph and 100 mg caffiene both on and off days.  I just make sure not to take after 4 pm, I find it alot harder to fall asleep.

That is just me, I would wait to see what Jodi says.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Sara, go to www.molecularnutrition.com and go to free samples!



Sara, 

this should help

http://www.molecularnutrition.net/free_stuff.htm


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

03/06 

MEAL 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cc, protein, 1 ew, 1TBS coco, 1 splenda, 1/2C s straws
(27.5P, 45C, 1F)

MEAL 2: 3.5oz turkey breast, sprouties, 3fishies
(28.5P, 3F)

MEAL 3: 3.5oz turkey breast, lettuce
(29P)

MEAL 4: Protein, 4 fishies
(26P, 4F)

MEAL 5: 3.5oz chix, shrooms, lettuce, 1.5oz cheese, approx 1/2 cup trail mix
(?P, ?F, ?C)

*handful of gummie rabbits* 

MEAL 6: 6ew's, 1oz turkey breast, 1TBS coco, 1 splenda, sf jello 
(30P, 3C, 1F)


*coffee with 1 cream
*tea with splenda

WORKOUT: Rest Day

I have decided to make weekly plans from now on. As you can see by todays meals, without a "set plan", I tend to go all out. I feel almost out of control-like its a free for all day, which I dont like. Im planning on doing 'low carb 1g/per pound of bw' on workout days. And 'no' or 1 carb meal approx 40-50c on days I do not workout. Im skipping high carb days. Im also re-considering seeing a therapist for my food / body image issues. Any suggestions on my weekly plans are welcome. Thanks all.


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey Jill,
> 
> I take my EC four- five times a day @ doses of 12mg eph and 100 mg caffiene both on and off days.  I just make sure not to take after 4 pm, I find it alot harder to fall asleep.
> ...


That seems like a lot.....


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

This is my plan for the next week. It is kinda nice now I can re-arange my workouts, so chest/shoulders aren't back to back etc.... I think doing weekly plans willl be easier to stick with. Taking it day by day already seems to be having an effect on me-and its only been a couple of days.

Sunday 7---Low---Back
Monday 8---Low---Chest
Tuesday 9---Low---Legs
Wednesday 10---No---REST (maybe just cardio)
Thursday 11---Low---Bis and Tris
Friday 12---Low---Shoulders
Saturday 13---No---REST
Sunday 14---Low---Back

I will be doing cardio 3-4X a week, approx 30 mins of interval training. I may also switch the body parts around, depending on how I feel.


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

Jill- workout and plan looks great.. I would still have carbs on non workout days, but less than the workout days.. 

IainDaniel- Thanx! I think I already registered there few weeks ago.. can I register for my sister? same address?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

Jillybean that plan looks good to me. try it for the week and see how you feel. if all goes well then it might be something worth sticking your guns to for a bit. and when you feel that you need a high carb day to replinsh energy and such, then do so when needed. 
go get'r girlie!


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

I guess it will take longer to get to me cuz I'm in the US......lemonade and fruit punch doesn't seem too appealing to me anyways 

Good luck with the new plan!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Jilly!

I saw you try and sneak those gummy rabbits in there!! I've got my eye on you sister! lol just kidding. Easter candy is the hardest to resist of ALL the holidays. My favorite is whopper mini eggs. Haven't had any yet and probably won't. I could easily eat a whole bag!

I know what you mean about having a plan all done up, I am the same way. I try to do it the night before for the next day, based on food I have in the house. But if I don't get to it I usually don't get my veggies in or the right fats. I don't know why    I know what I need to eat, I just follow it better if I write it down.


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> My favorite is whopper mini eggs.


I had some the other day 

Thanks for stopping by hiker. Weekly plans (workouts & carb amounts) are something that works for me. I do not plan my meals the night before. Usually in the am-sometimes I just go with the flow.

Im glad to say on back on track today, had a great back workout, and cardio. Back is my fav bp


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Thats great sweetie!!!! you seem happier and more relaxed now


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

I knew youd swing right back around ladY!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks girlies! I am deff feeling better.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Thats what important honey buns!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

03/07

MEAL 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, 1 splenda, 1/2C s straws
(27.5P, 44C, 2F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1 splenda, 1/2C s straws
(27.5P, 52C, 1F)

MEAL 3: 1 can tuna, 2T mayo lt, sprouts, lettuce, 2 fishies
(29P, 6F)

MEAL 4: Protein, 4 fishies
(27P, 4F)

MEAL 5: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 1 splenda, 1 apple, 1 tsp nat pb
(27.5P, 65C, 4F)

*2 corn cakes-like rice cakes, really skinny though=9C

MEAL 6: Ew's, shrooms, 2 splenda
(29.5P, 2C, 3F)

 
*03/07
WORKOUT: Back, 30 mins cardio
Yates BB row
30/10, 35/10, 40/9, 45/8, 50/8
Lat PD WG
55/10, 60/9, 65/8, 70/7, 70/6-drop-40/10
Seated Row-machine
45/9, 50/8, 60/7, 60/7, 65/6
Reverse peck deck
45/9, 50/8, 55/7
1 arm DB rows
30/8, 30/8, 30/7, 35/6
Bent over DB lats
12.5/9, 15/9, 17.5/7!, 17.5/6!-drop-10/9
DB shrugs
40/8, 40/8, 45/8, 50/6, 55/6!*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

yates rows!!!!!!!  did you like them?!?! 

awesome workout chickie!! 

diet looks good too! I saw those corn cakes!  jk!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Girl, your workouts would probably KILL me


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2004)

I think Jill should try deadlifting now


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

AJ-the corn cakes I bought a long time ago-like rice cakes but made from corn! They are so skinny-2 of them are like 1 normal rice cake. They are so good-so Im going to actually throw them out cause the control issue has just came up! 

I liked the yates row, different-little range of motion, but they still felt good! I cant wait to see how my back feels tomorrow!

I was looking in the mirror side ways today, play posing,  and my chest is getting massive!!(not the bOObies<---like that AJ lol) Im gonna post some pics real soon

Jodi-Ive never done deadlifts-I was in a car accident a while back and injured my lower back. Had to go to chiro etc... Next week Ill give em a try-but I will get someone who works there to show me how, properly! BTW, I think Im gonna give your ss bi & tri workout a go this week!


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Ahhh, my throat is getting sore. Steve is sick right now-If i get sick Im gonna be pissed. He is also a cranky little baby. You know how it is when a man gets sick-its like its the end of the world!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey now! Dont be hatin'


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

yeah ... the pics are coming, the pics are coming.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

Jillybean - load up on the vitamin C and echincheia(I cant spell eh!)  and if you do get a cold, drink half a bottle of Buckles at a time, I SWEAR by it!  its yummy stuff! 

hows your back feeling today? sore
OHHHHH I want pics soon! you get a maassive chest eh!  we must see!! lol (and hey you making fun of how I say b00bs!) eheh

I agree with Jodi- give those Deads a try. just start out real light and get the form!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

pics ... or coffee will suffice.


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Which do you want NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

like I say at Christmas dessert, both please?


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

K, pics in the next 2 weeks, promise... When/where do you want to do coffee??

BTW, do you know Leanna Martens from cf? Steve goes there 2X a month and is always talking about how hot she is. (he doesnt even know her!) Been to her website and seen her on "taking it off", that weight loss show on life(16). Has the misses ever consulted her?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm in Calgary this week, so maybe next week might work for coffee. 

Yep, the missus has consulted with her.  She's very personable.  I think she makes a great PT.  She is quite an attractive lady if I say so.  She has a terrific figure.


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> She is quite an attractive lady if I say so.  She has a terrific figure.


So Ive heard, SEVERAL times! 

Next week Im working CRAZY hours, like 50! We'll figure something out!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

yeah, coffee with Jill


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

heya Jillybean - did you get my card this morning?


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

03/09

MEAL 1: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, 1T coco, Protein, 1/2C s straws
(25.5P, 53C, 2F)

MEAL 2: 3.5oz chix, sprouties, lettuce
(9P, 2F)

MEAL 3: 2.5oz chix, broccoli, protein
(25P)

MEAL 4: Protein, too many cashews / almonds 
(27P, ?F)

~Train

MEAL 5: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, 1T coco, Protein, 1/2C s straws
(25.5P, 53C, 2F)

MEAL 6: Ew's, 1 oat/app muffin , broccoli, 1 TSP pb
(29.5P, 13C, 3F)

 

*WORKOUT: Chest, 40 mins cardio
Good chest workout! Will post tomorrow-book is in my car To lazy to go to the garage!*


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

theres a book!?! i always wondered how anyone can remember all those numbers LOL!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Silly girl-I bought the cutest notebooks from Ikea-a different one for each bodypart. Im so fashionable...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

maybe you should be the host on trading spaces lol

i really want to eat carbs as brain food..but my trip in a few days...UGHHHHHHH


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

Viv you NEED your brains girly!!  

 your not the only weird one Jillybean- I have journals for my workouts too... only a couple pages left in this one. time for a new one soon!


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Im bringing some of thoses muffins to my parents AJ! he he 

Woke up with killer knee pains, still had a pretty good leggie workout. People were staring at me doing DB deadlifts with 45! (maybe cause I was making some noises too lol) I was impressed with myself!! This is my fav leg exercise!  To top it off I glanced in the mirror and my arms looked pretty muscular! and I didnt do any upper body today!

Im glad Im feelling better with myself.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> To top it off I glanced in the mirror and my arms looked pretty muscular! and I didnt do any upper body today!



in the past little while, the missus has been showing me her buff arms.  She flexes and points out the bicep muscle.  Once she gets the bf down, she will have a pretty decent set of pipes.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JILLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.  eat a muffin for me plz.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

JILLYBEAN!!!!! I  your new avi!!! your so beautiful chickie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 9, 2004)

omg jillian u are soooo pretty!!!!!! if i wasnt straight....


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

03/09

MEAL 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, oat muffin, 1/2C s straws, 1 splenda
(25.5P, 56C, 2F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, oat muffin, 1/2 apple, 1 splenda
(25.5P, 59C, 1F)

MEAL 3: Ew's, 1tsp nat pb
(28P, 3F)

MEAL 4: Protein, 6 almonds, 1 fishie, 1 oat muffin
(28P, ?F, 13C)

MEAL 5: approx 4oz chix, lettuce, sprouties-went to parents, skipped the rice-a-roni and creamed corn! 
(34P)

*few of mommies crisp minis*

MEAL 6: Ew's, 1T nat pb, 1T coco, 1 splenda, broccoli
(26.5P, 3C, 9.5F) 

*WORKOUTS:
03/08 Chest, 40 mins cardio
DB incline
20/10, 20/10, 25/8, 30/7, 35/6, 35/6-drop-20/8
DB flys
25/8, 25/8, 30/7-drop-20/8
Flat DB press
25/8, 25/8, 30/8, 30/7, 35/6!
Cables
20/10, 25/8, 30/7, 22.5/9
Chest press-machine
60/10, 65/9, 75/8, 85/6* 

*
03/09 Leggies, 15min cardio
DB lung on box
17.5/10, 20/9, 25/8, 25/7
Smith machine squat-wt per side
45/8, 45/8, 45/8, 45/8
Leg press-wt per side
100/10, 110/9, 120/8, 120/7
Leg press-close-wt per side
120/8, 120/8, 120/7
Leg extension
50/8, 50/8, 55/8, 60/7, 65/7-drop-30/7
DB deadlifts
30/9, 30/8, 35/8, 40/7, 45/6!
BB deadlifts
60/10, 65/8, 70/7
Seated leg curl
50/8, 50/8, 45/8, 40/9
Hip Adductor
125/9, 130/8, 135/7-drop-85/10
My hammies are already killing me!!!! *


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

look at all the oat muffins!!!  someone likes!  

 and I am SOOOOOO happy to see deadlifts!  
awesome workouts Jillybean!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Jillie!!

I love your new AVI!!  So pretty!!!  I LOVE your hair, so curly!!  LUCKY!!!!     

I am getting my hair colored next Wednesday...   I am gonna try going blonde... not TOO blonde though.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> omg jillian u are soooo pretty!!!!!! if i wasnt straight....



you don't know how many times we've (the missus and I) have heard that.    after a few drinks, we've seen that change as well ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont drink 

Besides, the most I'd ever do is kiss a girl.. I don't even go beyond that w/ guys.. for now..  

Jilly wake up


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

understood angel GBC


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Sappy! Im so in need of my streaks re-done. (im going super blonde for the summer) I told myself I wasnt going to get my hair done till I lost some fat-im ready to say fuck it already, my hair also need a trim cause its an afro!

Nt and Greeky, you 2 are silly!!!!!!!!

Today I got up at like 6am-today was supposed to be my rest day but last night when I finshed cooking my turkey/beef cc meatloaf I got a little carried away, probably ate like 4 oz at 11pm! So I went and did 40 mins of cardio-also to help recover my 'oh so sore' hammies, they are killing me!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Jodi-the turkey cc meatloaf rocks! I made a beef one and a turkey one last night. I guess the turkey is better for me cause the lower amount of fat-steve eats almost 1/2 of the beef one at a time, and i use like 2 pound of meat! 

Isn it so hard to only eat 3-4 oz though???? Im really wanting double that!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

3 oz.?

I eat 5 oz. and guesstimate its about 30-35G P


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Im not sure about the macros-1oz is about 7p would you say for the beef/turkey? Carbs very minimal with only 1/2 cup of oaties and the tom paste(and cc)-what is your guess on the carbs per oz?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

my curly-haired sister ...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im not sure about the macros-1oz is about 7p would you say for the beef/turkey? Carbs very minimal with only 1/2 cup of oaties and the tom paste(and cc)-what is your guess on the carbs per oz?


Well, I never figured it with just ground turkey but I have figured it out with 1/2lb of Ground Turkey & 1/2lb 96% Ground Beef and here is what I have for 5oz.

Cals:  202
Carb:  10
Fat:  6
Protein: 29


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Jodi-just wondering the carbs mainly.

Hey ya Nt!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

and how are things with you today?


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Im choked! Telus is friggin so cheap they are taking away are "demo" cell phone lines. My bills are probably like $120, now im gonna have to start paying for it out my own pocket. Steve and I only have cell's, we might have to look into getting a home phone now. Sometimes telus really pisses me off!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

what is a demo cell phone line?


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Basically a free cell phone #, unlimited minutes!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

are these personal or business phones?


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Basically both!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh ... if I remember, Steve has his own business and that's probably how you were getting the phones, right?  Even so, how did you manage to get free phones?


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

I always win a tonne of free stuff here at work. Ive never paid for a cell phone yet. Telus USED to be real good to us, now they are becoming cheap skates. Steve doesnt have his own business, I wish. He works for Honda!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Jilly~ Just catching  up on your life!  I love your new Avi--and I love your hair!! Its sooo pretty!! Mine is straight as a board!

sorry you are getting your cell taken away from you-that sucks!!!

What are Crispi minis (you had at your moms)??

Take care honey


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Stacey, you are sweets!

Rice cakes Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Not a problem!!! 

Ohhh duh!! I'm such a blonde!!! Those are yummmmy! 

Do you have any children?? how old are you??
I always wonder this at night, but I don't have a computer at home, then forget to ask you the next day!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Im 25 no kids. I dont know if i will ever have babies. Steve says Im not emotionally stable enough to. (I dont think I am) Steve and I built a house together a year ago-we've been together for about 4 1/2 years-neither of us feel the need to get married-yet. probably some day!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

You guys sound just like Matt & me- except we are married!!!  We have been together for 4 1/2years also (although we were best friends before that)-- just built a home together last year-moved into it in April.
Cool!!!

I thought you were around 24/25!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

*03/10

~am cardio: 1 strawberry, 1tsp pb

MEAL 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 1T coco, 1/2C straws, 1 splenda, 1 muffin
(25.5P, 56C, 2F)

MEAL 2: 4oz turkey cc meatloaf, veggies
(25P, 4C, min fat)

MEAL 3: 3.5oz ext lean beef cc meatloaf, veggies
(25P, 3.5C, 7F) 

MEAL 4: Trail mix-not planned! 

MEAL 5: 4.5oz turkey cc meatloaf, veggies, 1 muffin<---rest went into the garbage!
(27P, 17.5C, min fat)

MEAL 6: 6 Ew's, 1T pb, 1T coco,1 splenda, veggies, sf jello
(26P, 3C, 9F)

*tea with splenda
*coffee with T 1/2 n 1/2, splenda*


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Jill Babe!!

How are you today???  I am doing goooood.  I had a good morning.. with my honey... if you get my drift!   

You are so young Sweetie...   I won't even tell you how old I am... suffice it to say I am in my 30's.    I am living with my honey, he moved in 3 weeks ago...  and do not have children. 

I am hungry again, so I am gonna go eat something.  Have a great day sweetie!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

WHY DID YOU THROW THE MUFFINS IN THE GARBAGE!!!!!  
.,.... should have sent them to me!!  

Look at all that meatloaf!! I need an oven!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

I live with my mommy and daddy 

Hello sunshine, how are you today 

TRAIL MIX!!!!! that has been my big craving lately


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi ya ladies! I dont know if I should be happy or sad-I went to wear a dress whirt that i havent worn since summer-It was WAY to tight in the back, shoulders, and armies. I just hope its muscle.. I didnt wear it...


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

I couldn't wear it!


----------



## jstar (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Jillie! 

Glad to see you're back on track hun!...You've got some tasty recipes there (hint hint...please share!)  

Luv your new avi. I think you would look cute with the blonde highlights go for it! You deserve to reward yourself for all your hard work. 

Oh, and DO NOT worry about the shirt situation. Same exact thing has happened to me over the past few years. I can't stand button down work shirts anymore because my back/shoulders are bigger and nothing seems to fit. I use to wear size small shirts a few yrs ago when I was really thin, too thin, and had no muscle. Now even some med shirts I buy the sleeves are too tight! Don't let it bother you...in fact this is a GOOD sign


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

Don't worry about the shirt.  I even wear some large shirts but I have size 1 pants so as you can see it doesn't matter.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Size 1! Wow you are a skinny minny! I had a dream I met you a few nights ago and we went hiking. The only thing was you were really bottom heavy, probably like size 14-16. I was so shocked and puzzled in my dream! Sorry Jodi, it was only a dream. 

BTW dress shirts with "stretch" in em are always better, I just bought 2 new ones, orange and green! Size "L"


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

I *love* stretch clothes.. they are MUCH more flattering..


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

clothes dont fit me right either hun! 
I have to buy LARGE just to fit my upper body. but then its too big in the waist!  
Im sure its muscle Jillybean! which is an awesome thing!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

I have to say... my shirts are getting tight in the shoulders and back too.  I am SURE it is muscle on you Jilly bean!! (I like that name)


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Size 1! Wow you are a skinny minny! I had a dream I met you a few nights ago and we went hiking. The only thing was you were really bottom heavy, probably like size 14-16. I was so shocked and puzzled in my dream! Sorry Jodi, it was only a dream.
> 
> BTW dress shirts with "stretch" in em are always better, I just bought 2 new ones, orange and green! Size "L"


14-16   I've never been that size.  Gee thanks.   I think the largest size I've ever worn was a 10. 

I have small hips   My waist size makes up for it though 

I'm don't have any hourglass figure


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

It was only a dream hunny bunny!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Jill I am the same way with clothes!!! I use to wear a size small also) Now I wear mediums & Some larges depending on the shirt... although everything is baggy in my waist


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 11, 2004)

yep - me too.  pants and skirts i wear a 4 or 6 and shirts...a large.  (which is hilarious since I have no boobies.   )


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

I wish I wore a size 4 or 6 NG! I dont have any boobies either!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't have any problems with skirts ...  ...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I wish I wore a size 4 or 6 NG! I dont have any boobies either!



Im b00bieless too it seems!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 11, 2004)

actually i should say....i OWN 4s and 6s but only some of the 6s fit me well after all my bad behavior.  

want to know a secret ladies?  i don't even care that i was skipped over in the boob department.    (but I used to)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Well I wear 1's, 2's and 4's on a bad bloated day... 

Girls I used to be boobless-- You couldn't tell if I was coming or going I was SOOO Beyond flat!!!! LoL

But I had to fork out money for mine... and Ya know sometimes I miss the flat me!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

paid is good ... none is good ... it's all good.  I know it's easy for a guy to say, but it's the overall package really.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

No boobies here just .  The secret to having boobies is..buy the gel inserts on ebay!    I have 4's and 6's waiting for me in the closet.   another week or so and they will be moved to the front of the closet.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Thats awesome Jodie!!!!!

I have some bootie tooo --hehe!!!

NT~~ YOU ARE DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## jstar (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Jillie TY darlin' for the PM. I am home now and my PC is acting wacky...won't let me PM you back. I will send you something when I am work tomorrow.

Gosh I think I wear the biggest size around here! Right now about a 10 but I have large hip bones, even when my bf% is 13% I am still a 7-9 depending on how the style runs ....Jodie I was thinking of buying those "chicken cutlets"  boobs but I am worried they will pop out when I am on stage!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Jstar....the dress I have on is a 10, but I buy my work clothes a lil big, I don't like them clinging to me when I work.

LOL....raw meat falling out.  That would be funny! 

Ok...I am off for the night.  Rodeo tonight with the sweetie and the monster child.  Have a good night!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

K-I did bis and tris today, except i ss 4 exercises, the one Jodi posted in my journal about 8-10 pages back.(ill post later)-my arms weren't NEARLY as strong-is this normal? I havent ss bis and tris in a few years. Good workout, tough though Jodi!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

I wanna be a 4 or 6 too Jilly..

Jstar I feel you on the large hipbones.. I'm Greek so it comes w. the territory 
unfortunately my whole bone structure is big.. 
I am like a (tight) size 9/10 i *think* hard to tell w. the inconsistent sizing!!! I have size 13 jeans that are tight on me too  It's ridiculous I own a size 3/4 dress (must be a mistake), skirts in size 5/6 and 7, several pants in size 9.. and  tight jeans in size 13... Im so confused!!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

It is confusing now, since every designer making their sizes differently


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I wish I wore a size 4 or 6 NG! I dont have any boobies either!



I don't have any boobies either   I don't care anymore though. They got even smaller after I had a baby   but don't worry girls they got their perkiness back, so there's always hope (after you guys have kids I mean, if you want to .  )


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Jilly!
I am LOVING my PVL Caramel Dip. It's like a treat every day. I just mix it with water and it's yum. I'll definitely buy more.

How's life?


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Hiker-Glad you like PVL-I drink the strawberry/banana every day!

Al this bOObie talk-I have very small ones too-I have a butt like you Jodie-I like it and so does Steve, that all that matters! 

As for size Greeky-Id luuuv to be a size 4 or 6 eh? I dont know if I can ever fit into such a small size. I was given a thick waist, kinda annoying sometimes. All designers do size different I think. Tonight I went to one store, and size 9-10, was a little snug.I went to another store and a size 7-8 fit just right. I got 2 pairs of the size 7-8 maybe a mental thing.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

*03/11

MEAL 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1 coco, 1 splenda, 3 strawberries
(25.5P, 44C, 2F)

MEAL 2: 4oz turkey breast cc meatloaf, veggies, 2 fishies
(25P, 4C, 4F)

MEAL 3: 4oz turkey breast cc meatloaf, veggies
(25P, 4C, 2F)

Meal 4: Protein, 4 fishies
(27P, 4F)

~Train

MEAL 5: 2/3C oats, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1 splenda, 3 strawberries, bite of cc metaloaf, veggies
(25.5P, 52C)

MEAL 6: Chocolates, ew's
(26.5P, ?F)

*Yup, I ate some chocolates. Bought em, ate some, threw the rest out my car window! What the hell, I wanted some so I got em, thats that! Im not gonna beat myself up, ate them till I was satisfied. I workout hard, now I will just workout a tiny bit harder tomorrow! * 
*
03/10 WORKOUT
Bis & Tris, 25 mins of cardio
SUPERSET:
3/15, DB Hammers
3/12.5, DB kickbacks
SUPERSET:
3/30 WG BB curls
3/30 Skull crushers
SUPERSET:
2/15, 1/17.5 Concentration curls
2/17.5, 1/20 DB OH Tris
SUPERSET:
1/12.5 (wt per side) 1/15, 1/20 1 arm Cable curls
1/4.25, 1/35, 1/35 Rope press down

1/35, 1/35, 1/35 Tbar pressdown

Tough workout Jodi!-not nearly as strong supersetting. Workout went by quick that for sure! I did 3 sets of each exercise, and the weight is next to it-Didnt count reps though-not really enough time to record, just lifted till failure. GREAT PUMP! We'll see how my armies feel tomorrow!     *


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

what's  skull crushers?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

> Tough workout Jodi!-not nearly as strong supersetting. Workout went by quick that for sure! I did 3 sets of each exercise, and the weight is next to it-Didnt count reps though-not really enough time to record, just lifted till failure. GREAT PUMP! We'll see how my armies feel tomorrow!


  Nobody can do as much when they superset.  Its great for a change and awsome pump.  I hope you liked it.   It will really shock your muscles.  So did your arms feel as big as your quads when you were done?  Mine always do.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

I refuse to buy another pair of jeans unless they are size 7/8.. and my jeans are starting to get old so I better get a move on!


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

I agree! when I do super-sets, I can't do alot of weight 

greeky, we both need to get movin!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

hon, ur already a very low weight from what i seen in ur journal.. whats your goal??


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

My weight my be low, that doesn't mean my Body Fat is low...you can tellif you see my waist size and tummy!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

The size of your waist doesn't mean shit.  I have a large waist for my body but my bodyfat is not high.


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

I know my body fat is high now ... after all the binging and my jeans don't fit anymore


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> So did your arms feel as big as your quads when you were done?  Mine always do.


HELL YA! Any other suggestion are always welcome. 

As for the prot pancake GI (oats) do you think that will effect me at all? Is it really that bad?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Al this bOObie talk-I have very small ones too-I have a butt like you Jodie-I like it and so does Steve, that all that matters!


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2004)

Oaties are not high GI. They are good, don't worry.

On the clothes issue...my closet has all different sizes too. From 4 to 10! I went to Target for the 1st time last weekend and OMG I LOVE that store. That is my incentive to lose fat because I refuse to buy clothes until this fat is gone. I am planning a shopping trip to Target when I reach my goal 

Greekie - Greeks have the best bodies/genetics. Just look at all the greek gods and goddesses (Hercules).  I am 1/2 Italian and they are all big. My dad is 100% and he is a big mofo. He doesn't even lift and he is really big. If he ever got into bodybuilding I think he would give Ronnie and Jay a run for there money!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Good morningggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> HELL YA! Any other suggestion are always welcome.
> 
> As for the prot pancake GI (oats) do you think that will effect me at all? Is it really that bad?


No I think your fine.  No biggie


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Bad morning all! Steve has been sick all week, so has 3 of the people at my work. I HAD planned to get up at 5:30 this am to workout b4 work but NO WAY IN HELL! My throat is killing me, my head is pounding and my nose is starting to run. I was so looking forward to the gym, but its better if I rest.

Thanks Jodie! for the oatie tip. My bis and tris are a GOOD sore today!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

Ohh no honey-- hope you feel better soon!!

I had my alarm set for 6am to do cardio and I slept right through it!!!

FEEL BETTER SOOOOON!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

ohhh no is it bad to make protein pancakes with Oats???? Thats how I have always done them..is there another way??


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2004)

Feel better Jill


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks Jsar-got you Pm, Im here for ya hon.

Shit my throat hurts so bad Im on my second tea, and a coffee from Timmys is on the way!

Stacey-Jodi said the way I grind my oats in p pancakes is fine.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

ohh good to know!!! How do you grind oats?? ( I suck at cooking) I just mix the oats with eggwhites & Throw it in the pan...


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Blender


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

like the blender I use for my shakes????


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks Jill!!! 

Hope you feel better this weekend!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

*03/12

MEAL 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 1splenda, 1T coco, 4 straws
(25.5P, 46C, 2F)

MEAL 2: 4.5oz turkey cc meatloaf, veggies
(27P, 4.5C, 3F)

MEAL 3: 4oz beef cc meatloaf, veggies
(28P, 4C, 8.5F)

MEAL 4: Quiznos sandwich 

MEAL 5: Probably egg whites

Feelin like hell today-And it was soooooooo busy at work-havent been this busy for months! Didnt workout as planned this am-but Im getting sick and just wanna get better asap. Ate quiznos, wish I hadnt, but fuck I did. Oh well. I may start cc Mon, who knows. I never know!*


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2004)

Morning Jill!

How are you feeling ? better I hope . especially since it i s the weekend. No body wants to be sick and especially on the weekend.

I really enjoy your journal.  You have made a big change in your workouts/diet and attitude ! Good for you ! 

You just seem like someone I would like to know in real life , you know what i  mean ? LOL 

Keep up the good work !


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey Gary! Im feelin' a little better today-except work was real busy so it was hard. + I went totally out control on chocolate today. Monday Im clampin down, thats for sure!

Do you think you might be able to send/post some old before and after pic of ya? Im always tryin to get my Dad in shape, except he thinks hes gonna have a gut all his life-I always tell him about you! (you guys are close in age)

There are so many people on IM I would really luv to meet in person-you are deff one of them!!

Here is my pops from mexico!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Gary! Im feelin' a little better today-except work was real busy so it was hard. + I went totally out control on chocolate today. Monday Im clampin down, thats for sure!
> 
> Do you think you might be able to send/post some old before and after pic of ya? Im always tryin to get my Dad in shape, except he thinks hes gonna have a gut all his life-I always tell him about you! (you guys are close in age)
> ...




Jill, 
Glad you're better.   I will have to look for FAT pics. But will find some and post.  Hey , if i can do it anybody can !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2004)

Jill,

 I posted a Fat pic for you in my journal/gallery


----------



## jstar (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Jill, 
Did you try the turkey w/raspberry vinagrette from Quizno's?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Jill--Is that you in the picture with your dad?? That picture makes me want to go back to Mexico!!

how are you feeling???


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks Gary-I'll check em out!

Jstar-at quiznos the other day I was a piggy The sandwich I got was turkey and guacamole. (atleast it was on ww bread, and light on the dressing) I went all out this weekend. I feel gross-I totally binged on crap! Atleast I didnt purge. Im gonna give cc another try starting tomorrow-I just need SOME structure.

Stacey-yup, thats me and my daddy, hes soooo cute eh? That was just a couple months ago in the mayan. Thansk for asking, I feel MUCH better, I never got near as sick as Steve and my co-workers, I guess I have a good imune system! Did you get a computer at home?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Jillybean!!  How was your weekend girlie!? 
sounds like you enjoyed some yummy foods. and your right, its better than purging! 
are you going to go back to the same sort of carb cycling? or something a bit less strict?


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2004)

Heres the deal-e-o! When I came back from mexico, I had been on a 2 week " free for all", and was ready to get back on track. Thats how I feel right now. I had been cc for 3 weeks, (jan18-on)very strict, and thats when I messed shit up. So my plan is to take things week-by-week. Tps carb cycling that is. I may have to schedule in "cheats" more often (I know that doesnt sound good), but thats to PREVENT myself from going all out and binging like crazy! Its fucked that these last few days this little devil is saying "eat everything, anything you want, cause your not gettin any bad stuff come monday sweetheart". I need structure-without it I seem to take the "all or nothing" approach. Like eat the whole box of chocolates instead of 3. 

Im also reading a book on addictive eating, and making some connections, so Im hoping that will help. Im also realizing this isnt about food-Im using food to deal with my emotions. Im trying to get to the root of the problem, i just dont know what the problem actually is. I may consider seeing a therapist, just cause Im a little messed sometimes, oh well! 

Sorry for ranting, tomorrows a new start, im gonna start a new journal.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

that sounds like a very smart plan Jillybean! Im proud of you no matter what girlie! you need to find something that works for you and your able to mentally handle.  
a new journal!  ahh I liked this one! page 35 already!  
jk hun!


----------



## jstar (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Jill!  

I completely understand that "all or nothing" thinking pattern. I am the same exact way. I think we just need less "rules" in our nutrition approaches. It's hard but I am learning to ignore that lil devil on my shoulder telling me to binge and have what I want and just start over the next day. It is hard because I have been in this pattern for so long. So what if I eat a slice of ww bread or a yogurt or something worse??? It isn't the end of the world and I need to realize that I can't and won't eat perfectly 100% of the time...and that is okay. As long as we get right back to it the following meal instead of claiming defeat we can overcome this. You are already making HUGE strides yourself b/c you no longer are purging. I know you can do this hun and I am here 4 u


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

I just bought this different brand of nat pb-Its the "stores" brand, thats all they had, and guess what? Its tastes like shit! Im kinda turned off by the hole pb thing now, and the desire to lick the spoon is gone with this crap. Its now easy to eat just 1 tsp!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

HAHAHA  that happened to me once too Jillybean
check the label and see if it says "roasted peanuts" if not then that is why it tastes "bad"


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

It says freshly roasted organic peanuts-i dont think the one I usually buy is organic or roasted. Oh well. Atleast I wont pig out on it!

Im grumpy being my first no carb day in a while-Im probably having fucking withdrawls cause I ate so much sugar in the last 2 days. And I dont feel like going to work and putting up with people bullshit either.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

Shit do I ever have a potty mouth!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Jill!! You look GREAT in that picture with your daddy!!!! You have a nice body!!
Nope, I was at my moms using her computer

I buy store brand PB all the time--mine is Krogers. I like it!! 

And I hear ya on the "All or nothing" problem!!! 

I'm hear for ya honey!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Shit do I ever have a potty mouth!




ROFLMAO !  It will be ok.  Trust me.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

Im just bitchy cause I didnt get my oaties this am.... My what food has on my mood! I feel like shit and gross and fat when I eat bad, then I am cranky and moody and bitter that I'm being strict. There is no winning this game!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

It's an evil cycle.  OMG...all the evil stuff is out to get us today!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

Yup, I agree. I cant wait to have sf jello when I get home-not till 9 though.


----------

